# Media Cat Chain Letter



## Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

Let's have a thread/wish list, for all the guys that want an old copy of mediacat, if someone recieves a copy, he must make two copies and pass it
on by USPS, or else you will suffer from bad luck, and bad rep.

Whatever, this will be a big thread that needs no stickiness.
I have made a copy, sent it to a member here, or two, who is next?

I have sent one, who wants to be next?

You will have to set your computer clock back 2 years, or so......

But has workshop manuals too.......

First one only for me. Post here, then I will P.M. you....

This will lighten up the posts for ipls and manuals.....

I am a private entity, there should be no repurcussions for the hosts.

First one????


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm interested Fish.


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

OK, P.M. me your address again...


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

The "Meek" inherit nada around here............


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow, I am done with it, happy days and good luck for me..............


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 5, 2009)

Whats media cat v3.26 dvd.........




.


----------



## Bowtie (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a whole bunch of unused mediacat cd's that our store never used. I never did anything but box them up and store them.


----------



## Erick (Apr 5, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Whats media cat v3.26 dvd.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno:

only numbers I see are 01/2009


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 5, 2009)

Erick said:


> :dunno:
> 
> only numbers I see are 01/2009


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2009)

This thread is not a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who wishes to be next????????????????????

Let next link in the chain know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If not, then forget it all....................................

You can keep begging for scraps if you want.........

But I have started the snowball, it is up to you all to keep it rolling......


----------



## firebox40dash5 (Apr 6, 2009)

Does it have part prices, even if they are a bit outdated? 

If so, I'm in.


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2009)

still working on the price book, not there yet.

but i thought ipl and workshop manuals would get a little better response......

sniff........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

i guess not................................................................

well,

never mind.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Rockfarmer (Apr 6, 2009)

Fish, I dont understand what your offering or trying to start here. Thats just my newbie prospective though :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2009)

Simple "chain letter", no multi level marketing.

If you want a copy of a Stihl parts lookup and many workshop manuals,
be next on this list!!!!

I have sent my two copies, so I am done with it!!

If I can get the cd price book up, I will add to this thread, but otherwise, this is the last post I will make oin this thread!!!!!!

In other words, the first 4 guys that post, saying, "I want one!!!"
The 2 guys I sent a copy to, will commit and send out 2 copies each!!!!

This is my last thread on this topic, does anyone want one????

A Stihl cd ipl list with workshop manuals?????


Aaaahhh, I give up............................................................


pbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Fish. I appreciate your kind generousity:yourock:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 6, 2009)

One small note.... if you set your clock back, use the Mediacat, then set the clock forward, Mediacat will not run even if you set the clock back again... Same thing once the CD expires again. You'll need to dedicate an old PC to this, and make sure it doesn't set its clock to "internet time". One way around this is to use one of many programs to reset the registery each time... PITA though.

There another "stihl Service" cd circulalting that doesn't have these issues, and is current up to about 2003.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Andy.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Brad, what would this have that the CD you sent me not have? price lookup? or is there more?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 6, 2009)

There's no price look up on the MCat CD. That's a separate file that needs to be imported - comes from Stihl and is different for each region.


----------



## teacherman (Apr 7, 2009)

There is a 2009 one that actually works on a Mac. Straight to pdf. Won't save to the hard drive, but it will print. Has a copyright on it, though.....Many saws on it. 

Stihl no service manual for the 084, though. :censored:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 7, 2009)

If it prints there plently of programs that will grab the print output and put it back into a PDF you can save to the HD.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks Fish. I appreciate your kind generousity:yourock:



I'm sure the other recipient of your kindness appreciates it as well....


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2009)

I didn't throw his name out, because that was before the thread idea
emerged out of the beer fog in the night, but he knows who he is........

So he doesn't have to keep the chain, unless he wants to.........


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 7, 2009)

Doesn't look like it matters. I'm surprised there is not much interest in this. Oh well.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> There another "stihl Service" cd circulalting that doesn't have these issues, and is current up to about 2003.



I have a copy of that
Its made its way to the UK.

Im thinking that theres a small file on the newer cds that tells it not to run after a certain date (My old 2007 copy stopped Grr) Someone should be able to crack that little file and remove/replace it.
I had the UK price list with mine, Parts that were £0.10 were £4.00 when you got them from the dealer.


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Doesn't look like it matters. I'm surprised there is not much interest in this. Oh well.



Yes, I thought a free Stihl complete ipl lookup cd, with workshop manuals for most would be quite popular.

No one else wants one?

Or are you just superstitious? Afraid of taking candy from that stranger?????

I won't even coax you near my van.......... Next 4 to get on the list!

Anyone?


----------



## teacherman (Apr 7, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> If it prints there plently of programs that will grab the print output and put it back into a PDF you can save to the HD.



For a Mac? I use a sheet-fed scanner to make pdfs. We have one at work.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm always looking for more data, who is sending me one???


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 7, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> I'm always looking for more data, who is sending me one???



alright then me too cjcocn


----------



## Erick (Apr 7, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> There another "stihl Service" cd circulalting that doesn't have these issues, and is current up to about 2003.



Hmmmm..... never seen that one either???


----------



## Erick (Apr 7, 2009)

HEY FISH!!!.... check your PMS


----------



## Rockfarmer (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll jump on this!! What do I do?


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2009)

Rockfarmer said:


> I'll jump on this!! What do I do?



Well if it works the way I imagined, you have already done it. The next guys
in line will p.m. you for your mail address, and they will send you a copy,
but you have to step up and send 2 as well.

I could have said 4 or 8, but that would have been a real pain.
Or I could have gone multi level, and required a dollar from everyone,
and I would be rich... Or I could be like Amway......

Or better yet, incorporate even more religon, and go "Amsoilway", but I don't
want to shave my head and play a tamborine...........


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2009)

Rockfarmer said:


> I'll jump on this!! What do I do?



BTW, it looks like you are holding my ex-wife...............

She never really was that easy to pick up.........


She was cold blooded........................


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2009)

But those Angelina Jolie lips, made it all worth it............


----------



## Rockfarmer (Apr 7, 2009)

She has the nicest lips,...


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2009)

Rockfarmer said:


> She has the nicest lips,...



But, can she cook?????


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 7, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> alright then me too cjcocn



I would send you a PM but you have them blocked.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I would send you a PM but you have them blocked.



u is unblocked


----------



## Rockfarmer (Apr 7, 2009)

Fish said:


> But, can she cook?????



Who cares,.. we'll eat out!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Fish. The price list won't import because the CD is blank


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2009)

well B200 will send you the original, and you figure it out and send it back to me.

And hopefully tell me how to open it.

Did the mediacat at least work???


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 7, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> I'm always looking for more data, who is sending me one???



Me. PM address please. I lost it in the pile.....


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 7, 2009)

Fish said:


> well B200 will send you the original, and you figure it out and send it back to me.
> 
> And hopefully tell me how to open it.
> 
> Did the mediacat at least work???



I'm no whiz on computers either, but you can bet I'm getting it to open, even if I have to decode the binary by hand.....


----------



## firebox40dash5 (Apr 7, 2009)

If someone sends me one, and I can get it to open, I'll see what I can do as far as "printing" the whole thing to one giant .pdf file.

If I can get that to work, I have a copy of Acrobat writer, and could seperate the manuals/IPLs into seperate pdf files...


----------



## Rockfarmer (Apr 7, 2009)

firebox40dash5 said:


> If someone sends me one, and I can get it to open, I'll see what I can do as far as "printing" the whole thing to one giant .pdf file.
> 
> If I can get that to work, I have a copy of Acrobat writer, and could seperate the manuals/IPLs into seperate pdf files...



Firebox, I think you are my first recip when I get it. Sounds like you know whats what! I'll be in touch


----------



## firebox40dash5 (Apr 7, 2009)

Rockfarmer said:


> Firebox, I think you are my first recip when I get it. Sounds like you know whats what! I'll be in touch



Awesome... hopefully I can make something open it up, the F.I.L. has an ancient computer that might do the trick. I'm kinda scared to think of how big the full .pdf will be, hopefully it's small enough to fit on one DVD.

Edit: looks like Brad's got me taken care of.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 7, 2009)

I've got cjcocn and firebox.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 7, 2009)

firebox40dash5 said:


> If someone sends me one, and I can get it to open, I'll see what I can do as far as "printing" the whole thing to one giant .pdf file.
> 
> If I can get that to work, I have a copy of Acrobat writer, and could seperate the manuals/IPLs into seperate pdf files...



Post up when you get it all unlocked. I was going to do the same thing, but probably would use a longer way (although I wouldn't be decoding by hand ).

If you're going to do it, there is no point in me trying to figure it out! 



In Other News ......

I guess I get the next two that post up in this thread.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 7, 2009)

firebox40dash5 said:


> If someone sends me one, and I can get it to open, I'll see what I can do as far as "printing" the whole thing to one giant .pdf file.
> 
> If I can get that to work, I have a copy of Acrobat writer, and could seperate the manuals/IPLs into seperate pdf files...



well.. about 90% of it is aready in PDF on another cd in circulation


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 7, 2009)

teacherman said:


> For a Mac? I use a sheet-fed scanner to make pdfs. We have one at work.



That's so backwards I'm speechless:greenchainsaw:

One (of dozens) for the PC is called "cutepdfwriter". O.K., the mac is a second class citizen and just a cute pretender to the throne, but surely there at least 5 for the mac....???? opcorn:


----------



## firebox40dash5 (Apr 7, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> well.. about 90% of it is aready in PDF on another cd in circulation



Well hell, why aren't we all passing around THAT CD then? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 7, 2009)

heck, it's gone around about 18 times already, and has been sold on bay for years.


----------



## firebox40dash5 (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, I don't intend to sell it on ebay (I'm not that greedy, nor do I care to receive nastygrams from Stihl's legal dept.), but I'd prefer not to duplicate the effort to do the same thing. Of course, if this one is newer, has more material, or has the price list so I could quit heckling my dealer with prices on a hundred part numbers, that would make it all worthwhile.

Oh well, no harm in checking it out, at worst there'll be another version out there for free.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 7, 2009)

It doesn't contain the price list. That's just a separate file that can be imported, or.. if you prefer... displayed in excel. Heck, Stihl even sends it out in PDF each year as part of the dealer support manual CD. Hard to believe that not one of the 8000 dealers employees hasn't spirited a copy


----------



## firebox40dash5 (Apr 7, 2009)

If you happen to be the one that has, I can PM you my e-mail address


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ha.,, not me... but there are 7999 others to try.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 7, 2009)

firebox40dash5 said:


> If you happen to be the one that has, I can PM you my e-mail address



Hold yer horses there cowboy. Wait and see what you get on the chain letter before you start looking for anything else. You would probably be better off PMing the email addy to me. Kinda puts Lake in a bad position, being a dealer and all.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 7, 2009)

Dealer? just a meer employee... Like Fish, but better looking.


----------



## Paul001 (Apr 7, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> It doesn't contain the price list. That's just a separte file that can be imported, or.. if you prefer... displayed in excel. Heck, Stihl even sends it out on PDF each year as part of the dealer support manual CD. Hard to believe that not one of the 8000 dealers employees hasn't spirited a copy



Run a copy? Hell most I know throw that list away as soon as it arrives. Funny part, the file is small enough that it could almost be e-mailed...


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm square on the chain letter as of today. Next up are rockfarmer and 2000ssm6. I had no trouble decoding anything. It all worked 100% right out of the box.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2009)

The part number search is real sweet, when trying to figure what saws the
parts you have go on..........................


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2009)

Are you guys really that dense???

That timid???

You have a free Stihl parts lookup cd mailed to you, in exchange you have to copy and send out 2, and you are too chickenchit to speak up???????

It also has workshop mechanic repair manuals on the newer units.
And a part search function as well!!!!

You would rather beg for an ipl or manual???????

Are you guys smoking something good?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks B200! Anyone know who the 2 I need to send to is?


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2009)

Is it just me??????

I try, and I try to help these guys.............

But I keep getting my hand bit......................


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2009)

The next 2 that post, if they have a pair....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 13, 2009)

Fish said:


> The next 2 that post, if they have a pair....



I got a buddy who only has 1 but the other is a very expensive marble, LOL. 

Firebox40dash5 looks to be next.... NOPE, Brad got him.


Who ever the next 2 needs a copy, just PM me your addy, if this thread slips off the 1st page I usually won't read again.....

I got one going to "Kam", one more left.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 13, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> I'm square on the chain letter as of today. Next up are rockfarmer and 2000ssm6. I had no trouble decoding anything. It all worked 100% right out of the box.



Thanks B200!


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2009)

So does anyone here want a Stihl Parts Lookup CD?????

All you have to do in return is make two copies and send them to the next two.....

Anyone????

No tricks... No identity theft......

Well not much.................................................

I just want to get back on Victoria's Secret's mail list again, but other than that, I swear, we will leave your accounts alone!!!!!!!!!!!!

Unless you give me a pin..................
And you have good credit.................................

And your wife is blonde.............................................

Or at least pretty...................................

Or pretty blonde................................................

I just need a zipcode to rip you off!!!!!!!!!!

Give me a slang dialect!!!!!!!!

I am serious, I will only pay this month's mortgage!!!!!!!!

And buy that wading pool.........

But I digress..............................................................................
............................................................................................
...............................................................................................


----------



## Dibbs (Apr 13, 2009)

Fish said:


> You would rather beg for an ipl or manual???????



Now that's just mean! 

The Beg For Manuals Thread is a nice place!

Fish is doing a great service orchestrating this Chain Mail Manuals sharing lark.
You only have to tell your computer it's 2007 and post it to another two members!

Get your money for nothin' get your chicks for free! 
But like Fish.......... I digress!


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2009)

Dibbs said:


> Now that's just mean!
> 
> The Beg For Manuals Thread is a nice place!
> 
> ...



OK, you are right!!!

Fish out!!!!


----------



## Etced (Apr 14, 2009)

*Cd*

2000ssm6

Sent PM


----------



## Rockfarmer (Apr 14, 2009)

Step right up guys,.. whos next?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 14, 2009)

It's sad day when Fish has to resort to pyramid schemes to enhance his popularity. I wonder how Spacemule will one-up him this time:jawdrop:

Hey Fish.. Can I sit in your wading pool?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey Fish.. Can I sit in your wading pool?:greenchainsaw:



And can I bathe your feet, Fish?


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2009)

Just bring more than a 12 pack!!!

No I was hoping to get a red mark or two from the amsoil crowd, but I couldn't get much there.

I thought about setting it up so everyone mailed me a dollar, but that would be too mercenary.....


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 14, 2009)

Uhh...I am interested.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 14, 2009)

Nitroman said:


> Uhh...I am interested.



Once I get the CD I will forward you a copy.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry cjcocn and firebox. I dropped the ball and didn't get yours out yet. I just made the copies this morning and have them packaged and ready to ship.

I just installed Windows on an old PIII machine this morning, to be dedicated to MediaCat. As Andy said, once you change the clock back to 2009 after then install, MediaCat will not run again. That's why I setup the old machine today.


----------



## firebox40dash5 (Apr 14, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Sorry cjcocn and firebox. I dropped the ball and didn't get yours out yet. I just made the copies this morning and have them packaged and ready to ship.
> 
> I just installed Windows on an old PIII machine this morning, to be dedicated to MediaCat. As Any said, once you change the clock back to 2009 after then install, MediaCat will not run again. That's why I setup the old machine today.



So, as long as I set the clock back, install it, and don't change the date after installing, I'll be fine, right? My laptop isn't connected to the 'net, so it won't set the time automatically...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2009)

firebox40dash5 said:


> So, as long as I set the clock back, install it, and don't change the date after installing, I'll be fine, right? My laptop isn't connected to the 'net, so it won't set the time automatically...



That is correct. I set mine to Jan '07. I'll just have to remember to set it back once the end of the year draws near.


----------



## firebox40dash5 (Apr 14, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That is correct. I set mine to Jan '07. I'll just have to remember to set it back once the end of the year draws near.



Good, cuz that's the computer that has all my Acrobat software on it too.


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2009)

Who is Any????

Actually, I have mediacat on all of my computers, including the 2008
dvd version, and I click the dates back and forth whenever needed, just
remember to click it to the old date before opening.

I have to move the date to the correct time to log onto pokerstars......


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 14, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That is correct. I set mine to Jan '07. I'll just have to remember to set it back once the end of the year draws near.



Mediacat will expire before that- it's only good for 9 months FROM the manf date. Then you need to figure out where its hiding it's "I know I've been here before" stuff... or reinstall the OS.


Install it to HD, and image the entire HD. Then you can just reload the image every so often.. lot of screwing around for a product that gets updated 4 times a year.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Fish said:


> Who is Any????
> 
> Actually, I have mediacat on all of my computers, including the 2008
> dvd version, and I click the dates back and forth whenever needed, just
> ...




Yes... once you open mediacat with a later date, it's toast... it's actually a POS software. Doesn't play well with other apps, doesn't adhere to windows standards, and now and then flips out and issues German error messages.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ya'll done got me cornfused all to heck.

Before I put in the CD, I need to set my computers clock to 1-01-2007? Then make copies?


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 14, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ya'll done got me cornfused all to heck.
> 
> Before I put in the CD, I need to set my computers clock to 1-01-2007? Then make copies?



I'm just going to hold down the "Shift" key so the autostart exe file doesn't load up when I insert it into my computer, then use windows explorer to browse through it. I will likely just drag the pdf files onto my hard drive and go from there.

Oh yeah, I will burn 2 CDs first for the next two recipients.

EDIT: This has worked on other CDs, but is not guaranteed to work on this one. If not, I will use one of the copies that I will initially make.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 14, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ya'll done got me cornfused all to heck.
> 
> Before I put in the CD, I need to set my computers clock to 1-01-2007? Then make copies?



Before you LAUNCH the CD.... Copying is just blind.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 15, 2009)

Fish said:


> Just bring more than a 12 pack!!!
> 
> No I was hoping to get a red mark or two from the amsoil crowd, but I couldn't get much there.
> 
> I thought about setting it up so everyone mailed me a dollar, but that would be too mercenary.....





I'm not going in if you are wearing these. Usually reliable sources say you just bought a pair...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nipple-Shields-...ryZ10969QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## csx7006 (Apr 15, 2009)

i want a copt please


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 15, 2009)

csx7006 said:


> i want a copt please



Nitroman and csx7006

These 2 will get a package from me once I have received it.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok, I feel like a dummy. I got the 2 copies but my Sonic V.7.0 will not copy them.....WTH? What program are ya'll using to copy these?


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 20, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ok, I feel like a dummy. I got the 2 copies but my Sonic V.7.0 will not copy them.....WTH? What program are ya'll using to copy these?



The ones you got, I just copied the CD title on a piece of paper. Then I cut and pasted the entire contents of the CD into a temporary folder on my computer. Then I burned a new CD. I'm too cheap to buy another drive for my desktop.  I was trying to use some software to do it, but cut and paste was easier than figuring out the "easy to use" programs.....


----------



## Trigger-Time (Apr 20, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> Yes... once you open mediacat with a later date, it's toast... it's actually a POS software. Doesn't play well with other apps, doesn't adhere to windows standards, and now and then flips out and issues German error messages.



:greenchainsaw:


I can see Stihl coming out with a version that will be very hard to copy.






Gary


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 20, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> The ones you got, I just copied the CD title on a piece of paper. Then I cut and pasted the entire contents of the CD into a temporary folder on my computer. Then I burned a new CD. I'm too cheap to buy another drive for my desktop.  I was trying to use some software to do it, but cut and paste was easier than figuring out the "easy to use" programs.....



My eyes just crossed reading that. I'm going to need a eaiser step by step process of what you just described, I'm PMing you my email...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok, B200 helped me figure out how to get these copied, thanks Tim. I'm sending copies to "Kam" and "Etced" out this week.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 21, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> :greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> I can see Stihl coming out with a version that will be very hard to copy.
> ...





it's not Stihl... they are just a user of the system - it can have multiple vendors, not just stihl.


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2009)

Why, here it is, you 009 guys.........


----------



## HimWill (Apr 24, 2009)

I have found that CloneCd,while an older program,does an excellent job.
You can get it here:

http://www.oldversion.com/CloneCD.html


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 29, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> Nitroman and csx7006
> 
> These 2 will get a package from me once I have received it.



Guys, check your PMs.


----------



## kam (Apr 29, 2009)

I got my copy today...will the next 2 victims please pm me you mailing address.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 29, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> Nitroman and csx7006
> 
> These 2 will get a package from me once I have received it.



Your packages have been mailed and you should be receiving them within a week (dependent of the whims of the customs agent that is on duty when they get to the border).

Thanks to Fish for starting this up and to bsnelling (Brad) for sending me a copy.


----------



## Fish (Apr 29, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> your packages have been mailed and you should be receiving them within a week (dependent of the whims of the customs agent that is on duty when they get to the border).
> 
> Thanks to fish for starting this up and to bsnelling (brad) for sending me a copy.



sniff..................................


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 29, 2009)

Fish said:


> cjcocn said:
> 
> 
> > Your packages have been mailed and you should be receiving them within a week (dependent of the whims of the customs agent that is on duty when they get to the border).
> ...



I saw that (no pun intended)  .........


----------



## Fish (Apr 29, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> I saw that (no pun intended)  .........



I love you guys, well most of you......


----------



## firebox40dash5 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Brad!

Sorry I took so long getting back to this, I got about 36 hours notice of my 2 weeks AT for the nat'l guard... 

But I got Mediacat to work when I got back this weekend! 

Who else wants/needs a copy? The next 2 can PM me their shipping details and I'll get the discs mailed out.


----------



## Nitroman (May 5, 2009)

I received my disc from *cjcocn* today! Man that was fast. I also can burn a couple discs and send them out if anyone wants one.


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2009)

Has the idea died on the vine?


----------



## KTM640 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nitroman, PM sent with address. 

Fish, thanks for starting the chain.


----------



## mheim1 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in (didn't see it sooner).

firebox,
pm'ed you my address.

Thanks guys.


----------



## firebox40dash5 (Jun 10, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> I'm in (didn't see it sooner).
> 
> firebox,
> pm'ed you my address.
> ...



I'll get that sent out sometime this week.

BTW, you left it on my visitor messages, I deleted it for ya.


----------



## mheim1 (Jun 11, 2009)

> BTW, you left it on my visitor messages, I deleted it for ya.


Thanks.

Who want's it next?


----------



## KTM640 (Jun 15, 2009)

Got the disk today. Thanks Nitroman.


----------



## Nitroman (Jun 22, 2009)

KTM640, kewl.

Leonidas, PM me your addy, I have a copy left.


----------



## mheim1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Got it as well; thanks firebox.
Didn't have a chance to play around with it yet, but certainly can make 1 to 1 copies.
Who wants it next (and I'll better hear some responses, or I'll keep re-posting whenever this thread leaves the first page!!)?
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## firebox40dash5 (Jun 22, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> Got it as well; thanks firebox.
> Didn't have a chance to play around with it yet, but certainly can make 1 to 1 copies.
> Who wants it next (and I'll better hear some responses, or I'll keep re-posting whenever this thread leaves the first page!!)?
> :greenchainsaw:



No problem, sorry I took so freaking long to send it...

Just remember to make sure the computer's date it set to 2007 before you try to install/run it!


----------



## White Lightning (Jun 22, 2009)

*Wow*

Late to the party. If someone does their part, I'm willing to do three.

WL


----------



## mheim1 (Jun 22, 2009)

> Late to the party. If someone does their part, I'm willing to do three.
> 
> WL



Well,
pm me your address so I can get it in the mail before I go on vacation next week.


----------



## mheim1 (Jun 23, 2009)

One down, one to go.
Who else wants it?


----------



## mheim1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nobody else?

Come on.

One question though, for some reason I am missing the catalog file (STIHL-SCS-01-2006-USA.CIF) on my copy??
Still have the original from firebox at home and have to check this one (sorry White Lightning, didn't get to the post office yet, but will tomorrow).
Anyhow, anybody could think of a reason why the catalog file is missing?
Thanks.


----------



## cjcocn (Jun 24, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> Nobody else?
> 
> Come on.
> 
> ...



Just a WAG here, but if someone did a "drag and drop" as opposed to a "disk copy" you may have ended up with a file or two missing.


----------



## hotshot (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll take a copy, what do I need to do next?


----------



## spacemule (Jun 24, 2009)

Has anyone considered posting it on a file sharing service to save on postage?

http://www.filehosting.org/

Of course, if you don't want to have a public link, just send the link by pm.


----------



## mheim1 (Jun 24, 2009)

> I'll take a copy, what do I need to do next?



You'll be my number 2. 



> Has anyone considered posting it on a file sharing service to save on postage?


I have considered it; don't exactly know how big it is, as I am missing (at least) the catalog file. Once I verify that my disk is complete (or obtain a complete disk) I'll try to burn a disk image that I could than send through MediaFire.


----------



## firebox40dash5 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry about that. I've made 4 or 5 copies that same way, and they all came out fine AFAIK. I zipped my disc image folder and it's uploading to filehosting.org right now, only came to 75MB or so. I'll PM the link when it's done uploading.


----------



## mheim1 (Jun 24, 2009)

> Sorry about that. I've made 4 or 5 copies that same way, and they all came out fine AFAIK. I zipped my disc image folder and it's uploading to filehosting.org right now, only came to 75MB or so. I'll PM the link when it's done uploading.



The uploaded files are identical to the original copy I received and to the copy I made:
1490 Files in 5 folders
105 475 478 bytes

Could somebody else please check their disk for comparison?
(Highlight all the disk content, right click, properties or do a search for a *.cif file).

Hate to have this stop here.
Thanks.


----------



## cjcocn (Jun 24, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> The uploaded files are identical to the original copy I received and to the copy I made:
> 1490 Files in 5 folders
> 105 475 478 bytes
> 
> ...



2,070 Files, 8 Folders
315,366,907 bytes


----------



## sloch24 (Jun 24, 2009)

I THINK I'm interested in that link..


----------



## mheim1 (Jun 24, 2009)

> 2,070 Files, 8 Folders
> 315,366,907 bytes



OK, something got lost somewheres.
How do we fix it/pick it back up?


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Has anyone considered posting it on a file sharing service to save on postage?
> 
> http://www.filehosting.org/
> 
> Of course, if you don't want to have a public link, just send the link by pm.



I assumed that any link existed would be dogged by Stihl's Lawyers, but
if you can make it work, GREAT!!!!!


----------



## firebox40dash5 (Jun 24, 2009)

Fish said:


> I assumed that any link existed would be dogged by Stihl's Lawyers, but
> if you can make it work, GREAT!!!!!



I uploaded to mediafire.com, it worked faster than the one 'mule posted.

Unfortunately the CD image I had saved seems to be missing stuff. If anyone could upload a good copy of the CD (either zip the CD folder, or make an ISO of the disc) that would be awesome.


----------



## mheim1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Does it end here?
If so, sorry Fish; it was a great idea.
:bang::bang:


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know, does this work? If so, great, until Stihl gets their lawyers 
fired up.

What is the link? Or where?


----------



## mheim1 (Jun 25, 2009)

> What is the link? Or where?



There currently is no working/complete link.
I would establish one if I had all the files; also I would suggest to keep this file moving from person to person (server to server) and just continue the chain letter idea electronically.


----------



## mheim1 (Jul 9, 2009)

> Do you know if there is any other workaround?



Not to my knowledge; just set it back to 1-07 before installing.
At least your copy contains the catalog (mine didn't).
If you could send it to me, we can getthe whole thing going again.


----------



## andybcumming112 (Aug 1, 2009)

i will take one stihl mediacat


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2009)

leonidas said:


> Does anybody know if there is a corresponding CD for HUSQVARNA products?



Parts lookup here.


http://www.milacalawn.com/parts.asp


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2009)

andybcumming112 said:


> i will take one stihl mediacat



So is anyone sending him a copy?

Let me know, I will if no one is.

Thanks


----------



## andybcumming112 (Aug 3, 2009)

nobody has yet


----------



## djmercer1 (Aug 3, 2009)

where do i send my address to get this?


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2009)

The way I had envisioned it, was that I would send out 2 copies, then those
2 guys would send out 2, etc., etc., then before long there would be
hundreds out there. I went with 2 to make it do-able. I will dig out my copy and make some more copies.........


----------



## andybcumming112 (Aug 3, 2009)

i will send it to two people


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Fish said:


> The way I had envisioned it, was that I would send out 2 copies, then those
> 2 guys would send out 2, etc., etc., then before long there would be
> hundreds out there. I went with 2 to make it do-able. I will dig out my copy and make some more copies.........



Fish,
that was a great idea; thanks again for initiating this. 
Unfortunately, the last time around it stopped with me, as the copy I received was incomplete.
I have 2 people lined up waiting for a good copy, so if you don't mind sending me a complete version as well, I shall pass it along.
I'll PM you my adress.


----------



## Bill.A.Bong (Aug 3, 2009)

Very interested to become part of this chain......
Cheers,


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2009)

OK, I am computer illiterate, but I will try. p.m. me the addresses....


----------



## andybcumming112 (Aug 3, 2009)

pm sent i think,also am computer illeterite


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2009)

OK, Andy and BillA Bong, yours are going into the mail tomorrow.
You need to set your computer's date to 2007, and load the program,
and make sure it is at 2007 every time you open it.

The original idea was for every person that got one to make 2 copies and send them to the next guys requesting, and so on, and before long there would be a lot of guys with it and cut down on the lookup and manual requests.

The mediacat has most of the unit's repair manuals on it and has a part search function, just enter in a part number, and it will tell you all of the
units the part is on, etc.
So to make a copy, use the feature that does an exact copy of the disc,
instead of just loading the files that are in your computer, and the copies work better.
So for this to work, 4 new guys will make a request for one, and so on.

Thanks


----------



## andybcumming112 (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks alot fish you the man. Now when i get who wants one


----------



## Bill.A.Bong (Aug 4, 2009)

Fish said:


> OK, Andy and Bill A Bong, yours are going into the mail tomorrow.....



Outstanding! Will start dusting off my late '90s reject laptop.....
Thanks,


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 4, 2009)

andybcumming112 said:


> thanks alot fish you the man. Now when i get who wants one



I'll give it another try.
I'll PM you my address.
Thanks.


----------



## cjcocn (Aug 4, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> I'll give it another try.
> I'll PM you my address.
> Thanks.



I'll go you one better. PM me.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 4, 2009)

Chris, 
I am interested in a copy as well if you can forward. [email protected] or pm works for me. or if andybcumming112 wants to forward that would be great as well. 

Fish, this was another of your brilliant ideas.
A


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2009)

I could keep cranking them out, but this should be a group thing, and it
is time consuming and could get expensive, but if everyone just does 2, well, it is easy.

I don't think asking for compensation is a good idea, the Stihl storm troopers
would take over then....


----------



## cjcocn (Aug 4, 2009)

angelo c said:


> Chris,
> I am interested in a copy as well if you can forward. [email protected] or pm works for me. or if andybcumming112 wants to forward that would be great as well.
> 
> Fish, this was another of your brilliant ideas.
> A



Angelo

My turn has come and gone with the CD. 

I was asking mheim1 to PM me regarding a slightly different matter.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Chris, 
I'm sure someone will step up. 
A


----------



## Bill.A.Bong (Aug 4, 2009)

angelo c said:


> Thanks Chris,
> I'm sure someone will step up.
> A



Happy to keep the chain going as soon as I am set up...
PM me your address.
Cheers,


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 4, 2009)

angelo c said:


> Thanks Chris,
> I'm sure someone will step up.
> A



Angelo,
I have my request in to get it from andybcumming112 and already have 2 guys lined up that I previously made the commitment to (yes, I still have your addresses if you are reading this ).

I'm sure Bill.A.Bong won't mind; send him a PM.


Fish,
I think this is the third time I thank you for starting this, but I guess we can't do it often enough; so please don't even think about quitting, like you mentioned in another thread. 

Mike.


----------



## cjcocn (Aug 4, 2009)

Bill.A.Bong said:


> Happy to keep the chain going as soon as I am set up...
> PM me your address.
> Cheers,



Rep coming when I have the ammo to send your way!


----------



## Bill.A.Bong (Aug 4, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> Rep coming when I have the ammo to send your way!



Thanks Chris.


----------



## andybcumming112 (Aug 4, 2009)

mheim1 got your address whos next


----------



## angelo c (Aug 4, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> Angelo,
> I have my request in to get it from andybcumming112 and already have 2 guys lined up that I previously made the commitment to (yes, I still have your addresses if you are reading this ).
> 
> I'm sure Bill.A.Bong won't mind; send him a PM.
> ...



Thanks Mike, 
I'll shoot Bill.a.Bong a PM. Looks like he's real close to me anyway.
A


----------



## WildnCrazyGuy (Sep 18, 2009)

Does somebody have a cd/dvd for download? PM me please.


----------



## mheim1 (Sep 18, 2009)

andybcumming112 said:


> mheim1 got your address whos next



Never received mine.


----------



## Fish (Sep 18, 2009)

I hope some of the guys will step up. I had burned some extra copies the last time, and a couple of those copies turned out to be bad, so I trashed the rest, as I am computer illiterate. If not, I can get someone to burn one for me, but it will take a few days. Or if you wish, I can print you the manual and mail it to you, it would get there monday.
Let me know.


----------



## Fish (Sep 18, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> Never received mine.



Andy was one that got a bad copy, I sent another and never followed it up.

Anyone else have some good copies?


----------



## little possum (Sep 19, 2009)

My media cat no longer works, had to set the date back to 2009 because of the Antivirus/spam stuff. And it doesnt work for me. But I do have a good copy of it, if somebody could tell me how to make a copy. I can do a lot of things but I dont even know how to copy a cd, or burn one :bang:

Workin on a separate computer to put in the shop, just need my media cat and some spider solitare, so I can supervise.


----------



## billyjoejr (Sep 19, 2009)

How did I miss this thread??
If any are still playing, 
I'm in.


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Fish said:


> Andy was one that got a bad copy, I sent another and never followed it up.
> 
> Anyone else have some good copies?



Fish I have that copy you sent me. I have to find it. Not really sure how to make copies,good ones anyway.


----------



## Fish (Sep 19, 2009)

My new computer {the one that is down} the dvd burner program had one
that made exact copies, if I did any other way, it would load, but you couldn't open it.


----------



## stihlman32 (Sep 19, 2009)

Fish said:


> My new computer {the one that is down} the dvd burner program had one
> that made exact copies, if I did any other way, it would load, but you couldn't open it.



Fish,

I've think i've got the necessary hardware to accomplish the copy. I'd be happy to give it a shot if you want me to.

Let me know.

Stephen


----------



## Fish (Sep 19, 2009)

stihlman32 said:


> Fish,
> 
> I've think i've got the necessary hardware to accomplish the copy. I'd be happy to give it a shot if you want me to.
> 
> ...



Great, I am looking for my good copy, I don't think I mailed it.


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2009)

I am trying to burn several dvd 2008 copies for the Indiana GTG tomorrow
as stocking stuffers, says 2009 but to be safe, set back to 2008.


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2009)

But for the most of you, just ignore me.................

Keep me last on your mvp polls.................

I am not bitter, just drawn that way...................

If you don't want a replica of the "STIHL Holy Grail", just ignore this thread...

sniff............................................


----------



## angelo c (Oct 2, 2009)

Fish said:


> I am trying to burn several dvd 2008 copies for the Indiana GTG tomorrow
> as stocking stuffers, says 2009 but to be safe, set back to 2008.



oh please...one for the far away east coast guys....


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 2, 2009)

Fish said:


> I am trying to burn several dvd 2008 copies for the Indiana GTG tomorrow
> as stocking stuffers, says 2009 but to be safe, set back to 2008.



*Just* for those attending the GTG?

sniff sniff ... now i kinda now how you feel


----------



## WildnCrazyGuy (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Fish. Been too busy past couple of days to say hi.


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2009)

I burnt 3 for the Indiana GTG, I assume they were good copies, but haven't heard, I have 2 more blanks, so let's start this baby again, this time with the 2008-2009 dvd copy, First two that posts, I will send a copy to, but you must
in turn send out two. If you don't have a dvd burner, say so, and I will get more, but I want to start this chain, and let it roll on it's own, and hopefully it will snowball.

First two, now......

After your post, send me a p.m. with your address. If you only have c.d.
capability, let me know, and you will get a 2007 c.d.


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 5, 2009)

Fish said:


> I burnt 3 for the Indiana GTG, I assume they were good copies, but haven't heard, I have 2 more blanks, so let's start this baby again, this time with the 2008-2009 dvd copy, First two that posts, I will send a copy to, but you must
> in turn send out two. If you don't have a dvd burner, say so, and I will get more, but I want to start this chain, and let it roll on it's own, and hopefully it will snowball.
> 
> First two, now......
> ...



Hello Mr Fish.

I will take a piece of that action.

PM incoming.


----------



## headleyj (Oct 6, 2009)

aahhhhhh now I know WTH MediaCat is! I saw those at teh IN GTG, but didn't know what they were, who brought them or if they were free for the taking.


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2009)

headleyj said:


> aahhhhhh now I know WTH MediaCat is! I saw those at teh IN GTG, but didn't know what they were, who brought them or if they were free for the taking.



I thought that he was giving out prizes, so I left them. I hope that they
weren't too close to the cheese. I have one more dvd I can burn, or if you want the 2007 cd version, p.m. me.
In turn, you guys need to send out 2, keep the chain going.

I assume that you want the next one headley, but you need to p.m. me.


----------



## biggenius29 (Oct 6, 2009)

Any coppies available yet?

If only I had a CD or DVD burner.......


----------



## mheim1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Fish said:


> I thought that he was giving out prizes, so I left them. I hope that they
> weren't too close to the cheese. I have one more dvd I can burn, or if you want the 2007 cd version, p.m. me.
> In turn, you guys need to send out 2, keep the chain going.
> 
> I assume that you want the next one headley, but you need to p.m. me.



Fish,
I would be interested again and will be able to copy DVD's.
I'll pm you my address if you have another copy available.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 7, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> Hello Mr Fish.
> 
> I will take a piece of that action.
> 
> PM incoming.



PS .... I can burn DVDs.


----------



## headleyj (Oct 7, 2009)

Fish said:


> I thought that he was giving out prizes, so I left them. I hope that they
> weren't too close to the cheese. I have one more dvd I can burn, or if you want the 2007 cd version, p.m. me.
> In turn, you guys need to send out 2, keep the chain going.
> 
> I assume that you want the next one headley, but you need to p.m. me.



yeah I thought they were gioving stuff out too, but oh well.....didn't want to take something that I wasn't sure about ya know  

You have a PM


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 7, 2009)

Fish said:


> I thought that he was giving out prizes, so I left them.





headleyj said:


> yeah I thought they were gioving stuff out too, but oh well.....didn't want to take something that I wasn't sure about ya know



Did you guys not dip into the box of goodies from Baileys?


----------



## headleyj (Oct 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Did you guys not dip into the box of goodies from Baileys?



I didn't see the Bailey's box....the other stuff I didn't know know if it was free or a drawing/ raffle or ???....I didn't want to just take something and being a noob didn't want to ask "hey where's the free stuff?!" ya know?


----------



## pwoller (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a burner and am interested in keeping this thread rolling. What do I do to get involved?


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2009)

Headly, I am sending you the 2007 cd, chris, I guess I need to buy more dvd,s, I will get you one out tomorrow anyway.

But at any rate, I am done with this.... I am a nice guy, but I am broke
right now, and if this thread/idea won't stay alive on it's own, then I am done,
because the bill collectors don't take any "rep".

Copoying these dvd and cd copies, and mailing them is getting to add up to too much.

If it was only the first two, then great, but I am getting into some major
time and costs.

Well a dozen or two, with the time, dvd/cd cost, postage, etc.

Most of the guys I am sending this stuff to make 4 times my annual salary,
so I need to bow out, and if anyone here wants to keep the chain then "great".


This thread will be great "fodder" for those that don't like me, but that is
it, spelled out plain. If anyone want's to keep this alive, then take it and
run with it, as I will let it go forever......

But at the moment, I am broke.....

No pity or commisserating, just plain details.....

Sorry about the poor speeeling too.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2009)

pwoller said:


> I have a burner and am interested in keeping this thread rolling. What do I do to get involved?




Since
I have to buy another box of dvd,s, p.m. me your address, and I will send you one too.


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 7, 2009)

Fish said:


> Headly, I am sending you the 2007 cd, chris, I guess I need to buy more dvd,s, I will get you one out tomorrow anyway.
> 
> But at any rate, I am done with this.... I am a nice guy, but I am broke
> right now, and if this thread/idea won't stay alive on it's own, then I am done,
> ...



Well the point of the thread was that you start with 2 and are done. If we can't keep up our end of the bargain then the thread should die - no need for you to keep shelling out $$ to keep it alive.

Fellas:

That means that all of us who receive a cd/dvd have to keep up our end of the bargain and forward copies to 2 members. If we all do our part then the cost will not be prohibitive to anyone.

Fish:

Don't send one to pwoller. Instead, he can PM me with his address and I will send him a dvd once I have received same. I will also send one to the next guy that posts up in this thread.

Thanks


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks, that is what I mean, exactly.

If it doesn't float this time, then I will leave it alone.

Folks have given me grief about this thread, but I am guessing that they don't have this program, and wish to keep the "beg" thread going.
Which is fine, I guess.

I am thick headed, but if it doesn't "float" this time, then I will watch it sink.


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 7, 2009)

fish, the media cat you brought to the gtg one of the discs was blank and i got it.


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 7, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> fish, the media cat you brought to the gtg one of the discs was blank and i got it.



PM me your mailing address and I will send my second copy to you.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2009)

p.m. me your mail address...

I made the copies slowly, and the computer told me the bytes on the disc,
so I assumed it was good, but we will try again.

Another reason, I want out.....

p.m. me, but try to read that disc again first, I was pretty cocky about it!

But I am a computer moron, so-to-speak.....


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 7, 2009)

Fish said:


> p.m. me your mail address...
> 
> I made the copies slowly, and the computer told me the bytes on the disc,
> so I assumed it was good, but we will try again.
> ...



Fish

I have his mailing address and will send him a DVD when I get my copy.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2009)

It will go out in the morning, thanks!


----------



## headleyj (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Fish - I'll get some burned and ready to send ASAP when I receive it.

Thanks again.
Josh


----------



## mheim1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Fish said:


> ..., and if anyone here wants to keep the chain then "great".
> 
> ...If anyone want's to keep this alive, then take it and run with it, as I will let it go forever......



Fish,
sorry this whole chain didn't take off as planned and I'm sure a lot of people appriciate your effort.
Personally, I don't have any problem keeping it alive and sending out copies as long as someone sends me a good one; and if this requires some paypal transaction, please PM me.
Thanks again for your kindness.
Mike.


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 8, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> Fish,
> sorry this whole chain didn't take off as planned and I'm sure a lot of people appriciate your effort.
> Personally, I don't have any problem keeping it alive and sending out copies as long as someone sends me a good one; and if this requires some paypal transaction, please PM me.
> Thanks again for your kindness.
> Mike.



Mike

I'm still waiting for that second person to PM me their address.

If you PM me your mailing address, you just may get that bonus info that we discussed before.


----------



## mheim1 (Oct 8, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> Mike
> 
> I'm still waiting for that second person to PM me their address.
> 
> If you PM me your mailing address, you just may get that bonus info that we discussed before.



You got it.


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2009)

I double checked the copies I made, and they don't set up, they don't have an installation file to open it. The 2007 cd loads fine. I will see if I
can figure it out, I will send some cd copies to you guys for now.


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 8, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> fish, the media cat you brought to the gtg one of the discs was blank and i got it.






mheim1 said:


> Fish,
> sorry this whole chain didn't take off as planned and I'm sure a lot of people appriciate your effort.
> Personally, I don't have any problem keeping it alive and sending out copies as long as someone sends me a good one; and if this requires some paypal transaction, please PM me.
> Thanks again for your kindness.
> Mike.



These 2 will get a copy from me once I receive mine. They have already provided me with the necessary info.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 8, 2009)

Fish said:


> I double checked the copies I made, and they don't set up, they don't have an installation file to open it. The 2007 cd loads fine. I will see if I
> can figure it out, I will send some cd copies to you guys for now.



Fish

I already have a copy of the 2007 CD.

If that DVD doesn't want to cooperate and we move forward with the 2007 CD instead, you do not have to mail me one. Instead, just let me know and I will make copies of the 2007 CD and mail those out to the guys.

Thanks


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2009)

It may have something installed on it that prevents it from being copied easily, the discs seem to have data on them, but I am computer illiterate.

Go ahead and set them up with the cd copies, and I will hit up a geek or two here for tips on the dvd burning, thanks.


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 8, 2009)

Fish said:


> It may have something installed on it that prevents it from being copied easily, the discs seem to have data on them, but I am computer illiterate.
> 
> *Go ahead and set them up with the cd copies*, and I will hit up a geek or two here for tips on the dvd burning, thanks.



Will do.


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2009)

Go ahead and hook them up with a cd for the time being, I will hit up a 
geek or two to see if I can make some dvd copies, there must be something
in them that is preventing it.


----------



## billyjoejr (Oct 8, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> Fish,
> sorry this whole chain didn't take off as planned and I'm sure a lot of people appriciate your effort.
> Personally, I don't have any problem keeping it alive and sending out copies as long as someone sends me a good one; and if this requires some paypal transaction, please PM me.
> Thanks again for your kindness.
> Mike.



Please check your PM's.
I'd like to be a link in this chain.


----------



## mheim1 (Oct 8, 2009)

billyjoejr said:


> Please check your PM's.
> I'd like to be a link in this chain.



Got you down as one of mine.


----------



## devonhubb (Oct 8, 2009)

Can I join this party? 

I'll be glad to pay someone for their time & trouble...........


----------



## mheim1 (Oct 8, 2009)

devonhubb said:


> Can I join this party?
> 
> I'll be glad to pay someone for their time & trouble...........



PM me your address and you are my number 2.


----------



## headleyj (Oct 8, 2009)

as soon as I receive mine in the mail and confirm I'm able to burn and copy it, I'll be glad to send a few out.....just give me some time to receive it and try and burn a few.


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 8, 2009)

Heading out of town for a few days, but mailed out my two copies on the way out. 

Snowing here now ... I wish I was on the lake hunting ducks!


----------



## angelo c (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm good for two copies once mine arrives.

I was waiting to recieve and operate before I committed to keeping the chain gang moving.

Angelo


----------



## mheim1 (Oct 19, 2009)

2 good copies going out today to devonhubb and billyjoejr.
Keep it moving guys.

Mike


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 19, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> 2 good copies going out today to devonhubb and billyjoejr.
> Keep it moving guys.
> 
> Mike



Good job, Mike!


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 19, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> Heading out of town for a few days, but mailed out my two copies on the way out.
> 
> Snowing here now ... I wish I was on the lake hunting ducks!



the copy i got said side by side configuration error and doesn't work what should i do??


----------



## mheim1 (Oct 19, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> the copy i got said side by side configuration error and doesn't work what should i do??



PM me your address; I should have a good copy left and I don't think she went to the post office yet.


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 19, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> the copy i got said side by side configuration error and doesn't work what should i do??






mheim1 said:


> PM me your address; I should have a good copy left and I don't think she went to the post office yet.



Mike, thanks for bailing me out on this one.

stihlboy:

Sorry about that. I think my software program created a proprietary copy of the CD. In other words, it works fine on my computer, but doesn't seem to work on any other computers. Mike had the same problem with the CD that I sent him, but managed to rebuild the CD and get it to work.

I owe you one, Mike!


----------



## devonhubb (Oct 19, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> 2 good copies going out today to devonhubb and billyjoejr.
> Keep it moving guys.
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike!!

I'll be glad to make a couple of copies & keep the good deed going. If you need one, send me a pm.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 20, 2009)

Is there a link that this media can be downloaded from so we can burn it ourselves?


----------



## Fish (Oct 20, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> Is there a link that this media can be downloaded from so we can burn it ourselves?



No. Just get in line if you want one. If there was a link online, Stihl would
go after it with both barrels.


----------



## mheim1 (Oct 20, 2009)

3 good copies sent out (thanks to the Ms. for running to the post office):
devonhubb
billyjoejr
stihlboy

Keep it rolling guys.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 20, 2009)

Fish said:


> No. Just get in line if you want one. If there was a link online, Stihl would
> go after it with both barrels.


Ok, that makes sense. I would do my share and copy a few and send them along, if someone would send me one.

Maybe it would make sense to send some to folks that are having a GTG so that they can hand them out?

As I continue to beg for manuals I start to see the value in this effort you put forth, it makes more sense now...I *think* this is full of that info.


----------



## Fish (Oct 20, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> Ok, that makes sense. I would do my share and copy a few and send them along, if someone would send me one.
> 
> Maybe it would make sense to send some to folks that are having a GTG so that they can hand them out?
> 
> As I continue to beg for manuals I start to see the value in this effort you put forth, it makes more sense now...I *think* this is full of that info.



I have one last copy, i will send it to you.......

If you will be? ....My, Friend????........... sniff..........?????

Or if not, I will send it to you anyway................


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Fish said:


> I have one last copy, i will send it to you.......
> 
> If you will be? ....My, Friend????........... sniff..........?????
> 
> Or if not, I will send it to you anyway................



Hey Fish Im still your friend.


----------



## Fish (Oct 20, 2009)

ooooooo,
is that you that keeps driving by the house, "real slow"??????


----------



## billyjoejr (Oct 20, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> 3 good copies sent out (thanks to the Ms. for running to the post office):
> devonhubb
> billyjoejr
> stihlboy
> ...



Will be more than happy to keep it rolling.


----------



## headleyj (Oct 21, 2009)

got mine in the mail last week Fish - thanks! I've yet to try and burn a copy though, tryin to take advantage of the dry weather...maybe in the next few days while it's raining I can get 'er done.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 21, 2009)

Fish said:


> I have one last copy, i will send it to you.......
> 
> If you will be? ....My, Friend????........... sniff..........?????
> 
> Or if not, I will send it to you anyway................


What do you mean, of course I'll be your friend. *BUT*, I have to warn you, I can be a REAL @$$#O!E from time to time, my wife wouldn't even argue...

Seriously though, it seems that GTGs could be one of the better places to get these out to people here that need them. We haven't had any out here in NorCal that I know of, but I would send some to another GTG if folks would want them (for the ones I burn).

Maybe this needs to be setup on bittorrent...I bet Stihl would have a nice time trying to figure that one out, they can join the RIAA in the quest! 

I have used bittorrent only a couple times, but it's wild, there's bits from all over the globe, is it coming from Russia, no it's coming from Germany, no wait it's coming from America, etc...that'll keep those bastaaaaaaads on their toes!


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm checking with a friend to understand how this could be added to bittorrent. That would sure be easier for folks...


----------



## billyjoejr (Oct 22, 2009)

Got the cd today.
Installed it but forgot to reset the date.
Uninstalled, changed date reinstalled, still no-go.

I did explore the disk in windows explorer and came across a heck of a lot of pdf files. Manuals, Tech Info, ect. 
Those are accessable and open. But the name on the file does not corrospond to model of saw, trimmer ect, so you have to do some work to find the file you want.
These files are in:
D:\STIHL\SCS 01-2007 (USA)\resources

If you don't know how to explore a disc.
Click on My Computer
Right click on your cd/dvd drive
Click on Explore in the drop down list
Click the Stihl folder
Click the SCS01-2007 (USA) folder
Click on the Resources folder
scroll 3/4 of the way down the folder to the pdf files.
then click away to your hearts content.


----------



## billyjoejr (Oct 22, 2009)

Still waiting for two people to contact me to pass it on to.
Please PM me your mailing address and place a post on this thread you did so, that way the this thing will keep rolling.


----------



## angelo c (Oct 30, 2009)

I've got two copies as well. I can access the manuals section though. I have full access to the IPLs for everything but can't locate or access the workshop manuals....which is what i really want..

Angelo


----------



## Fish (Oct 30, 2009)

When you click on the model, if the workshop manual is available, it will be listed. The older ones are the most likely to not be there, list the models you 
are needing, i dug out an old copy, i will see if it is on it.
All of the newer models should have the workshop manual.


----------



## angelo c (Oct 30, 2009)

I think I have a problem with the Adobe reader, it won't let the reader open any docs. It was a 028 manual I was looking for and it isn't there like you said. I'm gonna uninstall and reinstall and see if that takes care of it.


----------



## angelo c (Oct 30, 2009)

Got it now, Must have been a Adobe glitch... all better now.
A


----------



## Kupreanof (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, here I stand in line with what appears to be a rather high deli counter number. I hope this rotates fast before that chunk of black forest is all cut up? Anyone willing to discharge their internet chain God's obligation in this direction?


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2010)

If no one else chimes in, send me a p.m.


----------



## little possum (Jan 7, 2010)

I seen a 2009 copy.  Just dont know how to duplicate it.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2010)

little possum said:


> I seen a 2009 copy.  Just dont know how to duplicate it.



I tried doing the 2008 dvd, it didn't work. So the best I can offer is the 2007 cd.


----------



## little possum (Jan 7, 2010)

I understand that Fish, lol I feel so computer illeterate, I just happened across the 09, and that way didnt have to change the dates. Ill see what I can do. Does a copy need to make its way to KY?


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2010)

My 2008 still works on my daughter's computer.

I am likely to get desperate and get another job at a Stihl dealership, 
so I should get my mitts on a 2010.


----------



## little possum (Jan 8, 2010)

Mine has the holy MS 362 on it. 

Working on sending a few out. Maybe they can help somebody else out


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2010)

I emptied out my p.m. box, I will go buy some more c.d.s if I need to.

If anyone wants a copy, hop on this thread.

It is not a very good thread, not sticky and all..................


----------



## vw_motorsports (Jan 8, 2010)

Can I get a copy


----------



## vegaome (Jan 8, 2010)

Howdy,

Ill take a copy.

v/r

Mike


----------



## little possum (Jan 8, 2010)

Alright I have 2 copies left, and ones headed to Canada. It was previously spoken for. 

Fish, since you started this chain letter, would you like the other copy?


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2010)

No, I think I can get my hands on this year's copy,thanks though.

Did you get vegaome and kupreanof and vw? if not I will get them a 2007 copy out.

Let me know guys.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 8, 2010)

Yo Fish,I'm in for a copy........shoot you an addy or what?


----------



## little possum (Jan 8, 2010)

I can get Kupreanof
One is going to another member. 

Will try to get VW and vegaome, ASAP. Just depends on which version they want, I guess. 

I am having trouble with mine, installed it today, but it was in German, so I uninstalled it then reinstalled and now it will not work.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2010)

I will pick up some more cds in the morning, but you guys that get one, you have to send out 2, to keep this thing going.

Would be nice if this was a sticky, eh?

Shoot me your address slabber


----------



## mheim1 (Jan 8, 2010)

little possum said:


> I can get Kupreanof
> One is going to another member.
> 
> Will try to get VW and vegaome, ASAP. Just depends on which version they want, I guess.
> ...



I have the 2007 but wouldn't mind having a newer version (German is fine as well )


----------



## Net-Knight1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I take the german version too...


----------



## vw_motorsports (Jan 8, 2010)

little possum said:


> I can get Kupreanof
> One is going to another member.
> 
> Will try to get VW and vegaome, ASAP. Just depends on which version they want, I guess.
> ...




pm sent


----------



## kam (Jan 8, 2010)

*2009*

I have 2 07's available to the first 2 people to pm me.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 9, 2010)

Add me to the list, please. Would like the DVD if possible. 
I have a DVD burner and know how to use it. Might also be able to hack the date problem on the CD if I end up with that instead. Will keep the chain going as well.
VA


----------



## BiggieDubbs (Jan 9, 2010)

I would like a copy as well please. I can keep this going as well.

BD


----------



## little possum (Jan 9, 2010)

mheim1 said:


> I have the 2007 but wouldn't mind having a newer version (German is fine as well )



Pretty sure Chris is gonna hook you up after his copy arrives


----------



## KMB (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump.

Fish is hooking me up. When I get my copy, I'll be looking to pass along 2 copies. Who's next?

Kevin


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2010)

The last few I got mailed out late, my daughter's computer was giving me fits
on the cd copies, but I have it worked out, so you guys waiting should get yours tomorrow.
Just remember, set the clock back to Jan 2007 when loading and every time you open it.


----------



## nanuk (Jan 20, 2010)

*I'll take a copy*

and thanks fish for your generosity!

and thank you Kevin!

I am humbled!


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, this is a good thread......


Maybe someone can make this selfless thread a "sticky".
And everyone will get a copy........


----------



## KMB (Jan 21, 2010)

nanuk said:


> and thanks fish for your generosity!
> 
> and thank you Kevin!
> 
> I am humbled!



Alright. I've got you marked for when I get my copy.

Bonus is I'll be sending a copy to a fellow Canadian.  I'm down here in 'Ar-kansas'...but I belong across the line. 

Kevin


----------



## davec (Jan 21, 2010)

Kevin, if you can hook me up I'd appreciate it. Hard to find the 362 out there yet, so if this has it, that would be great. If you are still game, PM me for address, etc.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## KMB (Jan 22, 2010)

davec said:


> Kevin, if you can hook me up I'd appreciate it. Hard to find the 362 out there yet, so if this has it, that would be great. If you are still game, PM me for address, etc.
> 
> Thanks!
> Dave



No problem. When I get my copy, I'll PM you for the mailing info.

Okay, got my 2 covered.

Kevin


----------



## vegaome (Jan 26, 2010)

Howdy Folks,

I just made a few copies of the one Fish sent me. The first two to PM me will have one in the mail. Thanks Fish.

v/r

Mike


----------



## volks-man (Jan 30, 2010)

this is the coolest chain letter ever! 

looking for a copy for meself.
anyone?


----------



## Steve K (Feb 3, 2010)

Can someone hook me up with a CD?


----------



## vw_motorsports (Feb 3, 2010)

kam said:


> I have 2 07's available to the first 2 people to pm me.



I received the MediaCat...thanks

Only problem I have is it won't load the catalog...it states the catalog has expired 11/07 and to insert an updated disk. I threw in the 09 price list but that didn't help with the catalog. 

What am I doing wrong????


----------



## kr5258 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd be happy to participate in spreading the good news!
Tired of begging piecemeal anyway.
Thanks!


----------



## little possum (Feb 3, 2010)

vw_motorsports said:


> What am I doing wrong????



Set your computer date back to 07. That should straighten things out. It just messed up all of our security and antivirus things though.


----------



## lwn9186 (Feb 3, 2010)

I will take one if anyone has one to send..... Would also like a price list.


----------



## little possum (Feb 3, 2010)

To my knowledge the price list was not working. But maybe somebody knows a little more than I do


----------



## vw_motorsports (Feb 3, 2010)

I was able to get the separate CD price list to work.,,I'm going to change the datge on my computer I hope it works without screwing up my wife's notebook


----------



## vegaome (Feb 10, 2010)

Howdy Folks,

I made a few medicat copies and also went through the CD and extracted all the manuals and IPLs and labeled them by saw and made copies of that. It took a while to do but I have a friend who isn't real good with computers and he needed some manuals. 

I had my wife mail volks-man a CD but I'm not sure if she mailed you the medicat one or the one with the manuals extracted. Just PM me and I can send again.

Then I mailed out two mediacats today to Steve k and kr5258. Sorry fella's it took so long but I haven't had power for about four days and had to take care of something around here. I have power now.


Does anyone know if the shop manual for the 020T and the 200T are the same?

Does anyone have a shop manual for the 028?

Is anyone interested in expanding or adding other shop manuals and IPLs to the CD I extracted and labeled? Just let me know and I send it. 

I see a few older saws around here from time to time on the bench and dont have manuals for them.

Thanks again Fish.

v/r

Mike


----------



## Steve K (Feb 12, 2010)

I have two Mediacat copies to send out to the first two people that PM me their addresses.


Thanks Fish

Thanks Mike


----------



## lwn9186 (Feb 12, 2010)

PM sent!


----------



## Steve K (Feb 12, 2010)

lwn9186, in the mail tomorrow.

Anyone else?


----------



## bertb (Feb 12, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 12, 2010)

I want !! I want !!


----------



## Steve K (Feb 12, 2010)

bertb, in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Nardoo (Feb 13, 2010)

I would like a copy as well please. Seeing it has to be posted to Australia I am prepared to reimberse the sender his shipping. Thanks in anticipation.

Allan


----------



## bertb (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks steve k, and fish too


----------



## Phramer Phil (Feb 13, 2010)

Shoot, I'll send out at least 3. Sign me up please!


----------



## quicksilver-ms (Feb 13, 2010)

I also would like a copy please. thanx, Fitz


----------



## kr5258 (Feb 15, 2010)

Have 3 copies burned and ready to go. PM addresses to me!


----------



## kr5258 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sent out 4 copies today. Let me know if you guys have problems with them.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2010)

Phramer Phil said:


> Shoot, I'll send out at least 3. Sign me up please!



Phil, is that a "Cross" or a missile?


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 17, 2010)

Any body sends me a copy i will send them a copy of..
" sometimes a great notion".. movie.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067774/


----------



## little possum (Feb 17, 2010)

How do you make copies?


----------



## Phramer Phil (Feb 18, 2010)

Fish said:


> Phil, is that a "Cross" or a missile?



It's Macgyver with a missile.


----------



## kr5258 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Keepin' it alive...*

OK, I've enlightened 5 members so far with the 2007 CD: quicksilver-ms, lwn9186, Phramer Phil, Nardoo, and Nitroman.

Anybody out there have a more recent version?
How about the price list CD?
Have a DVD burner and am tech savy....


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2010)

kr5258 said:


> OK, I've enlightened 5 members so far with the 2007 CD: quicksilver-ms, lwn9186, Phramer Phil, Nardoo, and Nitroman.
> 
> Anybody out there have a more recent version?
> How about the price list CD?
> Have a DVD burner and am tech savy....



Tech saavy eh? Can you burn a copy of Debbie does Dallas??? Dishes?? II??

I tried the 2009 dvd version, but it must have some safeguards, if you are serious, I will see if I can dig out that copy again.


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 18, 2010)

Fish said:


> Tech saavy eh? Can you burn a copy of Debbie does Dallas??? Dishes?? II??
> 
> I tried the 2009 dvd version, but it must have some safeguards, if you are serious, I will see if I can dig out that copy again.



Fish,,I can copy it


----------



## little possum (Feb 18, 2010)

kr5258 said:


> Anybody out there have a more recent version?
> How about the price list CD?
> Have a DVD burner and am tech savy....



I have the latest edition I think. Straight from the Stihl shop.
It works fine with the date set as today, Feb 18th, 2010. I do not have a newer price list

Any instructions on how to make copies? 
I sent out 3 copies of it already, one to Canada and one to Alaska. 

I may just send you my copy if you will return it later on. Id just like to help everybody out


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2010)

yes, my latest foray with the Stihl guys, they don't trust me, they won't even let me get close to that "V-2" rocket thingey........

They are afraid I might part them out on e-bay too.....


----------



## kr5258 (Feb 18, 2010)

Fish said:


> Tech saavy eh? Can you burn a copy of Debbie does Dallas??? Dishes?? II??
> 
> I tried the 2009 dvd version, but it must have some safeguards, if you are serious, I will see if I can dig out that copy again.



I don't think my old BetaMax player still works!!!

I PM'd little possum for the latest version. If he doesn't come thru I'll go with your 09 version. I'll keep you posted....


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 18, 2010)

little possum said:


> I have the latest edition I think. Straight from the Stihl shop.
> It works fine with the date set as today, Feb 18th, 2010. I do not have a newer price list
> 
> Any instructions on how to make copies?
> ...



As i posted earlier,,i can probly copy anything.havent found anything yet i couldnt..
dont ask,dont tell.
instructions in the process do not apply to all copy righted formats so it's not easy to give a step by step instructions on how to do it..
PM me for more info.


----------



## Steve K (Feb 18, 2010)

If someone gets a newer working copy that works let me know ('09~'10).


----------



## little possum (Feb 18, 2010)

Sending out my copy to KR, hopefully we can get this thing circulating.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 18, 2010)

kr5258 said:


> Have 3 copies burned and ready to go. PM addresses to me!



Ill take one, I can pass a few on after as well.


----------



## bertb (Feb 20, 2010)

hey all, i got my copy in today's mail, went out and got the blanks, and will get my kid to show me how make copy's tomorrow. first 3 people who pm their address will get them sent out monday. thanks again steve. bert


----------



## Phramer Phil (Feb 22, 2010)

Got mine installed, kudos to kr5258!

First 5 to PM me their contact info will get copies.


----------



## davec (Feb 22, 2010)

Not sure who still has it - I PM'd KR and Phil...


----------



## volks-man (Feb 25, 2010)

i have two fresh 2007 discs needing homes.

the first two PMs get 'em.


----------



## Steve K (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone getting that "This version will expire in XX days" thing? I always set the clock back to '07. Is my setup going to expire now?


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2010)

Just set it back to early 2007, it will stay there fine.
Just remember to set it back.


----------



## kr5258 (Mar 1, 2010)

*'lil possum's package arrives...*

Got the DVD today. Ended up being the 2/09 version. Sucessfully burned 5 copies so far. Have copies ready to go for: davec and volks-man. Need addresses for matt9923 and roncoinc, if you still want it.

Still looking for a more recent version than 2/09. Anybody?

Possum - original going back to you tomorrow. I'll throw a copy in too. Thanks!


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 1, 2010)

I could use a copy if anyone has an extra......


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 1, 2010)

kr5258 said:


> Got the DVD today. Ended up being the 2/09 version. Sucessfully burned 5 copies so far. Have copies ready to go for: davec and volks-man. Need addresses for matt9923 and roncoinc, if you still want it.
> 
> Still looking for a more recent version than 2/09. Anybody?
> 
> Possum - original going back to you tomorrow. I'll throw a copy in too. Thanks!



pm sent thanks


----------



## little possum (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry, I though it was up to date. But it works with my date sat at 2010. Ill keep a eye out for the newest edition


----------



## Honkie (Mar 1, 2010)

I would like a copy. I would burn it and pass it on.....


----------



## roncoinc (Mar 1, 2010)

When i get a copy i will try to re-rip it so the date dont matter..
with the " software engineers " on here you would think THEY would help on that matter..
any software engineers on here ?? eh ?? thot there was ??


----------



## little possum (Mar 1, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> When i get a copy i will try to re-rip it so the date dont matter..
> with the " software engineers " on here you would think THEY would help on that matter..
> any software engineers on here ?? eh ?? thot there was ??


I had a program but it dissapeared when the computer crashed


----------



## kr5258 (Mar 1, 2010)

*2/09 installed BUT...*

Ok, Just installed this 2/09 version.
It expires 4/1/2010 so remember to adjust your system clocks accordingly. Maybe roncoinc can workaround the date issue.
The other fly in the ointment: no 362 service manual, IPL only.


----------



## kr5258 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sending copies today out to: davec, matt9923, roncoinc, volks-man, steve k, lwn9186, and little possum.

*REMEMBER* this version *expires 4/1/10* so don't run it on or after this date unless you change your clock back!


----------



## Nardoo (Mar 4, 2010)

kr5258,
Thanks to your kindness, I received the 2007 version today. Had no worries installing. Set computer at Jan '07 and did a minimal install (need to keep disc in) saving the selected files to a folder in my doc's.
When you return the computer to current date the files saved are readable. I printed off the ones I want and have the CD for next time I find a chainsaw.

Pity there are no workshop manuals for my 066 or 084. Are these available on other editions?

kr5258, you are a good bloke!

Anyone needing a 2007 Mediacat disk please pm me. Australian members please take heed!


----------



## kr5258 (Mar 9, 2010)

Did everyone get what I sent? Anybody else besides davec having problems?


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 9, 2010)

sorry, I meant to pm you that I got it but forgot. My dvd drive craped out so I have to get a new one. Ill let you know 

Thanks :yourock:


----------



## davec (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep, I got it - and thanks!

As we discussed in PM's I'm having trouble installing it. My older DVD ROM drive doesn't seem to consistently recognize the disc and it is behaving screwy. Thinking it's time for a new computer anyways as this one is close to 5-6 yrs old (but I built it top of the line back then, so it's held up well). Since it's on a DVD I'll need to get a DVD burner drive before I can pass copies along. Another reason for a new PC...

-Dave


----------



## Steve K (Mar 10, 2010)

kr5258 said:


> Did everyone get what I sent? Anybody else besides davec having problems?



I got it and thanks! It installed OK but wiped out the '07 version I had on the computer of course. I noticed that the IPL's are not .pdf's in the '09 version, cant remember if the were .pdf's in the '07 version. So I can't just save a IPL to .pdf now.


----------



## volks-man (Mar 10, 2010)

kr5258 said:


> Did everyone get what I sent? Anybody else besides davec having problems?



mine installed over the 07 version. it seems to work just fine.
the only problem i saw was while installing it said something about an upgrade and asked do you want to install it? i said yes and i got a dialog box moments later that said it couldn't update the disk. i let it go and it runs fine.


i have one 09 copy left.
1st PM gets it.


----------



## davec (Mar 10, 2010)

volks-man said:


> mine installed over the 07 version. it seems to work just fine.
> the only problem i saw was while installing it said something about an upgrade and asked do you want to install it? i said yes and i got a dialog box moments later that said it couldn't update the disk. i let it go and it runs fine.
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that same error the first time i ran it, when it appeared to work...until it wouldn't work anymore later on. Really weird.


----------



## Honkie (Mar 10, 2010)

Nardoo said:


> kr5258,
> Thanks to your kindness, I received the 2007 version today. Had no worries installing. Set computer at Jan '07 and did a minimal install (need to keep disc in) saving the selected files to a folder in my doc's.
> When you return the computer to current date the files saved are readable. I printed off the ones I want and have the CD for next time I find a chainsaw.
> 
> ...




I might have a hard copy at the shop for the 084. I will check this Saturday, if I do its yours!

Kris


----------



## Nardoo (Mar 24, 2010)

My Mediacat '07 version worked for a few times fine. Had to set the clock for Jan '07 but that is OK. Now when I tryto install it tells me it is out of date - even though the clock on my computer is set back in '07.
What have I done wrong? Anyone else experiencing this?

Nardoo


----------



## roncoinc (Mar 24, 2010)

Nardoo said:


> My Mediacat '07 version worked for a few times fine. Had to set the clock for Jan '07 but that is OK. Now when I tryto install it tells me it is out of date - even though the clock on my computer is set back in '07.
> What have I done wrong? Anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> Nardoo



Uninstall everything having to do with the program you can then use a registry cleaner..may have to run it in "safe" mode to get the registry entry the program leaves with the date stuff. then not %100 guranteed to work..
.
I still havent had time to find a workaround..
need to find another registry tracker to see what it does then hack..what i have tried so far dont work


----------



## biggenius29 (Mar 24, 2010)

Is there any chance I could get a copy of this? 

How hard is it to install? I know absolutly nothing about computers, I check CL, email and this site, that is it.

Thanks


----------



## volks-man (Mar 24, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> Uninstall everything having to do with the program you can then use a registry cleaner..may have to run it in "safe" mode to get the registry entry the program leaves with the date stuff. then not %100 guranteed to work..
> .
> I still havent had time to find a workaround..
> need to find another registry tracker to see what it does then hack..what i have tried so far dont work



hurry up with that work-around!

my 07 ran fine, every time. i installed 09 over it and now it tells me i have xx days left before i need a new dvd or new key. it says that no matter what date i set the calendar.
*not good.*
i have been using mediacat like crazy lately. i can't let it go now!!!!

today it tells me i have 8 days.


----------



## volks-man (Mar 24, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> Uninstall everything having to do with the program you can then use a registry cleaner..may have to run it in "safe" mode to get the registry entry the program leaves with the date stuff. then not %100 guranteed to work..
> .
> I still havent had time to find a workaround..
> need to find another registry tracker to see what it does then hack..what i have tried so far dont work



hey ronco,
i have a registry editor. if you knew what to look for for me to delete and get 07 to run again that'd be great.
unfortunately i don't use a registry editor... ever. when i search it for 'stihl' or 'mediacat' i get numerous 'hkey' hits.

any idears which one would contain the date code that keeps us from succesfully re-installing?


----------



## kr5258 (Mar 25, 2010)

Try uninstalling the program with *Revo Uninstaller*. This is a good free utility program that I use to cleanup remnants of programs that are left in the registry. Has other handy uses as well.
THEN try to reinstall the '07 version.


----------



## Brmorgan (Mar 28, 2010)

I managed to find an '09 copy through... other channels. It's been giving me the xx days remaining warning. Looks like I'm screwed for now eh?


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> I managed to find an '09 copy through... other channels. It's been giving me the xx days remaining warning. Looks like I'm screwed for now eh?



Just move the date back a year before when you open it.


----------



## volks-man (Mar 28, 2010)

Fish said:


> Just move the date back a year before when you open it.



moving the date does not work.

09 is smarter.


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2010)

volks-man said:


> moving the date does not work.
> 
> 09 is smarter.



but can she cook?

sorry......

I have just been enjoying my 07, she may be ugly, but she gets it done.


----------



## volks-man (Mar 28, 2010)

Fish said:


> but can she cook?
> 
> sorry......
> 
> I have just been enjoying my 07, she may be ugly, but she gets it done.



welp, if i can figure out how to remove the date item 09 placed in my registry i will be re-installing the ugly chick.


----------



## lwn9186 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have an older laptop with XP Pro and can change the date. New one with Vista its a no go.


----------



## Lunchbox (Mar 28, 2010)

volks-man said:


> welp, if i can figure out how to remove the date item 09 placed in my registry i will be re-installing the ugly chick.



I know Ronco was working on this but he went to "camp" for a few days 

LB..


----------



## little possum (Apr 1, 2010)

My mediacat is still running just fine and it says 0 days left. supposed to have to buy the new interenet key, but mines not hooked too it anyways.

So who knows how long this thing will run. Ill leave the date alone, and guess Ill find out


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 1, 2010)

I solved the problem. My boys got me a complete older model computer and set it up in my workshop. I set the the clock to 2005 and Media Cat works fine.
Now when I am trying to figure out which 026 part I need I simply look at the screen right there on my work bench. Man I feel like I am part of the future! 

Thanks kr5258!


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 2, 2010)

little possum said:


> My mediacat is still running just fine and it says 0 days left. supposed to have to buy the new interenet key, but mines not hooked too it anyways.
> 
> So who knows how long this thing will run. Ill leave the date alone, and guess Ill find out



+1

Mine was supposed to expire as of today as well and still appears to be working fine. It'll be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.



Nardoo said:


> I solved the problem. My boys got me a complete older model computer and set it up in my workshop. I set the the clock to 2005 and Media Cat works fine.
> Now when I am trying to figure out which 026 part I need I simply look at the screen right there on my work bench. Man I feel like I am part of the future!
> 
> Thanks kr5258!



Sure is nice, isn't it? Putting a computer in my workshop was the best thing I ever did. It's also nice because I can listen to music or internet radio, or watch movies while I work. It's also easy to jot down notes like part numbers, compression readings, bore measurements etc. while you work, or to keep a file with such things on hand for each saw you own, which is something I'm starting to do.


----------



## angelo c (Apr 2, 2010)

Mine worked fine for a while. now I tried to find Manual for 200t and it says "catalog expired" date was and is 2007 on calender. oh well. 07 version


----------



## volks-man (Apr 2, 2010)

kr5258 said:


> Try uninstalling the program with *Revo Uninstaller*. This is a good free utility program that I use to cleanup remnants of programs that are left in the registry. Has other handy uses as well.
> THEN try to reinstall the '07 version.



i have tried revo. it removes 548 registry items. i try to reinstall 07 and somehow it still knows the date is wrong. tried it twice with emptying the recycle bin and restarting too.

no matter what date i enter before setup i see that 07 expires 11-07 and is no longer valid.

whatever mediacat 09 has embedded in my system is very hard to remove.


----------



## lwn9186 (Apr 2, 2010)

Try system restore to a date before you installed the Mediacat!


----------



## little possum (Apr 2, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> +1
> 
> Mine was supposed to expire as of today as well and still appears to be working fine. It'll be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.



uh oh, it has expired. Im going hunting for the new version. But I do have it set up on a old computer that is headed to the shop so I am ok without it on this PC for now


----------



## volks-man (Apr 2, 2010)

volks-man said:


> i have tried revo. it removes 548 registry items. i try to reinstall 07 and somehow it still knows the date is wrong. tried it twice with emptying the recycle bin and restarting too.
> 
> no matter what date i enter before setup i see that 07 expires 11-07 and is no longer valid.
> 
> whatever mediacat 09 has embedded in my system is very hard to remove.





lwn9186 said:


> Try system restore to a date before you installed the Mediacat!



i did what he said:

now my 07 mediacat is running just fine again.

a word to others..................
*leave 2009 alone *until someone effectively cracks it. no tricks with the calendar date will fix it. nada. zero. none. 2009 will make it impossible to re-install 07. even a forced unistall and a registry cleaning will not remove the embedded date checker that 09 installs in your machine.

do like the fish says and stay with the ugly chick!


----------



## little possum (Apr 2, 2010)

So if a newer one surfaced would it just be a waste of time? 
Everybody just wants to stick with the trusty ol 07


----------



## kr5258 (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got the '07 version running on an old machine in the shop also.
But it was nice to have the big screen and fast machine running the '09 version. I've tried all kind of stuff to make the '09 work again but no go.
I think the issue is buried in the *chilkat* software.
Ronco, did you have any luck figuring this out?


----------



## little possum (Apr 17, 2010)

Are there any instructions on how to reproduce these? I have a burner. But dont know about programs to use.

Oh yea. I just got a update


----------



## roncoinc (Apr 17, 2010)

kr5258 said:


> I've got the '07 version running on an old machine in the shop also.
> But it was nice to have the big screen and fast machine running the '09 version. I've tried all kind of stuff to make the '09 work again but no go.
> I think the issue is buried in the *chilkat* software.
> Ronco, did you have any luck figuring this out?



By the time i tried to install it,,it wouldnt install,probly because past expiration date..
I even got my hands on a real time registry monitor/recorder to do this with..
the info IS in the registry but benign enough a cleaner wont do it..
somebody may want to try this..

http://www.lcibrossolutions.com/spyme_tools.htm

also google up "trial reset" .. your anti virus will detect it as spyware or a virus but thats because it will change the registry entry on time limited software..


----------



## roncoinc (Apr 17, 2010)

little possum said:


> Are there any instructions on how to reproduce these? I have a burner. But dont know about programs to use.
> 
> Oh yea. I just got a update



when you put the cd in a menu should ask what you want to do ?
copy cd.


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2010)

I have found that an ugly chick is still better than "no" chick...............

Especially at 1 a.m...............................


----------



## roncoinc (Apr 17, 2010)

Fish said:


> I have found that an ugly chick is still better than "no" chick...............
> 
> Especially at 1 a.m...............................



And i cant BEGIN to imagine what THEY are thinking when the light of day reveals THIER circumstances !!


----------



## little possum (Apr 18, 2010)

Fish is right.

But I was just offering.


----------



## atpchas (Apr 20, 2010)

I have some boxes of old saw parts to sort through and it's been mentioned on another thread that mediacat will help figure out what parts go with which saw.

I'd be happy to continue the chain if I become a link in it.

Charlie


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 21, 2010)

So is it still possible to get a copy of this? Whatever version works would be awsome.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, it is nice. Just do an item search, and it will tell you every model it fits, as well as provide a link going to each blowup/illustration.


----------



## kaukazz (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi guys, greetings from UK
my stihl mediacat 2009 was working only for four days, tried everything, reinstal vista etc, and nothing has change, somehow it remember dates.

I wonder if 2007 version would work with vista backed to 2007 date? 

I would be grateful if anyone could share 2007 version, send it via email or upload it.
[email protected] 
thanks


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2010)

So has anyone taken care of these last few guys? 

I can go buy some more cds if I have to...........


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried to PM you but your box is full. I would like a copy.


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok.........

I will clear out some messages, and get some more cds............

We will start it again.......


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2010)

I will do only 5 more of the 07 version, after this, this damn thread can die.

The deal is, if you get a cd, you must make and send out 2 copies.

I was hoping it would keep going, but I was wrong, eh????


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2010)

altruism and chainsaws don't mix, i guess, just trying to help the gang here.


----------



## roncoinc (Apr 23, 2010)

Fish said:


> altruism and chainsaws don't mix, i guess, just trying to help the gang here.



Send me one and i'll burn off a bunch.


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> Send me one and i'll burn off a bunch.



Yeah, thanks.
send me your address.


----------



## roncoinc (Apr 23, 2010)

Fish said:


> Yeah, thanks.
> send me your address.



PM sent..


----------



## little possum (Apr 24, 2010)

I sent out a couple copies. 
I was really glad to recieve the 07 version. 

Thanks for starting this Fish


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 24, 2010)

I have some '07 copies for anyone who wants them, to give fish a break. PM me your address.

Nardoo


----------



## volks-man (Apr 24, 2010)

Fish said:


> I will do only 5 more of the 07 version, after this, this damn thread can die.
> 
> The deal is, if you get a cd, you must make and send out 2 copies.
> 
> I was hoping it would keep going, but I was wrong, eh????



hey fish,
thanks for all you have done with this thread.
there are some people you just can't help, i suppose.

please understand that sometimes people can't follow simple instructions. i posted that i had copies ready to go and to simply *PM me*. several people posted right under my post that they needed copies..... o.k.........
*i got no PM*. eventually i sent my final copy to a guy i traded parts with. _ i had to ask him _if he wanted it.

while i understand your frustration that nobody is helping, i have no sympathy for people too lazy to send a damned PM so we don't have to go over the thread and ask every one of them if someone sent them a copy already.



to those interested in trying your luck with the dreaded 09 version, i have two copies ready to go. * PM me *if you wanna try it out. 
if you are not very computer savvy then 09 is not for you.


----------



## kr5258 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Is there an earlier version out there than '07?*

What's the earliest version of mediacat out there? I'd like to get a copy of one that has the 0XX series shop manuals in it, if there is such an animal.

I've dug out my '07 copy again and will burn a few. I'll have to go buy more mailers before I send any out though. I'll post when I have some ready to go out the door.

Haven't had any time to try to "fix" the '09 version. That will have to wait for a rainy day. Hey Ronco, did you have any luck with the registry tracker software?


----------



## kaukazz (Apr 25, 2010)

hi guys
does anyone from europe have 07 version to share


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 26, 2010)

OK, Medai Cats on their way to:
-kaukaz
-Hddnis
-ironman_gq
Might take a week or so from Australia. Don't forget to set you computer's clock back to Jan, '07.

Thanks
Allan


----------



## Fish (Apr 26, 2010)

Well guys, I have been trying to burn some copies, but my original seems to
be screwed up. I have it on a couple of my computers, so I don't need another copy, but can someone hookup the few guys I promised to send 
a copy to?
I will delete some p.m.s, and tell them I can't get them a copy, I will tell them to p.m. the guys here on the thread.

Thanks.

I think it was that damn flywheel that killed it.....


----------



## mheim1 (Apr 26, 2010)

volks-man said:


> to those interested in trying your luck with the dreaded 09 version, i have two copies ready to go. * PM me *if you wanna try it out.
> if you are not very computer savvy then 09 is not for you.



I'll pick up the rear of the chain on the 2009.
Haven't followed this thread in a while but it seems like there are several loose ends and it always comes back to fish.
Not cool.
Let's get it together again, shall we.


----------



## kr5258 (Apr 30, 2010)

*'07 mediacat*

Picked up more mailers. PM me if you want an '07 copy.


----------



## Nardoo (May 19, 2010)

Ok, I sent out CD's to Ironman-gq, kaukazz and Hddnis some weeks ago. Mr kaukazz received his but I have not heard from Ironman-gq or Hddnis.
Have you guys not received then or forgotten your manners?
Nardoo

gee_dubya75 - I posted yours today. Hope you enjoy it.

Nardoo


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2010)

Wouldn't this make a "NICE" sticky??????????


----------



## Rookie1 (May 22, 2010)

Im startung to think youll never get a sticky thread. Maybe other things sticky though.


----------



## little possum (May 22, 2010)

Fish said:


> Wouldn't this make a "NICE" sticky??????????


Sure would.

Why isnt it?

I dont think I could stand working on a saw and not having the IPL available. So much easier to call the dealer and tell them what parts you need.

It was a sticky a while back wasnt it Fish?


----------



## JimEhasz (May 23, 2010)

*Mediacat Equivelant*

Does anybody know if John Deere has Mediacat, Service Manual or IPL equivelants? If so, I need any or all of the above for a John Deere CS81. 
Thanks


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2010)

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


Should find it here:


----------



## JimEhasz (May 24, 2010)

*John Deere Website*

Thanks for the info. Fish. Very helpful!!!
J


----------



## gee_dubya75 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nardoo said:


> Ok, I sent out CD's to Ironman-gq, kaukazz and Hddnis some weeks ago. Mr kaukazz received his but I have not heard from Ironman-gq or Hddnis.
> Have you guys not received then or forgotten your manners?
> Nardoo
> 
> ...



I received my this past week but I've been traveling so I haven't had any time to use it yet. Thank you Nardoo.

If anyone one wants a copy, PM me and I'll do my part to keep this alive.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey guys!

Can get me in!


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Can get me in!



Yes, I found a good copy, I will send you one. I will clear out my p.m. box.

For those that accidently didn't set the clock back, I did so on my laptop
with XP, and I couldn't remove the program and reinstall and make it
work again.

So after I found a good copy, I did a system restore back before the date when I screwed it up, then reinstalled it, and it now works!!!!


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2010)

Fish said:


> Yes, I found a good copy, I will send you one. I will clear out my p.m. box.
> 
> For those that accidently didn't set the clock back, I did so on my laptop
> with XP, and I couldn't remove the program and reinstall and make it
> ...



Yes Teddy, you should have checked back here.

I tried to get this thing to sustain itself, which it has not happened yet.......


----------



## parrisw (Jul 14, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Can get me in!



If ya have no luck Teddy. I'll ship you a copy when I send ya the 090 parts, LOL


----------



## dancan (Jul 14, 2010)

I could use a copy if any body has one .


----------



## adkranger (Jul 14, 2010)

If someone hits me up with one I'll do my part to keep this going..........


----------



## ECRUPPRECHT (Jul 14, 2010)

*I need this......please*

i really need a copy ......no joke please i will hold up the agreement someone, anyone pm me


----------



## mheim1 (Jul 14, 2010)

mheim1 said:


> I'll pick up the rear of the chain on the 2009.
> Haven't followed this thread in a while but it seems like there are several loose ends and it always comes back to fish.
> Not cool.
> Let's get it together again, shall we.



Sorry, haven't checked here in a while.
As stated before, I'll do 3 more of the 2009 version.
PM me if you want 2009.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jul 14, 2010)

Fish said:


> Yes Teddy, you should have checked back here.
> 
> I tried to get this thing to sustain itself, which it has not happened yet.......



I know!


----------



## little possum (Jul 14, 2010)

Great thread Fish! Thank you so much for starting it up, sure is nice to call the dealer and tell them the part # you need.

I got one going out to KR and vega this week.


----------



## adkranger (Jul 14, 2010)

mheim1 said:


> Sorry, haven't checked here in a while.
> As stated before, I'll do 3 more of the 2009 version.
> PM me if you want 2009.



PM sent.

Upon receiving will do my part to carry this on.......


----------



## mheim1 (Jul 15, 2010)

OK, I got 5 requests that I'm going to burn tonight and mail tomorrow (if I find the time):
ECRUPPRECHT
TEDDY.SCOUT
SEFH3
PARRISW
ADKRANGER
PM me your adress if you haven't done so yet.


----------



## mheim1 (Jul 16, 2010)

mheim1 said:


> OK, I got 5 requests that I'm going to burn tonight and mail tomorrow (if I find the time):
> ECRUPPRECHT
> TEDDY.SCOUT
> SEFH3
> ...



Done.


----------



## parrisw (Jul 17, 2010)

mheim1 said:


> Done.



Awesome! Many thanks.


----------



## dancan (Jul 17, 2010)

OK , Who do I have to pm for a copy ?


----------



## atpchas (Jul 17, 2010)

dancan said:


> OK , Who do I have to pm for a copy ?



Check your mail.


----------



## csx7006 (Jul 17, 2010)

same here


----------



## XLogger (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess I'm next in line to keep the ball rolling... Do I need to PM or is this gonna do it?


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jul 19, 2010)

mheim1 said:


> Done.



I love you! LOL!!!!

I guess it's my turn!
I will copy them and do my deed!
Thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atpchas (Jul 19, 2010)

XLogger said:


> I guess I'm next in line to keep the ball rolling... Do I need to PM or is this gonna do it?



Check your mail.


----------



## litefoot (Jul 20, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> I love you! LOL!!!!
> 
> I guess it's my turn!
> I will copy them and do my deed!
> Thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



PM Sent.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jul 20, 2010)

*All aboard!*

#1 *"litefoot"*
#2 vacant
#3 vacant
#4 vacant
#5 vacant


----------



## litefoot (Jul 20, 2010)

Does this mean I get to drive? Woo hoo! I love trains.


----------



## XLogger (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you atpchas.


----------



## adkranger (Jul 31, 2010)

Many thanks mheim1!!


I will pick up the train on TeddyScout's caboose.


#1 vacant
#2 vacant
#3 vacant
#4 vacant
#5 vacant


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jul 31, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> *All aboard!*
> 
> #1 *"litefoot"*
> #2 vacant
> ...



BUMP!
I just got done working a horrible 7 day week on 2nd shift.
Have to go pick up the copies tomorrow or Sunday and have a tad more then 5 copies! LOL!

Litefoot seems to get a free bump to FIRST CLASS!!!! Looks like he is the only one!

I will keep bumping the thread here and there to keep it going!


----------



## XLogger (Jul 31, 2010)

I've got a couple extra discs ready to ship, any takers?

Also, anyone notice windows update problems when the date is backed up a to 2004?


----------



## kr5258 (Aug 2, 2010)

little possum said:


> I got one going out to KR and vega this week.



Arrived and installed today. Thanks!


----------



## little possum (Aug 2, 2010)

kr5258 said:


> Arrived and installed today. Thanks!



Not a problem, sorry it took so long...


----------



## belgian (Aug 12, 2010)

Kudo's to Fish for starting this thread, sorry I didn't notice this one earlier....
2K was very nice to sent me a 09 version but I got a expiry warning already, so looks like I will be in trouble soon. 

Looking for the 07 version (I pm'd a member already), so I'll be back if it doesn't work out.

great thread.


----------



## kr5258 (Aug 15, 2010)

belgian said:


> 2K was very nice to sent me a 09 version but I got a expiry warning already, so looks like I will be in trouble soon.



Has anybody found a good workaround for the expiration date issue?
I don't want to do a system restore to a pre-install date as it will cause me to lose updates to other programs.


----------



## Fish (Aug 15, 2010)

I think the "countdown" will stay the same as long as you set the date
well before, I set mine to the year before, so I don't have to worry about being too late in the year.

Getting your hands on an old 98 windows computer to keep in the garage solely for the mediacat is a great idea, as you can get one real cheap at
any garage sale.


----------



## kr5258 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Thread bump*

Sent out the '07 version to ECRUPPRECHT in mid August.

Wondering if there is a fresh '10 - '11 copy floating around yet.
Set up an old PC in the basement as a MediaCat only machine. Tiny screen and sloowww response sux though.


----------



## little possum (Sep 6, 2010)

kr5258 said:


> Sent out the '07 version to ECRUPPRECHT in mid August.
> 
> Wondering if there is a fresh '10 - '11 copy floating around yet.
> Set up an old PC in the basement as a MediaCat only machine. Tiny screen and sloowww response sux though.



Nothing yet...


----------



## ECRUPPRECHT (Sep 6, 2010)

kr5258 said:


> Sent out the '07 version to ECRUPPRECHT in mid August.
> 
> Wondering if there is a fresh '10 - '11 copy floating around yet.
> Set up an old PC in the basement as a MediaCat only machine. Tiny screen and sloowww response sux though.



i tried using the 07 version and setting the clock to feb 07 and it says it has expired and to load new version?? i treid loading it 3 times and the repair to no avail??? I just moved and dont have internet hooked up yet so i have not gotten on here much at all lately i need to get the internet up and running.


----------



## 1steve (Sep 6, 2010)

ok im game......no more beg for manuals/ipl who do i need to PM? thanks


----------



## yooper (Sep 6, 2010)

1steve said:


> ok im game......no more beg for manuals/ipl who do i need to PM? thanks



Pm Art Vandelay:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw (Sep 6, 2010)

ECRUPPRECHT said:


> i tried using the 07 version and setting the clock to feb 07 and it says it has expired and to load new version?? i treid loading it 3 times and the repair to no avail??? I just moved and dont have internet hooked up yet so i have not gotten on here much at all lately i need to get the internet up and running.



Did ya try setting the date back earlier.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 6, 2010)

yooper said:


> Pm Art Vandelay:hmm3grin2orange:



My inbox is all full boys, forward inquiries to Ljute.


----------



## kr5258 (Sep 7, 2010)

ECRUPPRECHT said:


> i tried using the 07 version and setting the clock to feb 07 and it says it has expired and to load new version?? i treid loading it 3 times and the repair to no avail??? I just moved and dont have internet hooked up yet so i have not gotten on here much at all lately i need to get the internet up and running.



You can't load the '07 version after you had the '09 version installed unless you do a system restore to a earlier date than the '09 install date. This software makes windows registry changes and "knows" when to crap out.

Restore, change the system date to 2/07, then install the '07 version.
OR
Keep running the '09 version but watch the date and keep ahead of it by a good margin. I'm running the '10 version with my system date set to 3/09, no problem.


----------



## Ljute (Sep 7, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> My inbox is all full boys, forward inquiries to Ljute.



Instigatlor!


----------



## jgeorg (Sep 10, 2010)

I could use an '09 copy preferably but won't say no to an '07!

Thankssssss!


----------



## kr5258 (Nov 1, 2010)

*bump!*

Tryin' to keep it alive!


----------



## Fish (Nov 1, 2010)

jgeorg said:


> I could use an '09 copy preferably but won't say no to an '07!
> 
> Thankssssss!



You need to go back and send a p.m. to the 2 guys that say they have extra
copies ready to go. The problem I have found with the newer dvd versions
is that I cannot copy them, I do not know if anyone has figured it out yet.


----------



## Firetruck4u (Nov 15, 2010)

*I Want One!!*

Hello, new subscriber here, and just found this thread.....I would like one if still available.....let me know what to do............looks a bit outdated, not sure if still available.

Gregg


----------



## Firetruck4u (Nov 24, 2010)

*2 Copies of 07 version ready to go!*



Firetruck4u said:


> Hello, new subscriber here, and just found this thread.....I would like one if still available.....let me know what to do............looks a bit outdated, not sure if still available.
> 
> Gregg



Hello all, I have received my 07 version and have copied it twice. Please PM and give me your name and address and I can mail a copy to you. First 2 goes first! Thanks again!

Gregg


----------



## Freehand (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad to see you hooking up Firetruck......Look out fellers,another Arkansas boy on the site makin' noise:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Firetruck4u (Nov 25, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Glad to see you hooking up Firetruck......Look out fellers,another Arkansas boy on the site makin' noise:hmm3grin2orange:



OHHH YEAH!! 

:chainsawguy:


----------



## Firetruck4u (Nov 25, 2010)

*One Copy Left*



Firetruck4u said:


> Hello all, I have received my 07 version and have copied it twice. Please PM and give me your name and address and I can mail a copy to you. First 2 goes first! Thanks again!
> 
> Gregg



Congrats to Litefoot, he is going to be getting one copy of the 07 version! One copy left, who's it going to be??
:biggrinbounce2:

P.S.
HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Firetruck4u (Nov 25, 2010)

*My two copies are gone*

Well I have done my part. Two people have got ahold of me to mail them copies of the 07 version of Mediacat. 

Congrats to:

Litefoot and ttyR2

I will be mailing them my copies on 11/26/2010. So once they have made copies hopefully they will let everyone know copies are available!! 
The system works so keep up the chain!!

Thanks to all!!


----------



## hydroturf (Nov 30, 2010)

Id like one, will gladly burn and send to a few more people!


----------



## Stihls_are_best (Nov 30, 2010)

hydroturf said:


> Id like one, will gladly burn and send to a few more people!





hydroturf said:


> doesnt really bother me that they sell online, im the mechanic, i get paid my cushy salary whether we sell or not, which we actually do pretty well at for only being open for 2 months. i think it outweighs the fact that stihl is a hell of a company to try and deal with. stihl dealers may as well pay a guy to sit on the phone with them all day trying to straighten stuff out. just my opinion. all my dealings with them have been bad. the rep was an #######, the guy above him was an #######, the phone line people are retarded #######s...ill take the loss in sales not to have to deal with #######s all day long. Plus personally i think husqvarna has a better saw. THATS MY OPINION. im sure ill catch alot of #### for saying that but i really dont care, ill rep husky till i die of old age or one of my stihls chain breaks fail and i cut my head off.



Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## hydroturf (Nov 30, 2010)

Everyone has there opinions  Im entitled to mine, as you are yours


----------



## Stihls_are_best (Nov 30, 2010)

hydroturf said:


> Everyone has there opinions  Im entitled to mine, as you are yours




Yes sir, but I try to have some manners, it's easy to talk BS and call
people names behind their backs.

IMO you think everyone else is the dumb one, Maybe as you get older..........




.


----------



## hydroturf (Nov 30, 2010)

Stihls_are_best said:


> Yes sir, but I try to have some manners, it's easy to talk BS and call
> people names behind their backs.
> 
> IMO you think everyone else is the dumb one, Maybe as you get older..........
> ...



Im not here to argue maturity with someone that thinks they are wise due to there age. Im here to talk saws and business. If you dont like the way i talk business, dont talk to me. Pretty simple.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 30, 2010)

hydroturf said:


> Im not here to argue maturity with someone that thinks they are wise due to there age. Im here to talk saws and business. If you dont like the way i talk business, dont talk to me. Pretty simple.



I have read his and your post in both threads,

Seems you started slinging BS first.

If you came here to show your smarts, you are doing a bang up job!





TT


----------



## hydroturf (Nov 30, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> I have read his and your post in both threads,
> 
> Seems you started slinging BS first.
> 
> ...



Seems Stihl guys side with Stihl guys =( its sad that someone can cling to a name so tightly they dont realize a better product when it comes out.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 30, 2010)

hydroturf said:


> Seems Stihl guys side with Stihl guys =( its sad that someone can cling to a name so tightly they dont realize a better product when it comes out.




:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Fish (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is a very poor pic of my mediacat cd/dvds after my wife and daughter
cleaned house, and they "straightened" up my computer/e-bay room as well.

I know the pic is poor, but sitting atop my cd's is a Stihl 041 flywheel, with the full ring of strong inner magnets.

So needless to say, I need to get a copy back of the mediacat 2007, if someone could hook me up...

I will make copies and send 2 back out!!!!

Let me know, thanks.


----------



## ttyR2 (Dec 20, 2010)

How'd the flywheel damage the disks? The magnets won't do anything to a CD. Did the disks get warped or something?


----------



## parrisw (Dec 20, 2010)

Fish said:


> Here is a very poor pic of my mediacat cd/dvds after my wife and daughter
> cleaned house, and they "straightened" up my computer/e-bay room as well.
> 
> I know the pic is poor, but sitting atop my cd's is a Stihl 041 flywheel, with the full ring of strong inner magnets.
> ...



I'd send ya a copy Fish, but I don't ship to the USA, its a Hassle!!!! ha ha ha ha ha ha ha:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Fish (Dec 20, 2010)

parrisw said:


> I'd send ya a copy Fish, but I don't ship to the USA, its a Hassle!!!! ha ha ha ha ha ha ha:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yes, all of those cd's I sent up there, it really chafed my shorts!!!!!!

2 little innocent threads, one little beer observation, and our continent is
on the verge of WAR!!!!!!!!!

You had to wait until Bush was gone, of course, to try such a blatant move!!!!


----------



## bigbird1 (Dec 20, 2010)

how can I get a copy, I'd be happy to make copys and send them out also , Is the time date thing a problem still? thanks


----------



## parrisw (Dec 20, 2010)

Fish said:


> Yes, all of those cd's I sent up there, it really chafed my shorts!!!!!!
> 
> 2 little innocent threads, one little beer observation, and our continent is
> on the verge of WAR!!!!!!!!!
> ...



ha ha. Now you just made a big mistake making this political as well. Bush Obama?? hmmm


----------



## Fish (Dec 21, 2010)

Naaaa,
Palin will be our next leader, she understands you northeren dudes.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 21, 2010)

Fish said:


> Naaaa,
> Palin will be our next leader, she understands you northeren dudes.



Well, someone has to understand us!


----------



## mheim1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Fish said:


> So needless to say, I need to get a copy back of the mediacat 2007, if someone could hook me up...



All set and coming your way as soon as I drag myself to the post-office.


----------



## Braintree (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello,If some one could send me a copy,I'll make my share of copy.Thank,Paul


----------



## kr5258 (Jan 1, 2011)

*first and last bump of the year*

I've sent out copies to at least 17 members. Bumping this thread for the last time. This hasn't taken off like Fish expected. If a '10 copy surfaces I might reconsider my abandonment.

P.S. Fish, did you get the help that you were looking for?


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, I am back in good copies again, thanks to everyone.

Yes, is a shame it won't perpetuate itself. My copying computer is down at the
moment, one of you guys next in line hook up Braintree?


----------



## MnSam (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd take a copy too, whoever is sending them right now.


----------



## bigbird1 (Jan 1, 2011)

am I still on the list? or is it dead?


----------



## kr5258 (Jan 1, 2011)

The last 3 guys that I have taken care of:
Braintree
dp0350
Firetruck4u

See if one of these guys can help you


----------



## 1steve (Jan 1, 2011)

After getting the run around the first time could someone please send me a copy. TIA


----------



## bigbird1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks a bunch K, I Can copy a few and send them out , just pm me and might I say it's really cool, too bad it doesn't have prices so I can see how bad the local dealer is taking me . lol Oh, and for the non computer people like me you have to have disc in drive when in use.


----------



## flimflam (Jan 6, 2011)

bigbird1 said:


> Thanks a bunch K, I Can copy a few and send them out , just pm me and might I say it's really cool, too bad it doesn't have prices so I can see how bad the local dealer is taking me . lol Oh, and for the non computer people like me you have to have disc in drive when in use.


 
it does display the prices but it wouldnt matter anyway cause cost and msrp varies from dist. to dist. and dealer to dealer.


----------



## Firetruck4u (Jan 6, 2011)

*Do you Need a copy??*



Braintree said:


> Hello,If some one could send me a copy,I'll make my share of copy.Thank,Paul


 
Braintree,
Did you ever get a copy?? I have sent copies to my 2 people but it looks like they haven't sent there copies, i can make you a copy and send it to you. Please PM and give me your address.


----------



## Firetruck4u (Jan 6, 2011)

*Address needed*



1steve said:


> After getting the run around the first time could someone please send me a copy. TIA


 
Please send me your address via PM. I will send you a copy as soon as I can make one. I have sent 2 copies already. You and Braintree will make 4 copies sent!!
Thanks


----------



## bigbird1 (Jan 6, 2011)

IF you need a copy send me a pm , 'I'll get one sent out .


----------



## Braintree (Jan 25, 2011)

kr5258 gave me a copy of 2007.I can't get it to run,It's missing something.I'll have to get a hold of him.He gave me 2009 to but I haven't try that yet.


----------



## BigMoneyGrip (Mar 8, 2011)

Is there any way I could get hooked up? 
Thanks,
Scott.


----------



## atvguns (Mar 8, 2011)

I would like a copy also anyone still sending them out also is the time issue still a problem


----------



## caleath (Mar 8, 2011)

atvguns said:


> I would like a copy also anyone still sending them out also is the time issue still a problem


 
I too would like a copy...let me know what I need to do.


----------



## ChillyDog (Mar 8, 2011)

If it is stihl available, I would appreciate a copy. 

Thank you


----------



## parrisw (Mar 8, 2011)

Braintree said:


> kr5258 gave me a copy of 2007.I can't get it to run,It's missing something.I'll have to get a hold of him.He gave me 2009 to but I haven't try that yet.


 
Did you set the date back on your computer?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2011)

Just stumbled upon this thread, someone hook me up???


----------



## parrisw (Mar 10, 2011)

for a limited time. I've setup a way for you guys to download it, if you know how to use a Torrent, and a .iso file. Pm me for details.


----------



## mungushume (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok lads
I've worked out a way to reset the protection on mediaCAT v3.27 (Stihl mediaCAT SCS 02-2009)
Currently if you try and run the software with todays date it will lock the software even if you set your date back to a period when it should have worked.

To apply the fix you need to edit the windows registry. CAUTION. If you don't know what you're doing this can be dangerous to the health of your computer!

Attached to this post there's a zip file that contains a .reg file with the following content

```
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\windows]
"Queue access"=dword:00000000
```

If you run this file i.e. merge it with the registry it will reset the lockout.
Let me know how you get a long
I may even build a loader.exe if there's enough interest
regards
mh

*** Update ***
The attached zip file now includes loader.exe. 
Copy this to the install directory (normally C:\Program Files\eVision\mediaCAT) and run it. 
Now when you load expired versions of MediaCat it automatically changes the system date, removes the expired protection then runs the program. When MediaCat exits the system time is reverted.
Hope this helps
mh
:msp_thumbsup:
View attachment 191485


----------



## young (Jul 21, 2011)

anyone still have it for download?


----------



## mungushume (Jul 21, 2011)

young said:


> anyone still have it for download?


 
the Stihl mediaCAT SCS 02-2009 version i worked out the protection for is available here on Deposit files or here on filesonic or fileserve
If there's interest i can maybe set up a .torrent download?
mh


----------



## aiwnios (Jul 21, 2011)

MediaCAT (STIHL parts catalog) > Soft > Free download

1	Deposit Files
2	Deposit Files
3	Deposit Files
4	Deposit Files
5	Deposit Files
6	Deposit Files
7	Deposit Files
8	Deposit Files
9	Deposit Files
10	Deposit Files
11	Deposit Files
12	Deposit Files
13	Deposit Files
14	Deposit Files
15	Deposit Files
16	Deposit Files
17	Deposit Files
18	Deposit Files
19	Deposit Files
20	Deposit Files
21	Deposit Files
22	Deposit Files
23	Deposit Files


----------



## bullittman281 (Jul 21, 2011)

hello,
The whole computer thing kinda escapes me. To make it work does it take all 23 files or??? The first link at the top doesnt seem to do much. I'm confused. please help.

Bullittman


----------



## aiwnios (Jul 21, 2011)

...found a better site with shorter wait times...

"STIHL parts catalog from the second decade of 2009. Revision 9900."

Download 2009-9900.part01.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part02.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part03.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part04.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part05.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part06.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part07.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part08.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part09.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part10.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part11.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part12.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part13.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part14.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part15.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part16.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part17.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part18.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part19.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part20.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part21.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part22.rar for free on Filesonic.com
Download 2009-9900.part23.rar for free on Filesonic.com

All files need to be (patiently) downloaded and unzipped with WinRAR. This makes an ISO file which can be burnt to a (DVD) disk.


----------



## young (Jul 22, 2011)

mungushume said:


> Ok lads
> I've worked out a way to reset the protection on mediaCAT v3.27 (Stihl mediaCAT SCS 02-2009)
> Currently if you try and run the software with todays date it will lock the software even if you set your date back to a period when it should have worked.
> 
> ...


 
works like a charm

if anyone wants the 2009 mediacat dvd let me know.


----------



## mungushume (Jul 22, 2011)

Things are looking up Lads!
Think I've managed to strip all non English languages from the installer
This reduces the size of the image from a whopping 4.2GB to 565MB :msp_thumbsup:

Gona do a bit more testing then upload it to fileserve
I'll keep you posted!
mh

*** EDIT ***
I created a new thread over here http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/176956.htm that links to the install
Got the download down to 456MB :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## parrisw (Jul 22, 2011)

parrisw said:


> for a limited time. I've setup a way for you guys to download it, if you know how to use a Torrent, and a .iso file. Pm me for details.


 
So I don't keep getting PM's about this, its no longer available.


----------



## mungushume (Jul 22, 2011)

I've created a new thread here http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/176956.htm

This is an English only install but is only 434.87 MB to download
This version won't expire till well after 2050
Enjoy

mh


----------



## Fish (Dec 12, 2011)

Well, here it is again...


----------



## kr5258 (Dec 17, 2011)

Skip a lot of reading ang see this post: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/95454-32.htm#post3063807


----------



## Philbert (Mar 13, 2012)

Any current copies floating around?

Locked, unlocked?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 13, 2012)

*See here*

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/176956.htm


----------



## Philbert (Mar 13, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> See here



Thanks Scooterbum. I was wondering if there were any more current versions available.

Philbert


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 13, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/176956.htm



All that did for me was download their download manager. There's a 2011 version available in another thread, though I hear the 2010 version is the best one to date. I have the 2011 version and it seems real klunky and top heavy to me. Better than nothing, but the "beg thread" is almost faster when ya need an IPL in a hurry!



Poge


----------



## BILLSMOWERS (Mar 17, 2012)

*media cat 2010 pdf*

i have media cat 2010 working but can not open any of the pdf files i get a message to say my security setting will not alow me to download this file? i can open any pdf out of media cat is there a way to extract them from the media cat?


----------



## gmax (Mar 17, 2012)

BILLSMOWERS said:


> i have media cat 2010 working but can not open any of the pdf files i get a message to say my security setting will not alow me to download this file? i can open any pdf out of media cat is there a way to extract them from the media cat?



Just change you security settings in Internet Explorer or whatever browser you are using.


----------



## BILLSMOWERS (Mar 17, 2012)

gmax said:


> Just change you security settings in Internet Explorer or whatever browser you are using.



got it sorted glitch on my system

thanks to all that helped me

bill


----------



## Philbert (Mar 17, 2012)

Download did not work for me. Might be a Mac issue.

Philbert


----------



## Fish (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's fire up this sucker again!!! 

Poge, p.m. me your address again. I'll send you the 2010 perpetual copy modified by "Young" like I promised!!

And the next 2 members that post!!

But the new deal is, you have to promise to send 3 copies to the next guys that post!!!


----------



## Philbert (Apr 2, 2012)

Fish said:


> I'll send you the 2010 perpetual copy modified by "Young" like I promised!! And the next 2 members that post!!!



PM Sent. Thanks Fish.

Philbert


----------



## Fish (Apr 2, 2012)

First one! I'll do 2 more, plus Poge!!!!

It is the "Holy Grail" for Stihl Nuts!!!!!!


----------



## Fish (Apr 2, 2012)

You all must realize the shipping is 2-3$, plus the cost of the dvd, so make sure you tightwads can come through with your committment


----------



## Fish (Apr 2, 2012)

Fish said:


> You all must realize the shipping is 2-3$, plus the cost of the dvd, so make sure you tightwads can come through with your committment



Yes, this should be able to keep going....


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 3, 2012)

Fish said:


> First one! I'll do 2 more, plus Poge!!!!
> 
> It is the "Holy Grail" for Stihl Nuts!!!!!!



Thanks, Fish. PM sent. 

Offer still stands for the 2011 version (perpetual) if you want to give that one a spin as a comparison. (Seems a little klunky to me.)

I'll also do the first 3 others that hop on with a PM to keep the spirit of the thread going.

Poge


----------



## kr5258 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hard to believe that this thread can never keep itself going. I've sent out well over 20 copies of the 2007, 2009, 2010 versions and it seems that only about 30% of the recipients actually follow through with their commitment.

Got to hand it to Fish for starting this thread and being so persistent trying to keep it alive.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 3, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Offer still stands for the 2011 version (perpetual) if you want to give that one a spin as a comparison.



I'd like to take a stab at that one as well.

PM sent.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2012)

No, first step. Make a post here to get in line...... Then the p.m.s


----------



## PJF1313 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Fish for making this "secret" stuff available for us lowly back-yard/shade tree wrench monkies!

Now I can tall my local dealer exactly what I need, and not just guess about the p/n's, and it "should" work.


----------



## z71mike (Apr 4, 2012)

Requesting a spot in line


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2012)

I will be glad to print out a few more, but you guys need to p.m. me your mail address.


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2012)

No worries, I have already drained your retirement accounts....

So anything you get out of this is pure "bonus"........


----------



## darkside's call (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd love to get in on this offer!!! have an 041 V adn my dad has either an 066 or an 084, can't remember which right now...


Who do I need to pm??


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2012)

Well for some reason now, I am having trouble making copies, my DVD suite says now that my dvds are not good enough, or something,
even though I made a bunch of copies to them last fall.......

I will go up and buy some better copying dvds tomorrow.

I am pretty much a computer moron, but I'll figure it out...


----------



## z71mike (Apr 6, 2012)

Fish said:


> Well for some reason now, I am having trouble making copies, my DVD suite says now that my dvds are not good enough, or something,
> even though I made a bunch of copies to them last fall.......
> 
> I will go up and buy some better copying dvds tomorrow.
> ...



You must be running 40:1 mix. Try 50. :msp_smile:


----------



## kr5258 (Apr 6, 2012)

Fish said:


> Well for some reason now, I am having trouble making copies, my DVD suite says now that my dvds are not good enough, or something,



I believe the stripped down version is a CD image, not DVD. Try a blank CD instead.


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2012)

kr5258 said:


> I believe the stripped down version is a CD image, not DVD. Try a blank CD instead.



That was the problem, thanks!!!


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2012)

OK, got a copy out to Poge,z71mike,philbert and pjf1313.

Now when these guys get theirs loaded, they are supposed to make 3 copies, then send them to the next guys in line.

You get in line by posting the request here.

I also turned up a 2005 copy, I wonder if it has any of the older mechanic's manuals......

I'll try to check it out and see.


----------



## kr5258 (Apr 6, 2012)

Fish said:


> I also turned up a 2005 copy, I wonder if it has any of the older mechanic's manuals......
> 
> I'll try to check it out and see.



opcorn:


----------



## z71mike (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome. Looking forward to it.


----------



## PJF1313 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ready to receive and ready to forward....


BTW - Do I need CD's , DVD's, or BlueRays for the obligation? 
Just to make sure I have good stock on hand.


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2012)

Just a pack of re-writable cds, a dead chicken, and an old virgin.....

Or was it an old chicken.........??????


----------



## Maplekid (Apr 6, 2012)

Sign me up for a copy.


----------



## z71mike (Apr 6, 2012)

Fish said:


> Just a pack of re-writable cds, a dead chicken, and an old virgin.....
> 
> Or was it an old chicken.........??????



Hahaha.......... and a gypsy santera.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 9, 2012)

*No Mac ! (Cheesy)*

Got copies from Fish and Pogo today - Thanks!

They do not seem to be in anyway compatible with a Macintosh computer. Just a forewarning for anyone else out there with high hopes and an enlightened computer! Sometimes I can still open up the data files on Windows CDs or DVDs even if I can't load the full '.exe files' or the 'auto-run' features, etc. PDF files usually open right up, etc. On these discs, I could only read the 'read-me' text files.

However, I will keep my commitment and send a copy to the next 3 A.S. members who post asking me for it, **** with one caveat **** I am assuming that I can still copy/duplicate all of the files on the disc received, even if my operating system cannot open them(?) Don't want to send out trash.

Philbert
(Cat-less in Minnesota)


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2012)

When I only had the time sensitive versions, I had an old laptop specifically dedicated for the mediacat, it had windows xp on it, I bought it off ebay for $50, I just kept it set at 2007, and just used it for looking up Stihl stuff.

Someone will likely come along with some suggestions for using it on a Mac., hopefully.


----------



## beelsr (Apr 9, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Got copies from Fish and Pogo today - Thanks!
> 
> They do not seem to be in anyway compatible with a Macintosh computer. Just a forewarning for anyone else out there with high hopes and an enlightened computer! Sometimes I can still open up the data files on Windows CDs or DVDs even if I can't load the full '.exe files' or the 'auto-run' features, etc. PDF files usually open right up, etc. On these discs, I could only read the 'read-me' text files.
> 
> ...



1. Yes, you can copy the disc just fine.

2. you can run windows on a Mac 9as long as it's an Intel, running OS X) via either
a. BootCamp (dual boot solution)
b. virtualization software. 3 main offerings here: vmware fusion and parallels - both cost $ - or virtualbox, which is free.

3. You can always view the PDFs in the resources folder directly. it gets kind of annoying, since there's no cross reference of what the files contain - you need to open each one...


----------



## z71mike (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Fish. Got mine today. But thanks to our wonderful postal staff, the CD has 2 nice sets of dings in it. So I can't copy a section of the data.

Since Fish has already sent me this one, would someone else be so kind to send me a fresh copy? And hopefully this one won't get beat up in the mail. Wish this was available for download somehow...... I'll see what I can do about that for the future.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 10, 2012)

Can I get one to work with Vista Home Premium? 


please..............


----------



## Philbert (Apr 10, 2012)

z71mike said:


> Thanks Fish. Got mine today. But thanks to our wonderful postal staff, the CD has 2 nice sets of dings in it. So I can't copy a section of the data. Since Fish has already sent me this one, would someone else be so kind to send me a fresh copy? And hopefully this one won't get beat up in the mail. Wish this was available for download somehow...... I'll see what I can do about that for the future.





Arrowhead said:


> Can I get one to work with Vista Home Premium? please..............




I will get you 2 if you send me a PM with your USPS addresses.

Philbert


----------



## z71mike (Apr 10, 2012)

Philbert said:


> I will get you 2 if you send me a PM with your USPS addresses.
> 
> Philbert



Thanks bud. PM sent.


----------



## Fred482 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fish said:


> When I only had the time sensitive versions, I had an old laptop specifically dedicated for the mediacat, it had windows xp on it, I bought it off ebay for $50, I just kept it set at 2007, and just used it for looking up Stihl stuff.
> 
> Someone will likely come along with some suggestions for using it on a Mac., hopefully.



Fish, me too. I have an old Dell laptop with Windows 98, which is loaded with older versions of different automotive diagnostic software. Scan tool diagnostic programs, several different analyzer programs, metric conversion tables, etc.

The computer is old, slow and not very pretty. It's perfect for the shop, keep it covered and it'll work for a long time. They're available on eBay all the time, for very low prices. I start by cleaning the drive & registry, install my software, keeping it to a minimum for increased speed. No virus protection, no firewalls, no frills, just basic stuff. If it fails, I buy another one and destroy everything in the old one before recycling. It's a shop tool, not a 'real' computer. :msp_wink:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the 2010 version, Fish.

Turns out my version is also ver. 3.29 which I was led to believe was the 2011 version, but is actually the 2010 version. Apologies to those expecting the 2011 version from me.

Poge


----------



## Philbert (Apr 10, 2012)

Philbert said:


> They do not seem to be in anyway compatible with a Macintosh computer.



OK - it will run on a Mac OSX with Boot Camp, if re-started in Windows, as long as the CD is in the drive.

If that makes sense to you, you are OK. If it doesn't, then it probably does not apply anyways.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## kr5258 (Apr 10, 2012)

Have a 2010 copy from PogoInTheWoods that I can forward.

Update: Sending my copy to Maplekid.


----------



## Fred482 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok, I've held off long enough. This, I gotta try. Put me on the list, thanks.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 16, 2012)

Fred482 said:


> Ok, I've held off long enough. This, I gotta try. Put me on the list, thanks.



Fred,

Send me a PM with your address and I will get one out to you this week.

Philbert


----------



## Fred482 (Apr 16, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Fred,
> 
> Send me a PM with your address and I will get one out to you this week.
> 
> Philbert



Copy that, will do, thanks.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Fred482 said:


> Copy that, will do, thanks.



send it here,,,,, when you are done,,, then I will pass it it on,,, got a new puter and my copy is so scratched some files won't open any more,,,

A few rep shots sent,,,


----------



## Fred482 (Apr 16, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> send it here,,,,, when you are done,,, then I will pass it it on,,, got a new puter and my copy is so scratched some files won't open any more,,,
> 
> A few rep shots sent,,,



Will do, I sent you a PM. Fred


----------



## z71mike (Apr 16, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Fred,
> 
> Send me a PM with your address and I will get one out to you this week.
> 
> Philbert



Phil, you got my PM, right?


----------



## Philbert (Apr 17, 2012)

z71mike said:


> Phil, you got my PM, right?



Yep. Also sending one to Arrowhead.

Philbert


----------



## z71mike (Apr 17, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Yep. Also sending one to Arrowhead.
> 
> Philbert



Awesome. Thanks bud.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 19, 2012)

Hit Arrowhead, z71mike, and Fred482 today. USPS with confirmation!

Sorry for the delay guys - I had to get some padded envelopes to mail them in!

Philbert


----------



## Fred482 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Media Cat in the mail*

River Rat is my first reply, I'll get his in the mail as soon mine arrives, gets installed and my bride makes copies. I'll take more after I get it up & running. Give me a few days, Fred


----------



## medic5050 (Apr 20, 2012)

Not sure which version is being floated around at this time (2010 or 2011), but I would like to throw my hat in the ring to get a copy if possible.:msp_smile:


----------



## big-andy (Apr 20, 2012)

mungushume said:


> Ok lads
> I've worked out a way to reset the protection on mediaCAT v3.27 (Stihl mediaCAT SCS 02-2009)
> Currently if you try and run the software with todays date it will lock the software even if you set your date back to a period when it should have worked.
> 
> ...



Hi. This tool great work with mediacat 2011 3.33

Thanks

Andy :msp_smile:


----------



## hubmachine (Apr 20, 2012)

I would very much like a copy. Have blank cd rw to copy and forward! Thanks.
Cliff


----------



## biggus (Apr 20, 2012)

big-andy said:


> Hi. This tool great work with mediacat 2011 3.33
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy :msp_smile:



Not sure what version you guys are distributing but my version (2011 v3.33) is good up to the year 2285. If you go to settings, catalog settings, and look at the "up to" date it should tell you there. If you have this version you don't need a hack unless you plan on celebrating your 300th birthday....


----------



## Fred482 (Apr 20, 2012)

Medic5050 & Hubmachine, pm me with your addresses and I'll forward copies of whatever version I receive from Philbert as soon as I can.

Fred


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 20, 2012)

*V-3.29*

I'm still good for a couple more 2010 copies. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.

Poge


----------



## Philbert (Apr 23, 2012)

ARROWHEAD - PLEASE CLEAN OUT YOUR MAILBOX!

Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## rokke17 (Apr 26, 2012)

*2011*

If anybody has a copy of the 2011 version they can share, I will happily pass it along. Got a new 362 and just trying to gather info for it.


----------



## Fred482 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Media Cat 2010*

I've sent two Cd's to Medic5050 and RiverRat2, waiting for a pm from hubmachine....

Fred


----------



## Karby (Apr 29, 2012)

I found this thread looking for a parts list for a S***L BR600 blower. Tried all the dl links for to no avail... Can anyone help a brutha out? I have my 2 (or more!) blank cd's ready ta burn!


----------



## Illini_tree (Apr 29, 2012)

I am in to burn and ship a couple if I can get one.

Thanks.


----------



## Karby (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you Fish for starting this thread. Thanks to all you guys who have taken the time and effort to make this expired software work. And thanks to everyone who has helped someone (or ten) repair their equipment by sending this corporately hoarded information. Gotta love the internet....


----------



## Fish (Apr 30, 2012)

Karby said:


> Thank you Fish for starting this thread. Thanks to all you guys who have taken the time and effort to make this expired software work. And thanks to everyone who has helped someone (or ten) repair their equipment by sending this corporately hoarded information. Gotta love the internet....



So has someone contacted you yet?


----------



## Karby (May 1, 2012)

Yep, Thank you Glock37.


----------



## Fred482 (May 1, 2012)

Sent my third copy to 'hubmachine' yesterday. Gotta love this new toy, I use it almost every day. Just a personal note....I"m taking the extra step to guard against mail problems. I've sent all three copies via "Flat rate box". It's more expensive, but hopefully will eliminate scratched & damaged CD's. I've put the discs in cover protectors, wrapped them in foam, etc. 

I love the USPS, just don't trust the handlers. Too many problems with my eBay shipping, I guess.


----------



## Philbert (May 1, 2012)

Fred482 said:


> ....I"m taking the extra step to guard against mail problems. I've sent all three copies via "Flat rate box". It's more expensive, but hopefully will eliminate scratched & damaged CD's. I've put the discs in cover protectors, wrapped them in foam, etc.



USPS Flat Rate Priority Mail is unnecessarily expensive for a single CD. I mail CDs/DVDs out for less than $2, plus the 70 or 80 cents for delivery confirmation.

- Place the CD in a paper or Tyvek CD sleeve, tape it between 2 squares cut from corrugated cardboard, place it in a large envelope cut down or folded to fit.

- Or tape it between 2 squares cut from cereal box cardboard and place it in a padded envelope cut down to fit.

- Or buy commercially made CD or photo mailers for less than the cost of USPS flat rate shipping.

The problem I have had with scratched CDs is when they are placed un-sleeved and loose in an envelope and allowed to slide around, especially if that envelope has a metal clasp.

Philbert


----------



## z71mike (May 1, 2012)

Philbert said:


> USPS Flat Rate Priority Mail is unnecessarily expensive for a single CD. I mail CDs/DVDs out for less than $2, plus the 70 or 80 cents for delivery confirmation.
> 
> - Place the CD in a paper or Tyvek CD sleeve, tape it between 2 squares cut from corrugated cardboard, place it in a large envelope cut down or folded to fit.
> - Or tape it between 2 squares cut from cereal box cardboard and place it in a padded envelope cut down to fit.
> ...



Phil - The copy you sent to me was great. Packaging 100% intact. I will be using that method when I send them out. Speaking of which..... who's next on the list? I have 2 to mail out yet.

Big thanks to everyone supporting this chain letter. Comradery is a good feeling.


----------



## Fred482 (May 1, 2012)

That's just my style, over build, over paint, over package, over tape, over tighten, wait........I try not to do that.......and I try not to over "Bud Light", that's a lot harder.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Workhop Hermit (May 5, 2012)

Bought mediacat off ebay uk and it ran out yesterday so unable to load it. A way round this would be ideal but if someone can send a copy to me i would be most greatful.
cheers.


----------



## beelsr (May 7, 2012)

Workhop Hermit said:


> Bought mediacat off ebay uk and it ran out yesterday so unable to load it. A way round this would be ideal but if someone can send a copy to me i would be most greatful.
> cheers.



check yer PMs....


----------



## kr5258 (May 7, 2012)

Fish said:


> I also turned up a 2005 copy, I wonder if it has any of the older mechanic's manuals......



2005 on the way back to Fish.
Didn't see anything on this version that wasn't in the '07 version.
Was looking for some older Technical Information bulletins that are not on MediaCat '07 and newer.


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2012)

kr5258 said:


> 2005 on the way back to Fish.
> Didn't see anything on this version that wasn't in the '07 version.
> Was looking for some older Technical Information bulletins that are not on MediaCat '07 and newer.



Well don't send it... I was hoping that it may have had an older lookup or manual. If it doesn't........ Then it is dead to me.....Snifffff.......

I just don't have the puter savvy to do this stuff.........


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2012)

A question by Poge on the other thread made me post this:

To find the tech/workshop manuals, click on "List View" when it first opens, then if there is a mechanic manual on the cd, it will appear when you click on that saw model...


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 23, 2012)

Fish said:


> A question by Poge on the other thread made me post this:
> 
> To find the tech/workshop manuals, click on "List View" when it first opens, then if there is a mechanic manual on the cd, it will appear when you click on that saw model...



I'll revisit the CD when I get home to see if maybe I simply missed that directory when I loaded the other "catalogs" onto my hard drive. This is a re-installation and I didn't want to always need to have the CD in the drive just to use the application. The service manuals gotta be there somewhere!

Poge


----------



## tbone75 (May 23, 2012)

I could sure use a copy ! Be very happy to send a few out!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 23, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> I could sure use a copy ! Be very happy to send a few out!



Think I still have your address. Be happy to hook ya up.

Poge


----------



## tbone75 (May 23, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Think I still have your address. Be happy to hook ya up.
> 
> Poge



Thank you very very much! That will be big help!


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2012)

To use the program without the CD in the drive, click on catalog settings, and click on copy catalog.


----------



## kr5258 (May 23, 2012)

If you're looking for a specific shop manual: go to *FIND*, use the pull-down for the model (ms880 in this case), then use the second pull-down for _*Workshop Manuals*_, hit _*Start search*_.

View attachment 239202


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 23, 2012)

kr5258 said:


> If you're looking for a specific shop manual: go to *FIND*, use the pull-down for the model (ms880 in this case), then use the second pull-down for _*Workshop Manuals*_, hit _*Start search*_.
> 
> I'm realizing that shop manuals aren't necessarily included for every model of saw. There's one for an 026, but not an 044?
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris J. (May 23, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly how this works, but my CD is outdated and doesn't allow access to newer models and some earlier models. If someone would put my name on The List I'd appreciate it. I have something interesting to share in return .


----------



## kr5258 (May 23, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I'm realizing that shop manuals aren't necessarily included for every model of saw. There's one for an 026, but not an 044?



See the MS440. There are several instances where the newer manual supercedes the older. All the old info should be there, they usually hot link to a Tech bulletin for differences.


----------



## kr5258 (May 23, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> I'm not sure exactly how this works, but my CD is outdated and doesn't allow access to newer models and some earlier models. If someone would put my name on The List I'd appreciate it. I have something interesting to share in return .



What version are you trying to run? Mungushume posted a date fix in one of his threads.


----------



## kr5258 (May 23, 2012)

Here's the date fix info:



mungushume said:


> Ok lads
> I've worked out a way to reset the protection on mediaCAT v3.27 (Stihl mediaCAT SCS 02-2009)
> Currently if you try and run the software with todays date it will lock the software even if you set your date back to a period when it should have worked.
> 
> ...


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 23, 2012)

kr5258 said:


> See the MS440. There are several instances where the newer manual supercedes the older. All the old info should be there, they usually hot link to a Tech bulletin for differences.



I'm seeing the trend. Thanks.


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> I'm not sure exactly how this works, but my CD is outdated and doesn't allow access to newer models and some earlier models. If someone would put my name on The List I'd appreciate it. I have something interesting to share in return .



MMMMMMMMnnnnnn...

Nice AAAAVVVVAAATTar.....

I am glad one of the computer gurus came on to help, as I just discovered "right-click" on my mouse here recently, I also discovered Bing Videos Unfiltered......


----------



## PJF1313 (May 23, 2012)

I have "FISH"es "molested" copy of MC '09

The next three (or so) that need a copy, PM me...

Just doin' what's right....


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2012)

"Molested" is a tad strong.......

I just gave it some candy......


----------



## ClwFLGator (May 30, 2012)

Well guys, I have been coming here a little bit here and there for probably a year or two now, mostly by googling for various STIHL information. Lately, I am trying to be more self sufficient by learning to repair more of my own equipment right here in our own shop. Not only for the cost savings, but also because of the down time is less. As you all probably know, we can find info online for KOHLER (and other mfr.) engines, service and parts manuals, etc. but we all know the story with the STIHL stuff. Don't get me wrong, I am a huge STIHL fan, I bought my first STIHL stick edger and backpack blower in 1995 when I started my business (I borrowed a friend's line trimmer ) and never looked back. Now years later I own dozens of pieces of STIHL equipment. I think they make a fine product; I just wish they would make it a little easier to look up parts, etc. online... but anyway...

So finally today, I was trying to find some parts lookups and it eventually led me to this thread, which prompted me to finally register, so I could post here. Sorry to make my first post one asking for something   but wow what an incredibly useful resource this Catalog would appear to be! My understanding is that it contains shop manuals, service bulletins, as well as parts breakouts. Does it contain all STIHL products, or just chainsaws (I need it mostly for everything other than chainsaws: line trimmers, edgers, blowers, etc.)? And it contains info on old as well as newer models? If yes on both counts, please pretty please with whipped cream and a cherry on top add me to the list! 

In return, I promise to be a good member, and come back and contribute (as time allows of course; maybe not as much in the height of summer grass growing / rainy season here in Sunny FL ). In fact, one of the first things I may try to help out with is the following: Is there some particular reason these CD(DVD?)s are being circulated by postal mail? Because there exist tools to transfer them electronically as well as mount them on your computer (just like a CD/DVD), without having to actually have the physical media. Besides being a landscape contractor, I am a bit of a computer geek on the side, and this is something I would be happy to help out with, should there be an interest. The tools I am referring to are free and easy to use. If everyone here has a computer and an internet connection, why burn CDs and mail them through the mail? Or maybe the OP (and those on this site) prefer it this way? It is kind of fun, like a chain letter I suppose... although the same could still be done electronically... just my $0.02! Please forgive my ignorance if I have missed something, my only intention is to help out, I don't mean to intrude or step on anyone's toes, especially as a brand new member to the site!


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2012)

this thread started with a copy that you had to remember to turn the date back before using the program. A few of our resident computer
guys, who I won't name, produced some of the latest versions with no time/date restrictions, which got subbed into the chain letter.

then a fellow put the files up somewhere online, which I assume was shut down by Stihl, as they have many lawyers and a lot of money.

with this setup, there are no records, no one transmitting protected material over the internet, no one profiting from it, etc.

If anyone else wants to try any other method, go for it, but set it up on a seperate thread, I am assuming that this thread is still going,
because of the reasons stated above.


----------



## PJF1313 (May 30, 2012)

ClwFLGator


If you are in need of a copy, PM me -


----------



## ClwFLGator (May 30, 2012)

Fish,

Thanks for the background info. I figured there was some reason.


PJF1313,

I sent you a PM, then another as I realized the following (see below):


To PJF1313 (and everyone else),

Actually, I just googled for "mediacat torrent" and found my way to another thread on this site: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/177018.htm. I think maybe that was the thread you were referring to Fish?

Just to report back to any interested parties, it looks like all the hosted files have in fact been taken down, but the torrent in that thread appears to still be available (I'm downloading it as we speak). It says it contains the following:

Quarter 1, 2010 Stihl Spare Parts Lists, Technical Information, Workshop Manuals, Catalogues and Manuals.
mediaCAT v3.29 (Stihl mediaCAT SCS 01-2010)

Is that what is most currently available?

Man, I am so excited to be on the brink of being able to look up part numbers, etc. here in a little bit, even though it's after 5 and my local dealer is closed.  I need a carb (or maybe a kit) for an FS 80R line trimmer, and the x-ref from Zama is showing (4) different carbs for that one! I am hoping that the Mediacat can do better...


----------



## Hogwild1 (May 31, 2012)

ClwFLGator said:


> Well guys, I have been coming here a little bit here and there for probably a year or two now, mostly by googling for various STIHL information. Lately, I am trying to be more self sufficient by learning to repair more of my own equipment right here in our own shop. Not only for the cost savings, but also because of the down time is less. As you all probably know, we can find info online for KOHLER (and other mfr.) engines, service and parts manuals, etc. but we all know the story with the STIHL stuff. Don't get me wrong, I am a huge STIHL fan, I bought my first STIHL stick edger and backpack blower in 1995 when I started my business (I borrowed a friend's line trimmer ) and never looked back. Now years later I own dozens of pieces of STIHL equipment. I think they make a fine product; I just wish they would make it a little easier to look up parts, etc. online... but anyway...
> 
> So finally today, I was trying to find some parts lookups and it eventually led me to this thread, which prompted me to finally register, so I could post here. Sorry to make my first post one asking for something   but wow what an incredibly useful resource this Catalog would appear to be! My understanding is that it contains shop manuals, service bulletins, as well as parts breakouts. Does it contain all STIHL products, or just chainsaws (I need it mostly for everything other than chainsaws: line trimmers, edgers, blowers, etc.)? And it contains info on old as well as newer models? If yes on both counts, please pretty please with whipped cream and a cherry on top add me to the list!
> 
> In return, I promise to be a good member, and come back and contribute (as time allows of course; maybe not as much in the height of summer grass growing / rainy season here in Sunny FL ). In fact, one of the first things I may try to help out with is the following: Is there some particular reason these CD(DVD?)s are being circulated by postal mail? Because there exist tools to transfer them electronically as well as mount them on your computer (just like a CD/DVD), without having to actually have the physical media. Besides being a landscape contractor, I am a bit of a computer geek on the side, and this is something I would be happy to help out with, should there be an interest. The tools I am referring to are free and easy to use. If everyone here has a computer and an internet connection, why burn CDs and mail them through the mail? Or maybe the OP (and those on this site) prefer it this way? It is kind of fun, like a chain letter I suppose... although the same could still be done electronically... just my $0.02! Please forgive my ignorance if I have missed something, my only intention is to help out, I don't mean to intrude or step on anyone's toes, especially as a brand new member to the site!



PM Sent


----------



## Chris J. (May 31, 2012)

I want to thank the member (I'll follow the No Names policy :taped:, he can post if he so desires) who mailed the item to me.

I have a CD that covers just about every piece of equipment (mowers, tillers, buttwipers, tractors, etc.), not just two-cycle, made or rebadged by a certain company in Sweden. I don't remember the CD being date limited, but I haven't used it in quite a while. I can try to copy it, or better yet if someone here with better computer skills wants to see what they can do with it  send a PM.


----------



## cphillips (Jun 1, 2012)

*Pass it forward*

I would sure return the favor. Need a current version myself. Easier to go to the local dealer with part numbers instead of having them look it up. Here at the Golf Course, we have an over abundance of stihl products and looking/picking up parts is the most aggravating part of the week. So much so that I'm seriously considering changing product lines as my current fleet get aged. 

I'll PM address to whomever wants to help me out. 

Thanks


----------



## ClwFLGator (Jun 5, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> ...made or rebadged by a certain company in *Sweden*



You mean, *Germany*?

And not to get off topic, but I'm not aware of any units they make that are rebadged...


----------



## Philbert (Jun 5, 2012)

ClwFLGator said:


> You mean, *Germany*?
> 
> And not to get off topic, but I'm not aware of any units they make that are rebadged...



I assumed he was talking about Husqupoulaluxes. . . .

Philbert


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 5, 2012)

Philbert said:


> I assumed he was talking about Husqupoulaluxes. . . .
> 
> Philbert



Yup.


----------



## ClwFLGator (Jun 5, 2012)

OK, just wanted to report back, for anyone who is interested.

The torrent file that can be found in the post I linked above _is_ in fact still active and I have downloaded and installed it and it is a good file.

For those not familiar, the torrent format basically takes a very large file and chops it up into a lot of small pieces, which you can simultaneously download from a (usually large) number of "peers" in a "swarm." This is also a decentralized method of file distribution, which cannot be shut down (by _S***L_'s lawyers) as easily as a single file being hosted on a site somewhere. If anyone here is interested in acquiring the MediaCat 2010-1 version, it can be found in the torrent above. If you are new to torrents, I would recommend the uTorrent client as it is lightweight, does not contain any scam/crapware, is fully featured, easy to set up, and free.

A few caveats, however, about using the above referenced torrent. After I finally downloaded the large file, I mounted the .ISO (raw DVD format) file to a "virtual" DVD drive using a program called DAEMON Tools (this way, you don't have to burn any physical media). Then I could open it as if it were a DVD in a real drive. The installation "DVD" right away said that the catalogs were expired. So I stopped what I was doing right there before going any further and did the following:

I disabled my internet connection.
I closed out of all running programs.
I turned off any software that could be affected by changing the date (SugarSync, Dropbox, etc. maybe A/V software, depending on make?)
THEN I changed the system date on my computer back one or two years (don't remember how far exactly, but so that it was before the expiration date). Also, I kept the date the same and just changed the year (in other words, moved the date back by exactly one or two years).
Then I installed the software from the DVD and ran it for the first time.
I did not have any problems, by following these steps. I will note that upon installation (or first opening) a box popped up and it appeared that the MediaCat software was trying to "phone home" (it said "checking for updates" or somesuch). Now I don't know if the software will download new service bulletins, or (my thought was) it was probably checking for updates to the viewer software itself (perhaps including something that kills it?).

Now I have used the software a couple times since then, each time following steps 1-4, above. And I have yet to have any problem.

As an aside, I was poking around the installation DVD and I discovered that the MediaCat program is only a "viewer." All the content can be found on the installation DVD (or in the folders where it is installed onto your computer, if you did a full installation). So if you are pooched somehow with your installation, and desperate, you _could_ find whatever you are looking for by sifting through all of the files until you got to the right ones. That would be a lot of work though, it is much easier to use the Catalog.

Finally, another user has contacted me with an even newer version (V 3.33, mid 2011 release) that has apparently been modded so it won't expire until 2285. If there is enough interest, I suppose I could dork around and spend the time and get that turned into another torrent, and we could start distributing that.

Those who prefer to mail DVDs are of course, free to continue to do so. In fact, Fish, I apologize for sort of hijacking your thread. In fact, if enough people show interest in the torrent instead of the physical media (PM me?) I suppose I will go ahead and start another thread with that info...


----------



## nstueve (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm a habitual offender of asking for IPL's... Who has the MC and is willing to send it to me????


----------



## Hogwild1 (Jun 6, 2012)

ClwFLGator said:


> OK, just wanted to report back, for anyone who is interested.
> 
> The torrent file that can be found in the post I linked above _is_ in fact still active and I have downloaded and installed it and it is a good file.
> 
> ...



I'm up !!


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2012)

ClwFLGator said:


> OK, just wanted to report back, for anyone who is interested.
> 
> The torrent file that can be found in the post I linked above _is_ in fact still active and I have downloaded and installed it and it is a good file.
> 
> ...



Cool, whatever works for these guys...


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 6, 2012)

ClwFLGator said:


> Is that what is most currently available?



v3.29 is already the common "2010" version floating around on the latest CD's being circulated. If you find a v3.33 torrent, by all means assemble that and get a CD version circulating. It'll only take one or two for the chain to keep going with that later version,
which I believe is "2012". Fish may be able to verify that.

BTW, the updates do actually work for the available version one may have, but won't update a v3.29 to v3.33 as far as I can tell.


----------



## ChainFinn (Jun 6, 2012)

MediaCat...

U mean the Stihl´s part list´s on computer ?

Theyre great source.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure what it is but count me in!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 20, 2012)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I'm not sure what it is but count me in!



It's a computer application for Stihl *** dealers (and enthusiasts.....ahem) that includes IPL's, Service Manuals, inventory tracking, etc. If you're a Stihl guy, it comes in handy when things are slow on the "Beg For Manuals" thread.
Again....ahem...

Poge


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 20, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> It's a computer application for Stihl *** dealers (and enthusiasts.....ahem) that includes IPL's, Service Manuals, inventory tracking, etc. If you're a Stihl guy, it comes in handy when things are slow on the "Beg For Manuals" thread.
> Again....ahem...
> 
> Poge



How do I get it?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 20, 2012)

a. palmer jr. said:


> How do I get it?



On CD in the mail is the norm for this thread.

Shoot me a PM with your address and I'll see if I can influence a few friends in high places to hook you up if no one else jumps in first.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 20, 2012)

a. palmer jr. said:


> How do I get it?



You agree to copy and pass it on to at least the next 3 people who ask the same question!

Philbert


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2012)

Hopefully the next guys in line will step up and fulfill their obligation.

Give them a day or two.
The guys in line to send out copies should number in the hundreds...............

I fear we have some lazy az mo phos here......

Sad but true......


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2012)

It is pretty friggin sad, the guys on this thread cannot keep it going, I give up...................

No more...........


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 20, 2012)

Fish said:


> It is pretty friggin sad, the guys on this thread cannot keep it going, I give up...................
> 
> No more...........



Gimme a _little_ credit here, Almighty Aquatic One. WE had a valiant flurry going recently. Coupla other guys hopped on for a minute and gave a shot at doin' their part...

Seems to go in phases from what I've observed since running across the thread way back when.

Ya did good in getting it rollin', mang. It'll self-perpetuate as long as it gets bumped once in a while.

I just wouldn't be counting on some of the recipients who have benefited from it to be on time for their own funerals, let alone get disappointed by their lack of participation living up to your originally intended spirit of the thread.

It is what it is -- which is still better than not being what it is.

Be coo and let it play -- ya know, sorta like that spooky banjo music comin' from way out in the woods late at night.


----------



## PJF1313 (Jun 20, 2012)

a. palmer jr. said:


> How do I get it?



Send me a PM with your mailing addy, and 2009 MC will be on its way.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 20, 2012)

PJF1313 said:


> Send me a PM with your mailing addy, and 2009 MC will be on its way.



Got him covered, Bro. (Maybe you can grab the next one.)

Send me your addy and look for v3.29 (2010) in a coupla days.

Still scrounging for v3.33 (2012) if anyone wants to get that going.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 20, 2012)

PJF1313 said:


> Send me a PM with your mailing addy, and 2009 MC will be on its way.



I already gave it to another member...If I don't hear anything in about a week I'll try again. Thanks.


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2012)

I've just completed installing the v3.33. It works perfectly with the resetting loader given by user mungushume (page 32 in thread). I can send the download links to those who are interested or upload it in dropox for those who use it. Anyone interested pls pm me.

Regards, 

Melina


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 29, 2012)

*Stupid*

I did something really stupid. I got the Media Cat disk, tried to copy the disk for several hours and it never would burn the disk, then after a few days I realized I don't have a DVD burner. When I bought this old computer most were just equipped with a CD burner so I bought this one that way. I transferred the info the the hard drive and tried to copy it from there but it still wouldn't do it. I'm guessing the file is too big for a CD..


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2012)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I did something really stupid. I got the Media Cat disk, tried to copy the disk for several hours and it never would burn the disk, then after a few days I realized I don't have a DVD burner. When I bought this old computer most were just equipped with a CD burner so I bought this one that way. I transferred the info the the hard drive and tried to copy it from there but it still wouldn't do it. I'm guessing the file is too big for a CD..



Why don't you try to load it in a simulation drive. DVD burning programs have the option to enable simulation. The iso file loads to the "ghost" drive and you run the setup through there. No need to burn it anywhere.


----------



## gmax (Jun 29, 2012)

delirium said:


> Why don't you try to load it in a simulation drive. DVD burning programs have the option to enable simulation. The iso file loads to the "ghost" drive and you run the setup through there. No need to burn it anywhere.



Good advice

"DAEMON Tools Lite" is a free simple to use program for emulating virtual CD/DVD drives.


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2012)

gmax said:


> Good advice
> 
> "DAEMON Tools Lite" is a free simple to use program for emulating virtual CD/DVD drives.



Emulator is the correct word. Thanks for reminding me. I'm pretty sure that most famous burning apps have the option of virtual drive. In case you don't have any installed, Daemon is useful. 

Greetings


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, I installed it, now how do I get it to copy a dvd? I'm not real good at this kind of thing..


----------



## Bigdgb (Jun 29, 2012)

if any one will post to Australia, I would like to get it, thanks.


----------



## stihl038x2 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yikes !!!!!!!! there is a lot of 'puter lingo going on that is way beyond me........... is this a "plug & play" disc ? if so I'd love one, I don't have the computer skills to get crazy with downloads, add-ons , remotes & all that jive :msp_scared:

Steve


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 29, 2012)

stihl038x2 said:


> Yikes !!!!!!!! there is a lot of 'puter lingo going on that is way beyond me........... is this a "plug & play" disc ? if so I'd love one, I don't have the computer skills to get crazy with downloads, add-ons , remotes & all that jive :msp_scared:
> 
> Steve



I just found out that I haven't a clue about operating the software...I think I'll just wait and buy my next computer with all the stuff I need on it.


----------



## gmax (Jun 29, 2012)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Ok, I installed it, now how do I get it to copy a dvd? I'm not real good at this kind of thing..



Follow these instructions to mount the iso, http://jcyberinux.com/rjdreyes/how-to-use-daemon-tools-lite-to-mount-cd-image-on-windows.html

Then click "my computer" mediaCat should now show up in the virtual drive, click and install it.


----------



## Workhop Hermit (Aug 7, 2012)

if anyone would send a copy over the water i would be greatful, i will pay the postage.
cheers.


----------



## pablo1915 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am interested in a Stihl cd ipl list with workshop manuals. Anyone have one?


----------



## PJF1313 (Sep 17, 2012)

pablo1915 said:


> I am interested in a Stihl cd ipl list with workshop manuals. Anyone have one?



PM me your mailing address, and a copy of '09 will be on its way....


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2012)

PJF1313 said:


> PM me your mailing address, and a copy of '09 will be on its way....



Great!!!!

Thanks for keeping it alive....


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 17, 2012)

Fish said:


> Great!!!!
> 
> Thanks for keeping it alive....



I have another one covered for a newbie who PM'd me today. We'll keep er goin'.


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I have another one covered for a newbie who PM'd me today. We'll keep er goin'.



Thanks, this 2012 edition non expiring one should last for quite a while...


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

Fish said:


> Thanks, this 2012 edition non expiring one should last for quite a while...



Mine expires in 2385 or somewhere thereabouts.

So I've received a couple of requests from the Euro side of the pond and also the Oz side of the other pond. Gonna shoot a couple v3.33's out their directions in hopes of those folks stepping up and handling requests from those geographic regions.

That postage does get a little pricey, so I'm not honoring any new PM's from anywhere until I see major benevolent activity from some of the other folks here who have benefited from the thread, but haven't really done much to support it.

Step yo game up, chumps!


----------



## Steve K (Sep 25, 2012)

So the V3.33 doesn't expire and I don't have to set my computer date back? Please someone send me a copy or tell me where to download it. I will pass it forward here with a couple of copies..


----------



## Dan Forsh (Sep 25, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Mine expires in 2385 or somewhere thereabouts.
> 
> So I've received a couple of requests from the Euro side of the pond and also the Oz side of the other pond. Gonna shoot a couple v3.33's out their directions in hopes of those folks stepping up and handling requests from those geographic regions.
> 
> ...



Thanks for stepping up and pushing some copies a little near to us way over here . Whoever gets them can I register my interest with you now please. 

I'll do my bit no problem and pass on to others who want them here in the UK.

Dan


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2012)

First class International is not too bad on something that light.

But yes, the postage adds up pretty quick a a couple/few bucks a throw, so I had to bow out, was hoping that the guys that got the disc 
would keep it going. I don't want to make an obvious charge for a copy, as Stihl would have some legal meat to go after..... So the
chain letter idea came to mind.........


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 28, 2012)

*Latest Version*

Anyone know if v3.33 is still the latest version? I know it was released in 2011 and seems to be referred to as the '12 version.

I'll assume that licensed versions have received all the product/catalog updates, but was just curious if v3.33 has been superseded by a later version of the app itself...product updates aside.

Inquiring minds in lands far, far, away are curious...as am I.

Anyone?


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Anyone know if v3.33 is still the latest version? I know it was released in 2011 and seems to be referred to as the '12 version.
> 
> I'll assume that licensed versions have received all the product/catalog updates, but was just curious if v3.33 has been superseded by a later version of the app itself...product updates aside.
> 
> ...



That is the latest version I have, the AS experts have kept it quite up to date...As far as 2013, well........


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 28, 2012)

Fish said:


> As far as 2013, well........



I'm all 'bout dat, mang....the future ain't here yet.

Just wonderin'. Tnx.


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2012)

There are 3 members here that can take the new mediacat and make it good for us all pretty quick, just have not got it yet.....

I don't mention them for fear of repercussions..... I do not know about the implications, and have purposely kept it vague for liability reasons.

For me, starting the chain letter, and all of the folks that have helped make it better.....

Moreover, damn good!!!!!

You fence sitters, you might want to grow some fuzz and get a copy!!!!!!


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I'm all 'bout dat, mang....the future ain't here yet.
> 
> Just wonderin'. Tnx.



What is up with this "MANG" term....??????????

Is this some Gary trend????? The only time I ever type "MANG" was when I was real drunk, trying to straighten some poor kid out!!!!!

Or is it like a local phrase, like "King's Pasties"???????


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 28, 2012)

Fish said:


> What is up with this "MANG" term....??????????
> 
> Is this some Gary trend????? The only time I ever type "MANG" was when I was real drunk, trying to straighten some poor kid out!!!!!
> 
> Or is it like a local phrase, like "King's Pasties"???????



Actually, the proper spelling/utilization of the word in its' intended brutilization of the ghetto vernacular would be "maynge", but I will defer to any/all moderators whose interpretations suit their geographic slang while still keeping everything politically correct within the laws of the forum.

Yo.


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2012)

so it is a bad term?


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2012)

So it is a Polish slur one would scream when doing a "noodle" drive by.............???????????????????


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 28, 2012)

Fish said:


> so it is a bad term?



Gonna hafta git wit Gasmang71 fo' dat. 

And I also have a friend who sometimes says "solid", but I'll leave that for
the next thread with the second Mod Squad reference ever posted on
the forum.

Yes, I can get way more obscure...., mang.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 28, 2012)

And what are these "pasties" of which you speak?


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2012)

Just an U.P. Michigan term for an outsider who is about to die in a "drive by"..........


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 28, 2012)

Fish said:


> Just an U.P. Michigan term for an outsider who is about to die in a "drive by"..........



And who would that be?

Call it a night, Fish. This is the MediaCAT Chain Letter thread.


----------



## FeTTT (Oct 1, 2012)

mungushume said:


> Ok lads
> I've worked out a way to reset the protection on mediaCAT v3.27 (Stihl mediaCAT SCS 02-2009)
> Currently if you try and run the software with todays date it will lock the software even if you set your date back to a period when it should have worked.
> 
> ...



WOW! Exactly what i need ! Thank you VERY much!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone that needs copies of this software that never will expire PM me.


----------



## young (Oct 1, 2012)

Mastermind © said:


> Anyone that needs copies of this software that never will expire PM me.



dont lose this one:tongue2:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2012)

young said:


> dont lose this one:tongue2:



I made several this time bro. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 2, 2012)

FeTTT said:


> WOW! Exactly what i need ! Thank you VERY much!



There is actually a little script floating around that will do the regedit stuff automagically. Haven't tried it yet, but believe it was used to create the perpetual v3.33 that I received from another member here.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 2, 2012)

Mastermind © said:


> Anyone that needs copies of this software that never will expire PM me.



Which version?


----------



## DND 9000 (Oct 10, 2012)

Many thanks to the User Pogo in the Woods for the help. The CD arrived last Monday.

Greetings DND 9000


----------



## Fish (Oct 10, 2012)

DND 9000 said:


> Many thanks to the User Pogo in the Woods for the help. The CD arrived last Monday.
> 
> Greetings DND 9000



He is a nice guy, A LOT of the time. 

Yeah getting this disc out to members here is a good thing. You can go into a dealer or online knowing the part number, and have access
to all of the mechanic's manuals (for the newer saws). It is funny that a lot of members here still haven't asked about getting one. I guess they think it is a scam, or an internet TROJAN!!!! I can assure you all, that it is ribbed!!!!!

Of course the latest members here to get a copy need to step up and make some copies to send to the next guy, ad those that haven't
fulfilled that obligation in the past need to do so as well.

dagnabbit!!!!

Of course if anyone can figure out how to send it over the web for free, please do so, but do not derail this thread first.

Thanks........


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 10, 2012)

Fish said:


> He is a nice guy, A LOT of the time.
> 
> dagnabbit!!!!
> 
> ...



Aw, shucks...dagnabbit!!!

Another approach to moving the cause along could be to make the latest catalogs available to those who already have the MediaCAT program. It will recognize multiple catalogs of multiple vendors and multiple catalog versions from the same vendor, e.g. Stihl SCS 01-2010, Stihl SCS 01-2011, etc.

To my knowledge, v3.33 is the latest MediaCAT application and was released in 2011. Licensed versions obviously receive catalog updates on a regular basis to make them "2012" versions. Same 2011 client program, just an updated 2012 version of the catalog.

Anyone have the latest 2012 catalogs for v3.33?


----------



## pja440 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ready to hold up on my end of the deal, just got five fresh copies made and ready to send out to the USA customers.
not at the computer alot just send me a PM and I will get back with you as soon as possible.
Thanks to everyone who made this valuable information possible.


----------



## DND 9000 (Oct 14, 2012)

If somebody (especially german and europe guys) needs a copy of v3.33 1-2011, send me a PM

DND 9000


----------



## BILLSMOWERS (Oct 17, 2012)

DND 9000 said:


> If somebody (especially german and europe guys) needs a copy of v3.33 1-2011, send me a PM
> 
> DND 9000



Received my copy from DND 9000
now have 5 copy's to send to people in the uk

billsmowers


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 17, 2012)

Great to see you guys stepping it up -- especially across the pond!


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 15, 2012)

Just mailed out 5 disc,got one left if anyone needs it? 2012 copy that don't expire.


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Just mailed out 5 disc,got one left if anyone needs it? 2012 copy that don't expire.



Thanks, I appreciate everyone that has chipped in!


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 15, 2012)

Fish said:


> Thanks, I appreciate everyone that has chipped in!



Thanks for starting this ! 


Come on people stihl got one ready to go ! All I need is an address?


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, a lot of these guys don't realize how nice this is until they try it out.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 15, 2012)

Fish said:


> Yeah, a lot of these guys don't realize how nice this is until they try it out.



I guess they don't ? This stuff is a life saver if you do anything with Stihl !


----------



## Aksel (Nov 18, 2012)

*stihl mediacat 2012*

Can anyone upload stihl mediacat 2012? (copy that don't expire) 

Aksel


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 18, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Just mailed out 5 disc,got one left if anyone needs it? 2012 copy that don't expire.



The last copy is headed to Germany !


----------



## Aksel (Nov 18, 2012)

**

:msp_crying:


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 18, 2012)

Aksel said:


> :msp_crying:



I can try mailing you a copy?


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 18, 2012)

I can make more copies if someone needs it?


----------



## Aksel (Nov 18, 2012)

**

It would have been nice


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 18, 2012)

Aksel said:


> It would have been nice



It will be in the mail Monday !


----------



## Fish (Nov 18, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> It will be in the mail Monday !



The guys that you sent a copy to should be making copies, that was my original thought, so it would keep going. And the nice guys won't go broke. Hopefully the guys that have received copies will step up and do what is right.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 18, 2012)

Fish said:


> The guys that you sent a copy to should be making copies, that was my original thought, so it would keep going. And the nice guys won't go broke. Hopefully the guys that have received copies will step up and do what is right.



I am sure they will ! Nice to get them spread to different countries too ! LOL


----------



## Aksel (Nov 18, 2012)

I can send out a copy when I get the cd.


----------



## Fish (Nov 18, 2012)

yes, first class postage on something that light is as cheap as sending it to someone here in the states.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 18, 2012)

Fish said:


> yes, first class postage on something that light is as cheap as sending it to someone here in the states.



Domestic is 65 cents for me just using a "Calender Envelope" which is a white version of the same size brown envelope which costs more for some reason.

The one I sent to Germany was $2.20 in the same type of envelope.

The Euros need to step it up and hold their own in the spirit of the thread when requests come in from that side of the pond.


----------



## Icehouse (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks a million tbone, I'll do what I can to "pay forward" but I know more about saws than I do computers. Good time for kids to come forward, Thanks again Icehouse


----------



## Aksel (Dec 10, 2012)

I received the dvd today, Send me a message (pm) and I can send some DVDs.


----------



## Braintree (Dec 15, 2012)

Kick this thread back to the top.Any shop manual on 075 on any of these copy's?Or on some older then 07 copy?


----------



## Fish (Dec 15, 2012)

No, I sent a real old mediacat to Young to check for older manuals, no luck. They never bothered bringing those older ones to the computer world I guess.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 15, 2012)

Aksel said:


> I received the dvd today, Send me a message (pm) and I can send some DVDs.



Good man, Aksel.


----------



## DND 9000 (Dec 15, 2012)

I`m going to send out another copy on Monday here in Germany to a Chainsaw Freak.

DND 9000


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 15, 2012)

DND 9000 said:


> I`m going to send out another copy on Monday here in Germany to a Chainsaw Freak.
> 
> DND 9000



Great ! Keep it going !


----------



## Braintree (Dec 16, 2012)

Fish said:


> No, I sent a real old mediacat to Young to check for older manuals, no luck. They never bothered bringing those older ones to the computer world I guess.



Fish,thank you for the reply.You deserve a lot of credit for what you have done in this thread.my computer skill are marginal at best.I'm working on making copy of 07 & 09 copy's .I will chime in when I can send them.


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2012)

Well the latest copies that are out, have had the expiration date removed and are 2011 and 2012 copies, so you maybe someone can hook you up with a newer version, and you can copy those.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 16, 2012)

Fish said:


> No, I sent a real old mediacat to Young to check for older manuals, no luck. They never bothered bringing those older ones to the computer world I guess.



There's an old timer just around the corner from me who used to do saw work and he has volumes of the old printed Stihl manuals and IPL's. Definitely have my eye on em and stop by his place once in a while for a beer and just to BS -- and to make sure they're still there! Haven't asked him what he'd take for em yet, but he's a hoarder with a whole barn full o' stuff he ain't lettin' go of any time soon -- including a quite a few saws. But I'm workin' on him...:smile2:


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, I stopped by a dealership a few years back, noticed that all of the old Stihl ipls and manuals were gone, the moron that was working
there at the time bragged, yeah I cleaned out this place last winter, filled several dumptsters with books and old inventory.........

Haven't stopped cussing about him since.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 16, 2012)

Fish said:


> Yeah, I stopped by a dealership a few years back, noticed that all of the old Stihl ipls and manuals were gone, the moron that was working
> there at the time bragged, yeah I cleaned out this place last winter, filled several dumptsters with books and old inventory.........
> 
> Haven't stopped cussing about him since.



One of the shops I worked at in the late 80's recently threw out 45 years worth of printed IPLs, dealer support manuals, technical bulletins, and parts cross-reference charts and then threw themselves a pizza party to celebrate.


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2012)

I bought a big load of old inventory off of a dealer, and when I went back for my second load, he had a mountain of books they were about to throw in the dumpster, including a few dozen Deere manuals, and they asked me if I wanted them.

HELL YEAH!!!!!!

After that was loaded up, he asked about the microfiche and reader.. HELL YEAH BABY!!!!!!!

I made more than enough off of the microfiche alone to pay for the whole haul.....


----------



## Braintree (Dec 17, 2012)

Fish,is there any different information in the 07 then in the 09 or later version?my computer is friged up,it not worth a pea hole in the snow.But Im go to bring it to the man to see what he can do.


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, it is almost up to date with the newer models and manuals.


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2012)

P.M. me your address, I'll send you a 2012, then you can make copies of that one.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 17, 2012)

Fish said:


> Yeah, it is almost up to date with the newer models and manuals.



Is it still V3.33, but just with an updated catalog?


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Is it still V3.33, but just with an updated catalog?



Yeah, I guess so.


----------



## medic8852 (Dec 19, 2012)

Received mine today, will be making a couple copies if anyone needs one. Pm me.


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2012)

Braintree said:


> Fish,is there any different information in the 07 then in the 09 or later version?my computer is friged up,it not worth a pea hole in the snow.But Im go to bring it to the man to see what he can do.



I'll get your's in the mail tomorrow, I haven't been able to check my messages until now.....


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 19, 2012)

Fish said:


> I'll get your's in the mail tomorrow, I haven't been able to check my messages until now.....



Quit getting yourself banned...


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Quit getting yourself banned...



WavSource: Television: Andy Griffith 2 / Free Wav Files and Sound Bites


----------



## Braintree (Dec 20, 2012)

Fish,Thank you I will stand at my mail box an wait.Well not all night,it go to rain.I got my computer back runs great,so I will copy the copy and send the copy's when I get the copy.


----------



## Braintree (Dec 26, 2012)

Fish, I got the disk that you sent,thank you very much.I appreciate you sending it.I have made copy's so if anyone wants a copy send me a PM


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2012)

Braintree said:


> Fish, I got the disk that you sent,thank you very much.I appreciate you sending it.I have made copy's so if anyone wants a copy send me a PM



No, get them to commit on the thread first, so they will be inclined to make copies as well, so this thing can keep itself going. Too many have gotten their copy and faded away.

Also, if you go to catalog settings and "copy catalog" it'll load on your computer so you don't always have to have the disc in.


----------



## Peter G. (Dec 29, 2012)

*MediaCAT*

Hey, Fish!

I'm interested too..! ;-)

Peter.


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

Peter G. said:


> Hey, Fish!
> 
> I'm interested too..! ;-)
> 
> Peter.



I'll send you one, if you promise to send 3 copies out to our guys in europe!!!

Send me a p.m.


----------



## Peter G. (Dec 29, 2012)

Fish said:


> I'll send you one, if you promise to send 3 copies out to our guys in europe!!!
> 
> Send me a p.m.



I will take care of it..! 
Thanks for your answer!

I tried to sent you a P.M., but there was an error..!
Here it is..:

"Fish has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."

Can you sent me a message when you fixed it please..? Thanks a lot!

Greets,

Peter.


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

Peter G. said:


> I will take care of it..!
> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> I tried to sent you a P.M., but there was an error..!
> ...



Yeah, sorry, that dang mailbox gets full quick, I'll delete a 100 or so......


----------



## Peter G. (Dec 29, 2012)

Fish said:


> Yeah, sorry, that dang mailbox gets full quick, I'll delete a 100 or so......



Oké..! 

Now it worked...!


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

Why am I getting a weird feeling about this Peter??


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a scan from my ms290 manual, it doesn't read real well........So I deleted it........... I hear Stihl has a problem with that.......

I still have the saw if that helps.......


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

But I am now a big Husky fan, I feel safer.....


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

Probably be a good time to not talk much about good customers trying to get info about their Stihl saws.................


----------



## Peter G. (Dec 29, 2012)

Fish said:


> Why am I getting a weird feeling about this Peter??



What do you mean, Fish?
I don't understand what you want to say..?!


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

Just a few questions that make me nervous, as Stihl has a powerfull lawyer/lobby team, and I do not need any trouble trying to share info that
any normal company would do for free.

Just got a weird vibe from your posts. I will bow out. Tell the company, I just do this to help their customers, which they should do...


----------



## Peter G. (Dec 29, 2012)

Oooh, Fish, this is a misunderstanding..!
I'm not from Stihl, I work in a factory in Antwerp, and it has nothing to do with Stihl at all..! 

I want to use this at home for my hobby!

Sorry, but i don't know what i asked so wrong..??

You really should do me a favour with MediaCAT!

Past year i also posted on a tread for asking manuals for my 026 and 041AV chainsaws. I get the link from a guy. 
A few weeks later someone asked the files also, and i've sent them also to him!
So i really want to cooperate with this, because i'm very thankful that there are such sites like this!!

So please, 

It will be very helpfull for me..! :help:


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry for my fear. 

I do not want any trouble from anyone, I started this thing so all would be unknown officially, and no one could get any trouble, and have done
so as far as now.

If one of us got your mailing address somehow, maybe one of us would send you a copy with no return address.....

Please understand our caution.

If you do work for Stihl, ask them why they do not listen to their customers, and the problems and concerns that they have????


----------



## Peter G. (Dec 29, 2012)

Fish said:


> Sorry for my fear.
> 
> I do not want any trouble from anyone, I started this thing so all would be unknown officially, and no one could get any trouble, and have done
> so as far as now.
> ...



I understand your fear, Fish..!!

And i do not need a return address from any one, it's only the program i need..! 

I sent my mailing adress in a P.M. to you, is it ok for you?

I thank you a lot!!


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

Peter G. said:


> I understand your fear, Fish..!!
> 
> And i do not need a return address from any one, it's only the program i need..!
> 
> ...



Well, you will likely get a dvd from some weird redneck in the states!!!! Sorry about the weirdness.......... But you need to send a few copies on!!!!!


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

OK, on Monday, I will go by my local post office, and send a letter to peter in europe with no return address, probably cost @ $3 again...

You guys need to start stepping up, for I am done with this one!!!

Peter, sorry that I drew the line with this one, but I have tried to keep this thing going for quite a while....


----------



## Peter G. (Dec 29, 2012)

Fish said:


> Well, you will likely get a dvd from some weird redneck in the states!!!! Sorry about the weirdness.......... But you need to send a few copies on!!!!!



No problem Fish, i will do!!

Thanks in advance, i'm looking forward for my DVD!

When it is arrived, i will sent you een P.M.!
i don't know how long it's gonna take to get it, because i never get any mail from the states..! :msp_mellow:

Greets,

Peter.


----------



## Peter G. (Dec 29, 2012)

Fish said:


> OK, on Monday, I will go by my local post office, and send a letter to peter in europe with no return address, probably cost @ $3 again...
> 
> You guys need to start stepping up, for I am done with this one!!!
> 
> Peter, sorry that I drew the line with this one, but I have tried to keep this thing going for quite a while....



No problemm!
I will sent it forward to the guys in Europe who asks for it!!

I understand your frustration..!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 29, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> I am sure they will ! Nice to get them spread to different countries too ! LOL



I have sent out at least 15 copies, I am done ! LOL

The rest of you guys try to keep it going!

Thanks again Fish !


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> I have sent out at least 15 copies, I am done ! LOL
> 
> The rest of you guys try to keep it going!
> 
> Thanks again Fish !



TX a lot, wish everyone would be the same!!!1


----------



## metalspec (Dec 29, 2012)

Fish said:


> TX a lot, wish everyone would be the same!!!1



I'll make some copies and send them... If I could get a copy myself


----------



## Braintree (Dec 29, 2012)

metalspec said:


> I'll make some copies and send them... If I could get a copy myself



I will send a copy to you on Monday


----------



## Braintree (Dec 30, 2012)

Go to the post office on Monday to mail "kr5258"and "metalspec"any more how want them?You must post in this thread to get a copy,then P.M. me your address.


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2012)

Braintree said:


> Go to the post office on Monday to mail "kr5258"and "metalspec"any more how want them?You must post in this thread to get a copy,then P.M. me your address.



Thanks, how do you like the new version? it is setup a little different, but I like it....


----------



## medic8852 (Dec 30, 2012)

i will be sending a copy to a member out tomorrow. I have (2) more made up if anyone would like them.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 30, 2012)

Fish said:


> Thanks, how do you like the new version? it is setup a little different, but I like it....



Fish,

Just curious. How's the 'new' version different from the 'old' version (and how 'new'?).

The version I have (received a year or 2 ago?) I can only open the PDF files on my Mac. Still a very valuable resource.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2012)

Well it groups the units a little differently, like the pole pruners are in a different group, there are some extra catalogs/info. It just flows a little
better, plus it has the newer units too.

Hopefully I'll get a hold of a 2013 version, if they are still continuing it.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 30, 2012)

Fish said:


> Hopefully I'll get a hold of a 2013 version, if they are still continuing it.



My preferred dealer up my way just recently received his '13 version.


----------



## Peter G. (Dec 30, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> My preferred dealer up my way just recently received his '13 version.



please, ask your dealer to forward it..! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Philbert (Dec 30, 2012)

medic8852 said:


> i will be sending a copy to a member out tomorrow. I have (2) more made up if anyone would like them.



PM sent to get the 'new version'. Will make copies available when received.

Thanks to all.

Philbert


----------



## Braintree (Dec 31, 2012)

Fish said:


> Thanks, how do you like the new version? it is setup a little different, but I like it....



Fish,I never got the 2005 going.The imfo in this program is a home run.It got all the newer stuff and the older IPL like the075,056 which is great.It doesn't have the service manual though for them.Which is ok,I have them anyway.Thank again Fish for starting this whole thing. Paul


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, on the new 2013 copies, they would need to be "fixed" by one of our resident computer gurus, otherwise they will expire at the end of the year, then copies made of the end product. I also believe that they will keep all of the other language versions off except english, to save 
computer space. I cannot speak for the gurus, nor can I name them.............


----------



## RipRap (Dec 31, 2012)

medic8852 said:


> i will be sending a copy to a member out tomorrow. I have (2) more made up if anyone would like them.



Thank you, Mister Medic!


----------



## medic8852 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am now out of discs. Will be buying some in the near future should anyone run across a need. Got (4) going out, so hopefully those users can pay it forward. Thanks again Fish for your hard work and for getting this rolling.


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2012)

medic8852 said:


> I am now out of discs. Will be buying some in the near future should anyone run across a need. Got (4) going out, so hopefully those users can pay it forward. Thanks again Fish for your hard work and for getting this rolling.



Thanks, it is hard to keep it rolling, but with guys like you, it'll go!!!!

I had hoped that it would have kept going on its own, but I think most guys here are skeptical about it, but this program is what all Stihl owners want/need.... They just don't realize it....


----------



## medic8852 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's a good program. I've looked up parts old and new and looked at some of the bulletins and such, works well. Wish i had it sooner, but it will prove usefull in the future.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 4, 2013)

Received mine today. Have committed to one A.S. member already. Willing to send another one to someone who posts, PM's me, and promises to pay it forward to at least another two.

Philbert


----------



## Peter G. (Jan 10, 2013)

*MediaCAT*

Received my copy also yesterday!
Thanks a lot, Fish!
If there's anybody from Europe who's interested, send me a P.M. i will forward it to you!

Greets,
Peter.


----------



## metalspec (Jan 14, 2013)

Fish said:


> I had hoped that it would have kept going on its own, but I think most guys here are skeptical about it, but this program is what all Stihl owners want/need.... They just don't realize it....



So true! Just got my copy today! Thanks Fish! ... And thanks to Braintree for trying!

Post up fellas and pm me... 

Mediacat is definitely what I "wanted/needed!"


----------



## Braintree (Jan 14, 2013)

metalspec said:


> So true! Just got my copy today! Thanks Fish! ... And thanks to Braintree for trying!
> 
> Post up fellas and pm me...
> 
> Mediacat is definitely what I "wanted/needed!"


 Yes the copy I sent you was no good but thanks to "kr5258"I have good copy's now.Thanks Kevin for your help."Metalspec your copy should be in your hands this week.Sorry about that bad copy.If anyone needs a copy post here and send a P.M to me.


----------



## medic8852 (Jan 15, 2013)

If anyone that got a copy from me that doesn't work, let me know. I think the program i was using may have left out some files. Using a different program and making some copies now to see if they work.


----------



## Braintree (Jan 20, 2013)

If anyone want a copy of mediaCat post in this thread.Then send me a PM an I will send a copy.


----------



## DND 9000 (Jan 20, 2013)

Tomorrow, I`m going to send out another copy of the Mediacat Programm to a german member here on AS.

DND 9000


----------



## metalspec (Jan 20, 2013)

Same here... Anyone that wants a copy, post here and pm me. 

This is a pretty sweet program!


----------



## Germanoak (Jan 22, 2013)

Got mine! Someone Europe in line? PM me.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Feb 14, 2013)

K I'm ready for my at bat. Somebody send me one out and I'll send a couple out in return! 

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## metalspec (Feb 14, 2013)

lumberjackchef said:


> K I'm ready for my at bat. Somebody send me one out and I'll send a couple out in return!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2



Got you Chad. I'll send you out a copy.


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 14, 2013)

I' ve got an original, 2004, CD from Stihl but when I try to run it there is no data. Windows XP. Fish, is there a way to open it? If not I'd appreciate a copy for a member.


----------



## Streblerm (Feb 14, 2013)

Count me in. As soon as I receive a copy I'll be happy to pass it along.


----------



## metalspec (Feb 14, 2013)

Streblerm said:


> Count me in. As soon as I receive a copy I'll be happy to pass it along.



Got ya Matt


----------



## metalspec (Feb 14, 2013)

7oaks said:


> I' ve got an original, 2004, CD from Stihl but when I try to run it there is no data. Windows XP. Fish, is there a way to open it? If not I'd appreciate a copy for a member.



Do you have your computer's date set back to before 2004? I don't know if this will help...


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 14, 2013)

metalspec said:


> Do you have your computer's date set back to before 2004? I don't know if this will help...



I don't know. I'll take a look later tonight and see if that works. Thanks.


----------



## metalspec (Feb 14, 2013)

7oaks said:


> I don't know. I'll take a look later tonight and see if that works. Thanks.



If it doesn't let me know... I'll hook ya up


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 14, 2013)

metalspec said:


> If it doesn't let me know... I'll hook ya up



Thanks - I'll definitely let you know.


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2013)

You will have to get the newer disc. XP remembers even if you totally remove the program and reload it. Get the newer one, you'll be a lot better off. The newer models will be on it too.


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 15, 2013)

Fish said:


> You will have to get the newer disc. XP remembers even if you totally remove the program and reload it. Get the newer one, you'll be a lot better off. The newer models will be on it too.



Double thanks Fish, first for starting the chain then, secondly, for this response. I'll ask o e of the members to forward a copy the put my name on the list offering to forward copies. 

Thanks to all!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 15, 2013)

So is there an SCS 01-2013 floating around out there? And is it still based on V3.33?

If so, I'd be much obliged if someone would shoot me the catalog. (You can import multiple catalogs into a single MediaCAT app)

If there's a whole new V3.x or V4.x for 2013, I wouldn't mind getting a copy from someone and would move a few more along to others who request them as I have in the past.

TIA


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 15, 2013)

I really need this cat to come visit my shop.


----------



## Big_Wood (Feb 18, 2013)

If i understand this correctly somebody sends me a disc, i make 2 copies then send them to 2 other people. I'm in


----------



## wudpirat (Feb 18, 2013)

*Media Cat*

If someone would send me a copy, I'll make two and send them to the next two .

FREDM
Oxford, CT.


----------



## Big_Wood (Feb 18, 2013)

This is like getting free money to me. Whoever is willing to send me a disc PM me :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 18, 2013)

whitedogone said:


> I really need this cat to come visit my shop.



Covered, mang. Shoot a couple to the next coupla guys.


----------



## woods works (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd like a copy please, and be happy to " pay it forward "---- Thanks, Denny


----------



## Philbert (Feb 18, 2013)

(I received a copy a month or two ago but was advised that it might be 'defective' so I have not offered to pass it on. I run a Mac with OSX so most of the features do not work, except for PDF files - can't really check it to see if it will work on Windows computers. Sorry. )

Philbert


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

Philbert said:


> (I received a copy a month or two ago but was advised that it might be 'defective' so I have not offered to pass it on. I run a Mac with OSX so most of the features do not work, except for PDF files - can't really check it to see if it will work on Windows computers. Sorry. )
> 
> Philbert



Dang dude. Buy an old windows puter at a garage sale for $30, set it up in the garage!


----------



## tbone75 (Feb 18, 2013)

Fish said:


> Dang dude. Buy an old windows puter at a garage sale for $30, set it up in the garage!



Dang ! If he was closer I would give him one ! LOL


----------



## Philbert (Feb 18, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Dang ! If he was closer I would give him one ! LOL



Thanks for the thought.

I can launch my Macs in Windows - but then I need to buy a copy of the OS, and Windows versions of all the software I want to use. Plus, it eats up hard drive space. I use Dells, HPs, etc. when I have to.

Philbert


----------



## metalspec (Feb 19, 2013)

lumberjackchef, Streblerm, and 7oaks... Your copies went out in the mail today. You guys should have them by the end of the week. ...hopefully!


----------



## medic8852 (Feb 19, 2013)

Philbert said:


> (I received a copy a month or two ago but was advised that it might be 'defective' so I have not offered to pass it on. I run a Mac with OSX so most of the features do not work, except for PDF files - can't really check it to see if it will work on Windows computers. Sorry. )
> 
> Philbert


Hey Philbert, I made some new ones that work flawlessly, you need me to send you another one in place of the one I sent that was crappy?
Medic8852


----------



## Philbert (Feb 19, 2013)

medic8852 said:


> Hey Philbert, I made some new ones that work flawlessly, you need me to send you another one in place of the one I sent that was crappy?
> Medic8852



PM sent.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## medic8852 (Feb 19, 2013)

Spoke with Philbert about the bad copy i sent him. I have a couple of good copies now and will fulfill his paying it forward if anyone needs a copy. PM me. Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Treecutter (Feb 21, 2013)

*Media Cat*

Would like a copy as well, and will pay it forward.


----------



## Streblerm (Feb 22, 2013)

I got my copy (Thank You) today and would be glad to pay it forward. BUT...I'm having problems loading it on my computer. It doesn't autorun and when I open the disc and click the install icon I get the message "SETUP ERROR No installation data found!" I'm not sure if it is something with me/my computer or if the disc is missing some information

I'm not totally computer illiterate but this is frustrating me. I can open the PDFs but not install the software.

I scanned the thread and didnt see this particular problem. It looks like most of the bugs have been worked out.

I would like to get it installed before I make copies and send them out. I'd hate to send anyone a bum copy.

Anyone run into this or have a suggestion?


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2013)

Streblerm said:


> I got my copy from metalspec (Thank You) today and would be glad to pay it forward. BUT...I'm having problems loading it on my computer. It doesn't autorun and when I open the disc and click the install icon I get the message "SETUP ERROR No installation data found!" I'm not sure if it is something with me/my computer or if the disc is missing some information
> 
> I'm not totally computer illiterate but this is frustrating me. I can open the PDFs but not install the software.
> 
> ...



what date is on your copy?


----------



## Streblerm (Feb 22, 2013)

The disc has v3.33 jan2011 written on it.


----------



## metalspec (Mar 1, 2013)

lumberjackchef, Streblerm, and 7oaks... New copies have been made! ...ones that work this time... I just need to get some more padded envelopes this weekend. They'll be in the mail on monday! Sorry for the junk discs!


----------



## Philbert (Mar 1, 2013)

metalspec said:


> Sorry for the junk discs!



No problem - we are going to turn them into degree wheels based on that other thread! http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/230068.htm

Philbert


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 1, 2013)

So does anyone have a 2013 version available?


----------



## medic8852 (Mar 1, 2013)

Haven't heard yet, but mine is dated V3.33 and is dated 1 /2012. I do know that mine updates "manufacturers notes" everytime i load it....


----------



## Treecutter (Mar 2, 2013)

*Media Cat*

Thank you Medic8852, I will pay forward upon request.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 2, 2013)

medic8852 said:


> Haven't heard yet, but mine is dated V3.33 and is dated 1 /2012. I do know that mine updates "manufacturers notes" everytime i load it....



Mine goes through the motions but has yet to download any tech updates. (It won't add new products to the catalog, btw.) So it looks like v3.33 is still the base application for the 2012 version. If it is still used for the 2013 edition only the catalog needs to be added....I think. When I installed my 2011 version over my 2010 version it simply updated to v3.33 from v3.29 and added the 2011 catalog leaving the 2010 catalog intact.


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 21, 2013)

I got my copy of the media cat in the mail today. was very strange because I couldn't remember ever giving out my address. after further investigation i'm thinking I sent medic8852 a PM about potentially getting a copy. he didn't respond so I figured he must have gave his copies out but everything matches up because the package says it came from Illinois and he's from Illinois so thankyou very much medic. you didn't respond but that kept it a surprise  I will be paying it forward as soon as I get some dvd disks. I read in the beginning of this thread that this media cat should be used on older windows computers so I was a little worried that it wouldn't work. just so everyone knows I installed this media cat on a brand new windows 8 computer and had no issues. didn't even have to set the date back. i'm off to explore the media cat. copies will be made soon


----------



## Philbert (Mar 21, 2013)

For Mac users, this disc will not load. However, if you open up the disc icon and follow this path:

STIHL / SCS 01-2012 (USA) / resources

you will find several hundred PDF files (among many other IMG files that will not open, and many BMP files) that contain service manuals, technical bulletins, etc. Have to root through it a bit to find what you might be looking for - *a little easier to search if you set your view to 'cover flow' if your OS allows this*.

Might not have access to everything on the disc, but this stuff is pretty helpful for guys working on their own saws.

Philbert


----------



## medic8852 (Mar 29, 2013)

sorry guys, been away for a bit with some goings on around here. I do have a couple of extra copies available. Special thanks to PHILBERT for sending me a granberg pitch-n-gauge saw chain tool. Thanks Brother, I appreciate it.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 29, 2013)

*got it loaded*

Thanks Medic...Finally got out to the ranch (where my saws and old windows machine are) and loaded it successfully. Works great. Haven't had time to play with it - just enough to know it works (version 3.33). I'll try to make several copies on my Mac and take them to the Va GTG to hand out.

Again thanks!


----------



## RobShelton (Apr 25, 2013)

*Could I get a copy of the disc?*

Hello, could I talk somebody into sending me a copy of a recent mediacat? I found one online, downloaded the 7 parts, unzipped them and burned a copy only to find the info in Russian, Polish, and German. Plus it was from 2012, so I had to reset my clock and pull the battery from the mother board. Fun fun!

Tried to get a local dealer to let me copy his disc...Key word "Tried." I've recently been working on some Stihl blowers, trimmers and saws for a few friends and while they are fairly easy to fix, i'd like to have better info.

If someone will send me a copy I will pay it forward and send copies out to others, as I have done for my Pioneer friends. And there is a way to share with the masses, via torrents, and I'd like to do that. The one I'm thinking of refuses to remove any content, so I doubt Stihl could get it removed as they seem to do everywhere else. 

Thanks in advance! PM me for address.

WOW! Thanks to Beelsr and Treecutter for the quick responses! Disc is on its way. As allways, the folks here are so good...makes me proud. What a great community!


----------



## Fish (Apr 30, 2013)

So everyone is good? These guys will send you a copy of the "Stihl Holy Grail"!!!!!!!

Free!!!!!!

You just need to forward 2 copies to keep the chain going!!!!!!


----------



## LowVolt (May 5, 2013)

I need me one of these fancy updated cd thingys. Who do I get one from?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 5, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> I need me one of these fancy updated cd thingys. Who do I get one from?



Shoot me a PM.


----------



## HawaiiAl (May 6, 2013)

would like to get a copy also, what do I have to do or pay. thanks in advance


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 6, 2013)

HawaiiAl said:


> would like to get a copy also, what do I have to do or pay. thanks in advance



People who have been generously provided with the cd by someone else are then supposed to honor requests for copies as a "pay it forward" type of deal for their copy, and so on, and so on...

Some folks are keeping this rolling, others seem to forget their end of the deal once they receive a cd. Be nice for someone on the west coast to chime in to take care of your request.

opcorn:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 6, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> So does anyone have a 2013 version available?



(bump)

If so, I'd be interested in a copy....or even just the catalog if it's still based on the v3.33 application.

TIA


----------



## confused8122 (May 9, 2013)

hey guys, 
I would love a working copy of this program. And I will be more than happy to pass it on.

Let me know what else I have to do? 
Thanks in advance.
Nick


----------



## CR500 (May 9, 2013)

I'll take one since I have a burner


----------



## ramzilla (May 9, 2013)

Can someone send me a copy please? I have an older version but would like this newer cd. I can burn some copies and forward them on when I get it. Thanks!


----------



## confused8122 (May 13, 2013)

confused8122 said:


> hey guys,
> I would love a working copy of this program. And I will be more than happy to pass it on.
> 
> Let me know what else I have to do?
> ...



Is this thread / project still going? 
I would really appreciate a copy. 

Nick


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2013)

Anyone hooking this guy up?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 14, 2013)

Fish said:


> Anyone hooking this guy up?



I hooked up three more requests last week and don't exactly see any of em stepping up to the plate for the latest ones.

I'll do a couple more, but then I'm done for a while. Can't keep this thing going all by myself.


----------



## kspakland (May 14, 2013)

Got my copy in the mail today, THANK YOU ......

Got a few things to do on the computer and will burn off some copies to send out.

It'll be a few days before I can get to the post office again.

My inbox is open for PM's to send address to, but please allow me a few days to get organized and make a PO trip.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 14, 2013)

kspakland said:


> Got my copy in the mail today, THANK YOU ......
> 
> Got a few things to do on the computer and will burn off some copies to send out.
> 
> ...



Good man.


----------



## Big_Wood (May 14, 2013)

I'm ready to send out copies also. Try to get them out friday to the addresses i recieve. Shoot me a PM  the fact that 3 disks are $22 where i live held me back but i picked some up the other day when i was in the city


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I hooked up three more requests last week and don't exactly see any of em stepping up to the plate for the latest ones.
> 
> I'll do a couple more, but then I'm done for a while. Can't keep this thing going all by myself.



I'm with ya there, I have mailed out a bunch in the past few years, it has entailed some money. It is a shame that it won't keep going, thought it was a good idea.

Thanks to the un-named guys that took off the date restrictions and all of the guys that kept up their end of the bargain, and especially to those that went way above and beyond, you guys made it a pretty neat thing for the guys........


----------



## confused8122 (May 14, 2013)

kspakland said:


> Got my copy in the mail today, THANK YOU ......
> 
> Got a few things to do on the computer and will burn off some copies to send out.
> 
> ...











westcoaster90 said:


> I'm ready to send out copies also. Try to get them out friday to the addresses i recieve. Shoot me a PM  the fact that 3 disks are $22 where i live held me back but i picked some up the other day when i was in the city











Fish said:


> I'm with ya there, I have mailed out a bunch in the past few years, it has entailed some money. It is a shame that it won't keep going, thought it was a good idea.
> 
> Thanks to the un-named guys that took off the date restrictions and all of the guys that kept up their end of the bargain, and especially to those that went way above and beyond, you guys made it a pretty neat thing for the guys........



Thanks guys, kspakland is working on it for me. 

Big thanks to fish for starting this to begin with. I'll do what can to keep it going. (after I get a copy)


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2013)

And Gals....................


----------



## kspakland (May 14, 2013)

confused8122 said:


> Thanks guys, kspakland is working on it for me.
> 
> Big thanks to fish for starting this to begin with. I'll do what can to keep it going. (after I get a copy)



Got your copy burned, I hope to have it in the mail Thursday.


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2013)

kspakland said:


> Got your copy burned, I hope to have it in the mail Thursday.



Thanks....


----------



## kspakland (May 14, 2013)

Fish said:


> Thanks....



My pleasure, I always believe in sharing one's blessings..........


----------



## kspakland (May 14, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> I'm ready to send out copies also. Try to get them out friday to the addresses i recieve. Shoot me a PM  the fact that 3 disks are $22 where i live held me back but i picked some up the other day when i was in the city



What ?? 22 bucks for THREE cd's ?

Are they made of precious metal or something ?

I was getting them in the 100 pack for less than that !!


----------



## HawaiiAl (May 14, 2013)

Received my copy today. if anyone would like a copy send me your info. will be glad to send you a copy. Alex
Ps thanks for the great gift pogo & beels


----------



## Big_Wood (May 14, 2013)

kspakland said:


> What ?? 22 bucks for THREE cd's ?
> 
> Are they made of precious metal or something ?
> 
> I was getting them in the 100 pack for less than that !!



I know man it's absolutely ridiculous  I get them cheap in the city but the town where I live is brutal. this is where the rich get poor and the poor don't survive which is why there is one hell of a lot of hippies here. anyways guys I need to fill up an order here so I can justify driving to the post office (even that is expensive) I got a tube of disks here but of coarse I don't want to spending a grand on shipping but I can get a few of ya covered :msp_thumbup: PM an order in


----------



## beelsr (May 15, 2013)

I've sent a few out and am waiting to hear back on the hacks to see if it works (I didn't install the 2012 since I already had the 2011). Simply adding the 2012 catalog files to the 2011 works fine.

@RobShelton - clear out your PM mailbox


----------



## LowVolt (May 16, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Shoot me a PM.



Thanks! Just got back from vacation and it was waiting for me!

Awesome, just an awesome program. Everything you need.

Anybody that needs one shoot me a pm. I got to keep my end of the bargain. This is to sweet of a deal to just slip away.


----------



## ahopetoday (May 17, 2013)

Anyone in the Northeast with a copy to send out? PM me and I will send you my info. 

Thank you in advance,
-G

Marstons Mills, MA

Edit: Added many thanks.


----------



## LowVolt (May 17, 2013)

ahopetoday said:


> Anyone in the Northeast with a copy to send out? PM me and I will send you my info.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> -G
> ...



PM sent.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 17, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Thanks! Just got back from vacation and it was waiting for me!
> 
> Awesome, just an awesome program. Everything you need.
> 
> Anybody that needs one shoot me a pm. I got to keep my end of the bargain. This is to sweet of a deal to just slip away.



Good man.


----------



## LowVolt (May 20, 2013)

mediaCAT's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get you mediaCAT's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> mediaCAT's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get you mediaCAT's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## young (May 20, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> mediaCAT's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get you mediaCAT's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



he also had a stack of them at the indiana gtg. good man.


----------



## LowVolt (May 20, 2013)

young said:


> he also had a stack of them at the indiana gtg. good man.



If I still got them you will see them at the western ohio gtg.


----------



## Fifelaker (May 20, 2013)

I could use a copy. I am not sure how well this puter will copy but I have a friend that can if I can't.


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2013)

Any good mammary bars up there????


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2013)

young said:


> he also had a stack of them at the indiana gtg. good man.



Many thanks need to go your way!!!!!


----------



## LowVolt (May 20, 2013)

Fifelaker said:


> I could use a copy. I am not sure how well this puter will copy but I have a friend that can if I can't.



You got it man, pm sent and I got your addy, will send out soon.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 20, 2013)

Good man, Rory. Restores my faith in the effort!

So does anyone have a 2013 catalog they'd be willing to share? If ya don't know it yet, you can just add new catalogs to the perpetual versions you have without having to install the whole program again.

Maybe that'd be a way to set up a torrent site for spreading this around without having to sweat the copyright stuff? Just a thought...

Anyway, we seem to have gained some new momentum, Fish. 

Yay!


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2013)

Naw, my father came from Ayersville/Defiance area, incredible country up there!!!!!!!


----------



## confused8122 (May 21, 2013)

Got me a copy yesterday. Thanks kspakland! 
So if you are in need of a copy, post here, then pm me. Thanks for all the effort that has gone into this.


----------



## woods works (May 21, 2013)

I'd like a copy please, and be happy to " pay it forward "---- Thanks, Denny


----------



## confused8122 (May 21, 2013)

woods works said:


> I'd like a copy please, and be happy to " pay it forward "---- Thanks, Denny



On its way. Soon. Check pm

Nick


----------



## Fish (May 21, 2013)

You guys complete me.................................................................

Sniff................................................................................................................................

I need to digress..............................................................................................


----------



## confused8122 (May 29, 2013)

Well, I got confirmation that my first copy made it to it's destination. 

Thanks again to everyone who has worked to put this all together. 


Who's next? 


Fish? Maybe you need a copy? 


Nick


----------



## ramzilla (May 29, 2013)

I got my copy from Kpakland. Great guy!! I am out of town for work for a bit but if someone needs a copy I will get some burned off asap when I get back(not sure yet when that will be)


----------



## woods works (May 29, 2013)

Got mine---Thanks confused8122, and Fish!!!

Installed and working, now just learning how to copy without the nasty message FILE CANNOT BE COPIED (or something like that). When I get it figured out will post for the next lucky's to keep the chain go'in.


----------



## woods works (May 30, 2013)

SUCCESS !!! Copies are made:biggrin: PM me an address and in the mail they go.


----------



## LowVolt (May 30, 2013)

woods works said:


> SUCCESS !!! Copies are made:biggrin: PM me an address and in the mail they go.




 :msp_thumbsup: :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 727sunset (Jun 1, 2013)

woods works said:


> SUCCESS !!! Copies are made:biggrin: PM me an address and in the mail they go.



PM sent.


----------



## woods works (Jun 1, 2013)

One more copy on its way accross the big lakes to Ontario CA.

The chain lives !!!---------Anyone else ???


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 1, 2013)

Good to see you fellas steppin' it up and movin' it along.


----------



## 727sunset (Jun 8, 2013)

Copy received from woods works, with thanks!
It's not installed etc yet but I'll certainly do my part and forward copies to the next two members who send PMs.


----------



## Adamgaspo (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll happily accept a copy and pass it on :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## 727sunset (Jun 9, 2013)

I'll get you one Adam.


----------



## rustyjeep (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey guys great idea. What do I need to do to get a copy?


----------



## 727sunset (Jun 19, 2013)

rustyjeep ~ You can be the candidate for my second copy.

PM me your shipping info.


----------



## 727sunset (Jun 19, 2013)

rustyjeep is gettin' a CD :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Bob95065 (Jun 19, 2013)

Is it of late to get I on this deal? What do I need to do?


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 19, 2013)

Bob95065 said:


> Is it of late to get I on this deal? What do I need to do?



PM me your address, I will hook you up. But when you get yours you need to make copies and send to two other people that want one.

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 20, 2013)

i'm still waiting on orders guys. I don't go on arboristsite a whole lot so don't get to see anyone in the thread requesting a copy. you best send me a PM


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 20, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> i'm still waiting on orders guys. I don't go on arboristsite a whole lot so don't get to see anyone in the thread requesting a copy. you best send me a PM



ok send him the pm, I already completed my end of the bargain.


----------



## Chuck Lee (Jul 5, 2013)

I would like to get a copy of the CD and I would be willing to pass it on to two others.

Chuck Lee


----------



## woods works (Jul 6, 2013)

Chuck Lee, send me Your mailing address via PM and I'll get one in the mail monday

Got 2 more copys to pass on ........... Anyone else ????


----------



## Adamgaspo (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey guys I just received my copy, have not had a chance to make a copy. I will get to it this weekend, pm me your info and I will send out two copy's here soon.

Adam


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 6, 2013)

Seems like this is going well!


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 13, 2013)

mdeiaCAT. get your mediaCAT here!!!!!!!!!!!

Ice cold mediaCAT here!!!!!!!!!!

:beer:


----------



## Chuck Lee (Jul 27, 2013)

I too have received my copy. I will have two ready to send out.

Chuck Lee


----------



## striderzz (Jul 27, 2013)

So, should I just PM someone above this post to get on a copy of the Cat?

Also, is there any interest in a downloadable version? Once I get my copy I can create an image of it, upload it to a website, and then post the link here so anyone can download it and run it from their computer or burn it to CD themselves. What do you guys think?

-n


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 27, 2013)

striderzz said:


> So, should I just PM someone above this post to get on a copy of the Cat?
> 
> Also, is there any interest in a downloadable version? Once I get my copy I can create an image of it, upload it to a website, and then post the link here so anyone can download it and run it from their computer or burn it to CD themselves. What do you guys think?
> 
> -n



I think people have tried that and gotten into a bit of trouble with stihl.


----------



## striderzz (Jul 27, 2013)

Ah.... fair enough. Thanks

-n


----------



## Big_Wood (Aug 15, 2013)

so guys. did this thing die out? i sent out a couple copies and have 2 left just chill'n. i wouldn't mind sending out some more. you guys in need just send me a PM. i got time tomorrow morning and Friday morning to send. first 2 gets my 2 last copies. i have also supplied a couple friends locally with copies coming to a total of 17 now. after these last 2 which are already made i am done. don't be shy now. send me a PM.


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 15, 2013)

Anybody got the new mediaCAT? My local dealer has it, just don't know if any copies are floating around yet? Not sure what version it is, but looks totally different.


----------



## Big_Wood (Aug 15, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Anybody got the new mediaCAT? My local dealer has it, just don't know if any copies are floating around yet? Not sure what version it is, but looks totally different.



i got a buddy who owns a stihl dealership next town over. i will work on getting a copy from him. i'm sure i can get one as he has been a family friend for over 40 years. just a matter of when i'll see him next.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Aug 18, 2013)

would love a 2013 media cat if anybody can help out, plenty of fun stuff to trade as well
Dave


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 18, 2013)

Definitive Dave said:


> would love a 2013 media cat if anybody can help out, plenty of fun stuff to trade as well
> Dave



I can send the 2012 copy if you like ? Your close to me .

If the new one finds it way here, I would be happy to copy several and send them out !


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 18, 2013)

Add me to the list, I can send out copies to people in Ontario as well.


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 18, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> I can send the 2012 copy if you like ? Your close to me .
> 
> If the new one finds it way here, I would be happy to copy several and send them out !



I believe the 2012 is very similar to the 2011. However the 2013 is totally different. I would like to get my hands on this version.


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 18, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> I believe the 2012 is very similar to the 2011. However the 2013 is totally different. I would like to get my hands on this version.



Hope someone can get it going here !


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Aug 18, 2013)

Anybody seen Fish. I miss that codger around here.


----------



## xtremez (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd like to get in on this. I'm not sure how to burn 2 copies when I get it but I think I can figure it out.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Sep 20, 2013)

i'm talking to fish on the phone right now i need a copy please, next person in line, step up.


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 20, 2013)

Sunrise Guy said:


> i'm talking to fish on the phone right now i need a copy please, next person in line, step up.



I can hook you up man! PM me your addy.

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 20, 2013)

Sunrise Guy said:


> i'm talking to fish on the phone right now...



Then tell him to send you a copy.


----------



## striderzz (Sep 20, 2013)

I might be up next as I just received my copy a week ago. Feel free to PM me if you want a copy. 

-n


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 20, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> i got a buddy who owns a stihl dealership next town over. i will work on getting a copy from him. i'm sure i can get one as he has been a family friend for over 40 years. just a matter of when i'll see him next.



Have you talked to your buddy yet?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi, Fish. Miss ya, buddy. But I understand. Trust me.


----------



## Stihl Ohioan (Sep 20, 2013)

I want a copy.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Sep 20, 2013)

Ohioan check your pm, anyone else need?
Dave
pm me for the hookup


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 21, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Have you talked to your buddy yet?



naw man. I really should though. damn it's just one of those things you know. he lives in an area where I never go. I haven't even talked to him in like 2 months. if you google "ucluelet rent it center" you will see. it is my buddy's shop, he is a stihl dealer. I live in tofino which is quite close but I just never make it down there. I should do it one day just for the hell of it. just been so busy with marine stuff. getting winterizations now so it should be taming down anytime. I will let you guys know when I talk to him. for me it's not really a priority. if he was a Husqvarna dealer I would be down there 3 times a week


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Sep 26, 2013)

Just got my copy. My thanks to Fish for phoning me up about this. Thing is, I need technical sheets that are referenced on the disk but, when I do a search for them, I'm told they're not found. Pretty frustrating. If anyone else has had this issue, let me know. "For servicing and repair of the drive tube assembly, see T 32.2006" That sheet is what I need.


----------



## c_silva88 (Oct 3, 2013)

Any one got a copy laying around?


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 3, 2013)

c_silva88 said:


> Any one got a copy laying around?



didn't I send you a copy?  maybe that was somebody else. I have sent out more then 2 so now i'm just gonna sit back and watch the chain unravel


----------



## c_silva88 (Oct 3, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> didn't I send you a copy?  maybe that was somebody else. I have sent out more then 2 so now i'm just gonna sit back and watch the chain unravel



Must have been some one else


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 3, 2013)

the fact that I have to drive 2 hours just to get a decent deal on blank dvd's is the reason why I will not promise anymore copies. when I get some more I suppose I could hook a few more up. only takes a couple minutes to burn a copy and a couple dollars to ship so no biggy


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 3, 2013)

Sunrise Guy said:


> Just got my copy. My thanks to Fish for phoning me up about this. Thing is, I need technical sheets that are referenced on the disk but, when I do a search for them, I'm told they're not found. Pretty frustrating. If anyone else has had this issue, let me know. "For servicing and repair of the drive tube assembly, see T 32.2006" That sheet is what I need.



So do you think there is something wrong with the disk? I have made quite a few of these and not had any problems. Let us know.


----------



## TheManOfStihl (Nov 11, 2013)

I would love to have a copy of the MediaCAT system, if anyone would be so kind? Pretty please?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 11, 2013)

TheManOfStihl said:


> I would love to have a copy of the MediaCAT system, if anyone would be so kind? Pretty please?



Send me a private message with your mailing address and I may be able to help.


----------



## Bob95065 (Nov 11, 2013)

Is this still going around? I am interested in a copy. What do I need to do to get it?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 12, 2013)

Bob95065 said:


> Is this still going around? I am interested in a copy. What do I need to do to get it?



Send a PM to someone who is offering up a copy with the assurance that _you_ in turn will send out at least two copies to others who request them in the future.

BTW, got ya covered TMOS.


----------



## landrover 101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Is any one able to help with as new as possible version of mediacat please

Trying to get manuals and ipl's for ms150t top handle which is a 2013 model of saw and br600 blower

Will be happy to PayPal a few extra dollars over towards postage given that I am in the uk then I guess I can start sending it around over here

Thanks in advance if anyone can help

Dave


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 31, 2013)

I am in the great white north so does this apply to me? I am sure I can fire out copies to my extended Maple syrup brothers


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 31, 2013)

Rockjock said:


> I am in the great white north so does this apply to me? I am sure I can fire out copies to my extended Maple syrup brothers


I'd love one especially a sweetened one.....maple syrup......mmmmmm


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 31, 2013)

landrover 101 said:


> Is any one able to help with as new as possible version of mediacat please
> 
> Trying to get manuals and ipl's for ms150t top handle which is a 2013 model of saw and br600 blower
> 
> ...


 I just checked the computer at my dealer and their version of mediacat does not yet include the 150c, only one dealer in town has one on the shelf so far though he said he has sold four and people love them.
br600 blower is under cleaning equipment in the current mediacat, that threw me for a minute as I was expecting a backpack blowers tab on the main screen and it isn't there.

landrover, Yukon and rockjock send me a conversation and I will get you hooked up
Dave


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 31, 2013)

Let me know if you guys get someone to send you a copy or not. The version that I have is the 2011 version.

I posted in a 441cm thread that I had mediacat and I have had three or four guys contact me for the disc and I have sent them copies. I still have there conversations going and hopefully I can get them to make copies and keep these things going.


----------



## tbone75 (Jan 1, 2014)

If I put my disc in , it will download some updates,or says it does ? But won't keep them ? 

Maybe we can get a new version this year ?


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 1, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> If I put my disc in , it will download some updates,or says it does ? But won't keep them ?
> 
> Maybe we can get a new version this year ?



Hmmmm kinda weird. The way I load the disc is I just install all the mediacat software on my computer. So every time I use mediacat I do not need to insert the mediacat disc into my computer. You can install it two different ways. 1.) where you kind of half install it to your PC and have to use the disc every time. 2.) where u install all of it to your PC and you never use the disc.

But I agree, we need to get an updated version.


----------



## tbone75 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have it installed on my puter, I put the disc in to copy it again , forgot and left it in. That is when I seen it would try to update.


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 1, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> I have it installed on my puter, I put the disc in to copy it again , forgot and left it in. That is when I seen it would try to update.



Yeah I don't know, I might go into control panel and uninstall then reinstall. What version are you running?


----------



## tbone75 (Jan 1, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Yeah I don't know, I might go into control panel and uninstall then reinstall. What version are you running?



2012


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 1, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> 2012


Well that is different than mine. Mine is 2011. I have not had any problems with mine at all.


----------



## tbone75 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have the 2011 also , on another puter , stihl working just fine. Haven't found any difference in them yet ?


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 14, 2014)

So who needs to send out a few discs? I got a guy that needs one. I sent him one but it appears to be lost into postal world never never land.


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 28, 2014)

rothville4 said:


> Could someone shoot me a copy of MC, will pass on no probs.



Anyone going to help this guy out?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 28, 2014)

Not me.

I've done my part here 10 times over.

The selfish and inconsiderate d-bags who have simply taken advantage of the spirit of the thread and not reciprocated accordingly should feel like the pieces of crap they were ( and obviously still are) when they asked for such charity in the first place.

And where's my  emoticon?


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 28, 2014)

I hear you poge. I have given out numerous copies. Well I hope someone chimes in...

Cheers!


----------



## woods works (Jan 28, 2014)

rothville4 said:


> Could someone shoot me a copy of MC, will pass on no probs.



Send me your address via PM and I'll get a 2011 copy to you.


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 28, 2014)

woods works said:


> Send me your address via PM and I'll get a 2011 copy to you.


Hey man just wondering if you could hook up another guy with a disc? If so just shoot me a pm and I will send you his address.


----------



## landrover 101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Big thanks to Definitive Dave just got my copy through the post this morning, which means anyone in the UK i now have it to send out over here if you want a copy pm me


----------



## woods works (Jan 29, 2014)

2 more copys in the mail today, out to needy CAD victoms.

Keep the chain alive !!


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice to see all is not lost. Good on you guys for steppin' it up.


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 31, 2014)

As I said I can help my Canadian CAD victims. But I need the disk first.. hint hint


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 31, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> As I said I can help my Canadian CAD victims. But I need the disk first.. hint hint



A few guys should be getting there discs in a few days. Someone will step up. I have faith!!!


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 31, 2014)

rothville4 said:


> Went by my local dealer today and ask about mediacat, was told Stihl doesn't use it anymore so there won't be a 2014 disk. They are going to dig around and see if they can find a 2013 disk for me.


Dig baby dig! Then send it to me! I will do my share!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 1, 2014)

rothville4 said:


> Went by my local dealer today and ask about mediacat, was told Stihl doesn't use it anymore so there won't be a 2014 disk.



Absolutely untrue. 2014 is out and there have already been updates to the new catalog.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 2, 2014)

rothville4 said:


> Anyone have a price file for mediacat?



I'm gonna take a wild-assed guess your most excellently informed dealer does.


----------



## MtnMike (Feb 9, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> As I said I can help my Canadian CAD victims. But I need the disk first.. hint hint



RockJock...PM sent...get back to me with your needs. Rory helped me out so I'm here to do my share!


----------



## Rockjock (Feb 9, 2014)

MtnMike said:


> RockJock...PM sent...get back to me with your needs. Rory helped me out so I'm here to do my share!



Thank you my friend I have replied. I am good to send a copy to my Canadian peeps!


----------



## gunrac (Feb 13, 2014)

if someone can help, i am also in need of a copy


----------



## ladrhog (Feb 13, 2014)

I would like a copy. from reading will it only work on a windows computer. i have an old macbook I keep in the shop. I guess I could dig out my really old gateway desktop


----------



## MtnMike (Feb 20, 2014)

Ladrhog, 

PM sent...shoot me your address and I'll try to get you a disc out tomorrow.


----------



## LowVolt (Feb 20, 2014)

gunrac said:


> if someone can help, i am also in need of a copy


Anyone helping you sir?


----------



## MtnMike (Feb 21, 2014)

Gunrac,

PM me your address and I'll send you a copy when I send Ladrhog's.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## LowVolt (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks mike for stepping up when you did not have to. I think you already sent out two?

Its a chain letter here guys, you get one, you send out two. Its that easy....


----------



## MtnMike (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, Rory, since your disc finally showed up, I figured I might as well send it out as a third contribution to the cause.


----------



## LowVolt (Feb 21, 2014)

MtnMike said:


> Well, Rory, since your disc finally showed up, I figured I might as well send it out as a third contribution to the cause.


Good call!


----------



## shawn022 (Mar 4, 2014)

Any chance of getting a copy? Thanks


----------



## WANABE (Mar 12, 2014)

Newbie here guys. I have read this thread from begining to end. It is great to see its evolution starting all of the way back in 2009. I would like to get a copy of the newest disk that yall have available with the date problem corrected. When I get my copy I will pass along the favor and try to keep this thread alive. Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## acutabove (Mar 12, 2014)

I would like a copy too if anyone is feeling gracious..........


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 12, 2014)

it is not a matter of anyone feeling gracious, it is a matter of fulfilling your end of a deal.


----------



## acutabove (Mar 12, 2014)

I like that....Would gladly do my part as well ! 

Sent from my HTC6990LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 12, 2014)

It's actually a little bit o' both, fellas. Always nice to see.

Cheers!


----------



## WANABE (Mar 12, 2014)

rothville4. I just sent you my address. Thanks.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 12, 2014)

Good to see you guys keeping this alive. Yes I agree it's 2014 and we are still rockin the 2011 mediaCAT. It is time for an upgrade.


----------



## shawn022 (Mar 16, 2014)

Got a couple copies here ready to send out. Just need some addresses. Thanks.


----------



## WANABE (Mar 17, 2014)

Does anyone know why rothville4's posts have disapeared from this thread? I wonder if he is still sending the disks or do I need to try to aquire one from another member?


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 18, 2014)

Interesting.........

Case of AS loosing a backup of some sort or did he decide not to do it....?


----------



## WANABE (Mar 18, 2014)

No problem, I just noticed your last several posts have gone away for some reason. So, am I the last guy you are talking about or do I have one coming? Thanks for responding


----------



## Rockfarmer (Mar 19, 2014)

Help!!!!


----------



## shawn022 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok guys I screwed up copying the media cat. Can someone walk me through it? I copied the disc to a flash drive and then burnt copies from the flash drive. The guys I sent it to are not able to get it to open and I don't want to leave them hanging. Thanks.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 26, 2014)

shawn022 said:


> Ok guys I screwed up copying the media cat. Can someone walk me through it? I copied the disc to a flash drive and then burnt copies from the flash drive. The guys I sent it to are not able to get it to open and I don't want to leave them hanging. Thanks.




Go disc to disc using the same format CD for the copy as the original is on...e.g., CD-R -> CD-R and not CD-R -> DVD or the other way around.


----------



## shawn022 (Mar 26, 2014)

I think I'm cd-r to cd-r, but I will check tonight. Thanks.


----------



## Rockfarmer (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok guys its my time to share the wealth. Send me a pm if your in need


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 29, 2014)

Rockfarmer said:


> Ok guys its my time to share the wealth. Send me a pm if your in need



Good man.


----------



## WANABE (Apr 4, 2014)

Got mine too. Thanks shawn022. So anyone just let me know and ill pick up after rockfarmer has done his. Thanks to everyone


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 5, 2014)

Great job guys. 

Just keep in mind that it may be a few weeks or longer for someone to request a copy. So always keep an eye on you alerts to see if someone responds.


----------



## shawn022 (Apr 5, 2014)

Glad you guys got it. In the process my CD burner went out on my P/c and I had to use a friends computer to burn the last copy. So maybe that was my original problem getting it to copy.


----------



## atpchas (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd like to update my collections of Stihl SMs and IPLs that I use to service the "Beg for Manuals" thread***. I'm good through about 2009, the date of the last mCAT CD I received. What I need is info for the newer models, especially he M-Tronic versions. If someone can share a CD with those models, I'd greatly appreciate it.

*** Thankfully, I'm not alone doing that task. Others (for example gmax, Hogwild1, mheim1, and Germanoak) carry the bulk of the load.


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 17, 2014)

Heck yeah let's get a new new version. I will ask my dealer if they have any newer versions than 2011.


----------



## RedFir Down (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey Rory I was at my local dealer the other day and I noticed his version was 2013.
Thanks again for copy you sent me... sure comes in handy!!


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes not sure what version my dealer is currently running but it looks totally different than the 2011.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 17, 2014)

There is a 2014 with updates as well. Not the same fundamental platform for simply importing the catalogs as has been the case in the past...so I've been told.

V3.33 is the latest platform I've seen distributed here with 2011 being the latest catalog I'm aware of being made available here on the V3.33 platform. Not sure when the platform changed, but I believe catalogs up until 2013 will import to the V3.33 platform with the change being made this year. I know of several dealers in my area who no longer use MediaCat for their main platform (which will handle any *** catalog input designed for MediaCAT, not just Stihl), in favor of a newer and more efficient/economical application for the purpose.

Not likely we'll be seeing that here any time soon, so keep the chain going with what ya got. And if ya have anything later than a V3.33 2011 catalog, well....
where is it?


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 17, 2014)

Sounds like we need the 2013 catalog to import. I will ask my dealer next time I go. Anyone else in good with their dealer try to dig one up.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 5, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Sounds like we need the 2013 catalog to import.



Doesn't work. I obtained the newer v5.X platform with the 2013 catalog and it's very different...and very cool, too. More intricate with lots more front end overhead baggage and fluff and stuff , but the search has been enhanced among other more useful things.

I also tried the reloader script for the older versions to see if it would work on the v5.X to change the expiration date without success.

Can't remember where that came from, but it sure would be nice to have one for the later version. If someone does or knows which Registry entries to edit, please speak up! I think the 2013 version expires at the end of this coming July.


----------



## glock37 (Jun 5, 2014)

The newest mc only has a few new saw ipl s but the parts search and history is cool as long as is the serial number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 5, 2014)

IEL on SH said that he has 2012 version. More current is always good but are there any differences between 2011 and 2012?

I believe I saw the current MC at my dealer and yes it is very different.

Come on you computer programming dudes, help some bruthas out.


----------



## Ducatidesmo (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Looking for the latest version. Thanks!


----------



## laustin956 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi can someone send me a link for a copy. Thanks leigh


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 28, 2014)

What's up dudes? Are we following threw with our ends of the bargain?


----------



## RobShelton (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello, I have some copies to send out. I got it from the generous guys on this thread and want to give back. Sorry guys, I was away from the computer for a while. Its a copy dated 01/2012. PM addresses to me and I will get them out as quickly as I can. Along with the vital instructions.


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 9, 2014)

RobShelton said:


> Hello, I have some copies to send out. I got it from the generous guys on this thread and want to give back. Sorry guys, I was away from the computer for a while. Its a copy dated 01/2012. PM addresses to me and I will get them out as quickly as I can. Along with the vital instructions.


When you run mediacat on your PC what year does it say it is? 2011 or 2012? We have been circulating the 2011 version. If it is the 2012 catalog I would be interested.


----------



## bennn*e (Jul 9, 2014)

The newest is 01-2014. Just got ours in the mail this week


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 9, 2014)

bennn*e said:


> The newest is 01-2014. Just got ours in the mail this week


Right but we have one that has no expiration on it and the current one we have or I have is 2011.


----------



## racerjohnbf (Jul 19, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Right but we have one that has no expiration on it and the current one we have or I have is 2011.


Does that mean you don't have to set your computer's clock back to use it?


----------



## glock37 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (Jul 19, 2014)

Doesnt expire untill 2050 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerjohnbf (Jul 19, 2014)

glock37 said:


> Doesnt expire untill 2050
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! I'd like a copy please.


----------



## Rockjock (Jul 19, 2014)

Add me to the list and I will be sure to send it to the 5 or so blokes that got the last copy from me.


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 21, 2014)

Someone taking care of these guys?????


----------



## RobShelton (Jul 21, 2014)

If anybody does some torrent downloading... 
http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/10607839
Please read carefully!


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 21, 2014)

RobShelton said:


> If anybody does some torrent downloading...
> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/10607839
> Please read carefully!


That is one way to do it but make sure your antivirus/internet security is up to date. I have been to that site in the past and seem to come away with more than just the file I wanted to download.

What is the link for? I am sure it is mediacat but what version?


----------



## gmax (Jul 21, 2014)

STIHL-SCS 01-2012


----------



## RobShelton (Jul 22, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> That is one way to do it but make sure your antivirus/internet security is up to date. I have been to that site in the past and seem to come away with more than just the file I wanted to download.
> 
> What is the link for? I am sure it is mediacat but what version?



Yes, there is no doubt viruses and spy-ware are available on that or any similar site. I've found it important to read the comments before downloading. But if one is downloading a cracked program the crack scans as a virus. The little marks by the uploader's name can help - trusted uploader, etc. Still, caveat emptor.

I have scaned my copy several times and never found anything.


----------



## Ducatidesmo (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the information and help. Would anyone happen to have just the image of the M-Tronic Carb? I have an older version that has the standard carb on my (or any) saw


----------



## tbone75 (Jul 25, 2014)

RobShelton said:


> If anybody does some torrent downloading...
> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/10607839
> Please read carefully!


Nice that someone was able to put it out there !

I am stihl waiting on a newer version , don't seem to be one ?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 25, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> Nice that someone was able to put it out there !
> 
> I am stihl waiting on a newer version , don't seem to be one ?



This is the newer platform and there is indeed a 2014 version complete with updates and all the bells and whistles. To date there's no method to "adjust" the expiration date on the newer version and I've not seen a 2014 version offered up for sharing in this thread. My 2013 version was generously provided by someone to whom I had sent a v3.xx version with no expiration...(at least not within our lifetime) and will expire on July 31. Whether or not it can be revived by back-dating the clock on the machine on which it resides remains to be seen, but I'll give it a shot and post the results. Attempts to "massage" the expiration restriction by a coupla folks has yet to be successful.

A way different look and much more functionality, but way more overhead and a lot more klunky to navigate unless you're an actual dealer networked into the system of the regional Stihl distributor and can take advantage of the more advanced features. When all else fails, the "Beg" thread is always buzzing and a great resource sometimes yielding very surprising results very quickly. Most of my stuff is from there and is much faster to navigate (the way I have it all cataloged) than MediaCAT anyway. Best feature of MediaCAT is the search function for "item", though the newer version will allow extraction of .pdf's to other storage media/locations and document printing quite easily fwiw.

​


----------



## tbone75 (Jul 25, 2014)

Stihl musta caught onto us ! LOL


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 31, 2014)

Back dating works for the v5.6.0 platform. No hoops to jump through and there seems to be complete functionality...at least for our purposes. I'm sure there would be issues if you were tied into a regional distributor, kept inventory, pricing, etc., but for just looking up IPL's and manuals, no problem.


----------



## racerjohnbf (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm a little nervous about the torrent deal, but I'll be happy to hold up my end if someone would send me a copy of the one without the expiration date.


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 3, 2014)

So who is going to help out this fine feller?


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 3, 2014)

There are a handful of guys on the previous page requesting a copy. Did you guys get them or what?????


----------



## gregsl (Aug 4, 2014)

I will take a copy as well. I'll make 3 copies and send them out to the next 3 people that request one.


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 4, 2014)

Gents count me in, I can resend the updated copy to the blokes I have sent the older version to. Spreading the mediacat 7-8 copies at a time!


----------



## racerjohnbf (Aug 10, 2014)

Seems like the chain has been broken.

Rory if you a willing to send out a copy to me, I'll send you money for postage and the cost of a disc. And I'll get a copy to the two guys above and the next two that post asking for a copy.


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 10, 2014)

Seriously? Hey don't request a copy if you aren't going to fulfill you end of the bargain. That is BS.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 11, 2014)

Lakeside53 said:


> One small note.... if you set your clock back, use the Mediacat, then set the clock forward, Mediacat will not run even if you set the clock back again... Same thing once the CD expires again. You'll need to dedicate an old PC to this, and make sure it doesn't set its clock to "internet time". One way around this is to use one of many programs to reset the registery each time... PITA though.
> 
> There another "stihl Service" cd circulalting that doesn't have these issues, and is current up to about 2003.


 I couldn't get it to work on my old computer so I kept the disc until I got the new computer, now I can't figure out how to set up the Media Cat thing, didn't see anything resembling a Stihl parts list or shop manual.


----------



## racerjohnbf (Aug 19, 2014)

gregsl said:


> I will take a copy as well. I'll make 3 copies and send them out to the next 3 people that request one.





Rockjock said:


> Gents count me in, I can resend the updated copy to the blokes I have sent the older version to. Spreading the mediacat 7-8 copies at a time!


Ok guys I got my copy thanks to a very generous AS member. Now it's my turn, PM me your addresses and I'll get copies out to you guys. And I've got the next 2 who ask.

a. palmer jr. would you like a copy? The one I have doesn't require you to re set your clock.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 19, 2014)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I couldn't get it to work on my old computer so I kept the disc until I got the new computer, now I can't figure out how to set up the Media Cat thing, didn't see anything resembling a Stihl parts list or shop manual.



I have a Mac and the disc never really 'worked' on that. Here's what I can find, if that is helpful.

Open '_STIHL_' folder.
Open '_SCS 01-2010_' folder.
Open '_Resources'_ folder.
Scroll down 2/3 of the way to find PDF files marked '_RA-xxxxx_' (service manuals) and '_TI-xxxx_' (technical information).
Open these with Adobe Acrobat, or something similar.

Philbert


----------



## VAChris (Sep 4, 2014)

Definitive Dave said:


> Ohioan check your pm, anyone else need?
> Dave
> pm me for the hookup


Do you still have a copy a mediacat available?


----------



## racerjohnbf (Sep 4, 2014)

VAChris said:


> Do you still have a copy a mediacat available?


Yeah man. PM me your addy and I'll hook you up.


----------



## gregsl (Sep 5, 2014)

racerjohnbf said:


> Yeah man. PM me your addy and I'll hook you up.


Received my copy yesterday. I'll make three copies and send to the next three people that want it. Please PM me your address.

I havent installed the program yet... What info does one use to fill out the registration section?


----------



## benmyers (Sep 5, 2014)

I would like to be in for a copy and will gladly make some and share. PM me please and we will get it going.

Ben


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 5, 2014)

gregsl said:


> What info does one use to fill out the registration section?



Anything will work...,including just a few taps of the space bar in each required field.


----------



## gregsl (Sep 5, 2014)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Anything will work...,including just a few taps of the space bar in each required field.


Thanks! Ill give that a try


----------



## racerjohnbf (Sep 7, 2014)

benmyers said:


> I would like to be in for a copy and will gladly make some and share. PM me please and we will get it going.
> 
> Ben


Hey Ben. PM me your address and I'll get one out to you later this week.


----------



## racerjohnbf (Sep 16, 2014)

Ben and Chris, hang in there, I had a busy week last week. I'm going to try to make the discs tonight and get them in the mail tomorrow. Sorry it's taking so long.


----------



## benmyers (Sep 22, 2014)

Got my copy and Thanks to racerjohn!

Anyone still needing a copy, PM me your address and I'll send it out. Plan on burning a few copies this evening.


----------



## Stihl Ohioan (Sep 22, 2014)

I am in too


----------



## benmyers (Sep 22, 2014)

you need a copy? PM me your address


----------



## john sess (Dec 1, 2014)

benmyers said:


> you need a copy? PM me your address


[email protected]

thanks


----------



## john sess (Dec 1, 2014)

benmyers said:


> Got my copy and Thanks to racerjohn!
> 
> Anyone still needing a copy, PM me your address and I'll send it out. Plan on burning a few copies this evening.


[email protected]

thanks


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 4, 2014)

*thump**thump**thump*


----------



## john sess (Dec 4, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> *thump**thump**thump*




?


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 4, 2014)

Just trying to wake up the thread so you get your mediacat bro.


----------



## john sess (Dec 4, 2014)

ok thanks. I'll stand by...


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 4, 2014)

Not sure if I already mentioned it, but the newer (but without non-expiration feature) 5.x.x 2013/2014 version does work on a back-dated computer.


----------



## dp0350 (Dec 15, 2014)

I could use a 2013/2014 copy if anyone has one. I'll obviously pay it forward for 3 myself.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2014)

I could use a new copy. 

Anyone know if the new copy works well with Winblows 8 ?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 15, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I could use a new copy.
> 
> Anyone know if the new copy works well with Winblows 8 ?




Only if it's installed on a machine with the date rolled back before July 31, 2014 (unless it's the 2014 version released in July which will expire July 2015).

Doesn't like an earlier installation of the v3.33 being on the same machine as it sees the updater process running in the background and doesn't allow two instances, hence won't fire up.

To my knowledge there is not a v5.x.x version available with the "never expires" feature.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 15, 2014)

Poge has certainly taken the bull by the horns when it comes to this newer version. Found a loophole and it certainly works. And for that we grateful. 

I would think we have some computer programmers amoung us that can get past the date expiration thing? I wonder who cracked the v3.33?


----------



## glock37 (Jan 14, 2015)

Id like a copy of the newer media cat dont expire The version that has the serial number lookup in it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 14, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Id like a copy of the newer media cat dont expire The version that has the serial number lookup in it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have it but you have to rollback the date on your PC.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh ok i have a copy that expired Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 15, 2015)

anyone in Ontario have the new roll back version?


----------



## billyjoejr (Jan 19, 2015)

I updated my XP laptop to Windows 7 a couple months ago. Went to look up some saw information on media cat, scratched head, then the Oh **** moment. Anybody got a Windows 7 copy to share? I'll gladly pay it forward.


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 19, 2015)

No issues running 2011 v3.33 here on a 7 machine.....


----------



## sld961 (Jan 19, 2015)

I would like a copy of mediacat.


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 19, 2015)

Hoping the people that need to step up, step up.....


----------



## atpchas (Jan 19, 2015)

The M-Cat copy I have is circa 2009 or so. Would appreciate a copy of the latest & greatest and will be happy to share with others. TIA.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 20, 2015)

atpchas said:


> The M-Cat copy I have is circa 2009 or so. Would appreciate a copy of the latest & greatest and will be happy to share with others. TIA.



Hi, Charlie. PM inbound.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 20, 2015)

So, just trying to follow... What are the options available? The last good foolproof version, no expiration, etc, was/is 2012?
2013 needs to be rolled back before opening? 2014? What needs to be done? 

The 2012 expires in 50 years? Who is asking for what? A foolproof 2012 is much better than a later version that will give trouble...???


----------



## sean.nickelson (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd like a copy too. The latest copy that doesn't expire would be nice, but I'll take a roll back version if that's all I can get. Thanks


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 20, 2015)

The v3.33 (commonly referred to as the non-expiring version) will work until you've already been dead for a while. The last catalog associated with that version was the 2011 catalog.

The later 5.x versions are a completely different format with no known "modification" allowing for non-expiration, hence requiring one to roll back the date on a computer to make it work. I believe the first v5 catalog was the 2012 catalog. The latest I'm aware of floating around here is the 2013 catalog.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 20, 2015)

So there is a 2013 that doesn't need rolled back? No expire for 30 plus years?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 20, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> So there is a 2013 that doesn't need rolled back? No expire for 30 plus years?


I know I just crawled out from under a rock, but what's this media cat, since I refuse to read all 51 pages.
John


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 20, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> So there is a 2013 that doesn't need rolled back? No expire for 30 plus years?


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I know I just crawled out from under a rock, but what's this media cat, since I refuse to read all 51 pages.
> John


The program the stihl dealer uses to reference all models, all ipls, service manuals and tech bulletins .


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 20, 2015)

K, thanks. Now I'm in the know.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 20, 2015)

Fish started this thread some time ago as a way to perpetuate the bootleg distribution of the MediaCAT CD through a chain letter style idea. Ya get a copy of the CD and make 3 or 4 more and send em out to folks who request em, they make a couple copies to pay it forward, and so on...

So far the chain still has a few links, though the software program that was previously the prevalent commodity because it was hacked to never expire, (a license is required for a legit version), has been superseded by a newer version that has yet to be "fixed" aside from needing to be installed on a computer with the date rolled back in order to work.

The latest non-expiring version is v3.33 with the 2011 catalog and is still a great resource being passed around.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 20, 2015)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Fish started this thread some time ago as a way to perpetuate the bootleg distribution of the MediaCAT CD through a chain letter style idea. Ya get a copy of the CD and make 3 or 4 more and send em out to folks who request em, they make a couple copies to pay it forward, and so on...
> 
> So far the chain still has a few links, though the software program that was previously the prevalent commodity because it was hacked to never expire, (a license is required for a legit version), has been superseded by a newer version that has yet to be "fixed" aside from needing to be installed on a computer with the date rolled back in order to work.
> 
> The latest non-expiring version is v3.33 with the 2011 catalog and is still a great resource being passed around.


Is that why my Media Cat doesn't seem to work? It worked when I first got it, tried it a few days ago and never did find the IPls or shop manuals..Mine's a 2010 v 3.2.9


----------



## towingace (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, I must confess. I received a copy of v3.33 a few weeks ago from Rockfarmer. It was kind of a 1 on1 deal, he was just helping me out. I didn't know (or realize) of this chain letter until I stumbled across this thread a few days ago. Just like Wanabe, I read every dang page, so I could see the evolvement, from start to current.

Rocky mentioned making a couple of copies & sending them to other people, but, when I said I didn't know how to do that, he told me to just pass this one along when I was done with it. No, I'm not blamin' Rocky, I'm a little slow sometimes and I probly missed something.

Now that I'm up to speed (sort of), I will get some help makin' some copies & getting them out there. This is a cool deal & I want to help keep it rolling. It's gonna take a couple days to figure this out, I'll let you guys know when I have them ready.

Oh yeah, sooner the better, cuz I want to get off Poge's "chit list".


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 21, 2015)

I could really use any info available for Stihl. I'll pay for it, not interested in stealing it.


----------



## towingace (Jan 21, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I could really use any info available for Stihl. I'll pay for it, not interested in stealing it.


It's a good idea to read a few pages of this thread to see how this works. If you don't want to read them all, then probably the last 10 pages or so would be enough to enlighten ya.

Anyways, the only "payment" required, is to make at least 2 copies of the disc & send them to the next people requesting them.

I read somewhere in here, that the use of currency is not recommended for liability reasons. Some guys even mailed to overseas recipients without accepting postage reimbursement. The big deal seems to be getting EVERYBODY to comply.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 21, 2015)

towingace said:


> Well, I must confess. I received a copy of v3.33 a few weeks ago from Rockfarmer. It was kind of a 1 on1 deal, he was just helping me out.......
> 
> Oh yeah, sooner the better, cuz I want to get off Poge's "chit list".



Hahaha! Hell, Rory runs the principal's office around here! LOL Nah, man. I woulda sent ya a "one-off" myself if I thought it would have helped with your particular project. As you've realized, the content available on the CD isn't exactly a road map for all the 050/051/075/076 changes over the years!!!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 21, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Is that why my Media Cat doesn't seem to work? It worked when I first got it, tried it a few days ago and never did find the IPls or shop manuals..Mine's a 2010 v 3.2.9



There's one way to find out!

Could also be that the catalog itself is simply gone from your hard drive. If the application starts it should at least give ou the option to either repair, add, or update the catalog


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 21, 2015)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> There's one way to find out!
> 
> Could also be that the catalog itself is simply gone from your hard drive. If the application starts it should at least give ou the option to either repair, add, or update the catalog


 I think my problem is I bought a new computer, Windows 8, and am just having trouble installing the media cat. I'll eventually get it I think.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 21, 2015)

Shoot me a PM if it's a no-go and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 21, 2015)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Shoot me a PM if it's a no-go and I'll see if I can help.


 Where I got stuck was on the page where they wanted me to register. I wasn't sure whether I should register or not so haven't done that yet. Is it okay to register?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 21, 2015)

Reposting this for guys having trouble - especially with a Macintosh computer, where the software will not load, but individual files can be accessed:

Open '_STIHL_' folder.
Open '_SCS 01-2010_' folder.
Open '_Resources'_ folder.
Scroll down 2/3 of the way to find PDF files marked '_RA-xxxxx_' (service manuals) and '_TI-xxxx_' (technical information).
Open these with Adobe Acrobat, or something similar.

Philbert


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 21, 2015)

PogoInTheWoods said:


>


Well, this is the one I got from my uncle, and it doesn't need rolled back. He got it here.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 21, 2015)

I think it has a few more of the newer models covered than the 2011.....


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 21, 2015)

towingace said:


> It's a good idea to read a few pages of this thread to see how this works. If you don't want to read them all, then probably the last 10 pages or so would be enough to enlighten ya.
> 
> Anyways, the only "payment" required, is to make at least 2 copies of the disc & send them to the next people requesting them.
> 
> I read somewhere in here, that the use of currency is not recommended for liability reasons. Some guys even mailed to overseas recipients without accepting postage reimbursement. The big deal seems to be getting EVERYBODY to comply.



I don't know how to make copies. Is there a place that would do it or would I have to buy a copier?


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 21, 2015)

If you have a newer computer, you should have a dvd suite that allows you to copy data discs


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 21, 2015)

If you have Windows 8 they have everything that earlier Windows versions have, they just hide it better. I bought my new computer about a year ago and still am finding stuff on it that I didn't know it had..


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 21, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> Well, this is the one I got from my uncle, and it doesn't need rolled back. He got it here.



My bad. Sorry. Didn't realize there were non-expiring 2012 versions floating around, though there is a specific way to import a 2012 catalog into an earlier non-expiring v3.33 version. There's also a little .exe program out there that'll eliminate the date restriction on v3.33 that he may have used. 2013 is where the big change occurred and the v5.6 platform was introduced. So far, date roll-back is the only known way to keep it running past its expiration/license renewal date.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 21, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Where I got stuck was on the page where they wanted me to register. I wasn't sure whether I should register or not so haven't done that yet. Is it okay to register?



A couple taps on the space bar should do the trick in the required registration fields.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah, my uncle said that the geeks tried, but couldn't crack the 2013 time stamp..... I'll see if he has a copy of the 2012, he is traveling right now....


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah, just type in anything on the registration, no Nazi squad will come after you. 





Wow, the program here automatically made Nazi
start with a capital letter!!!! Well Colorado and all!!!!!


----------



## towingace (Jan 21, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I don't know how to make copies. Is there a place that would do it or would I have to buy a copier?


Yeah, that's me too. We're set up to do it, but I have to have somebody help my non-puter azz. I was hoping to get going on that today, but it looks like it's going to be tomorrow.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 21, 2015)

It has XP but I turned it in to a computer guy to put a newer Windows on it because I couldn't run my Quickbooks anymore, it said it was too old of internet program even though it was all up to date. I think he is putting Windows 7.
I'm not sure it has a DVD player on it, I'll have to look. I pretty much just use it for running the books and checking email.

If someone wants to send me it I'll get the computer guy to copy it, I'm sure he can do that?

It would certainly help me out, I've got easily a dozen Stihl saws that need to get fixed.



a. palmer jr. said:


> If you have Windows 8 they have everything that earlier Windows versions have, they just hide it better. I bought my new computer about a year ago and still am finding stuff on it that I didn't know it had..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 21, 2015)

Okay, I followed the directions and managed to get the Stihl file and pdfs open. That's about all I would use, I think.. Thanks!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 22, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Reposting this for guys having trouble - especially with a Macintosh computer, where the software will not load, but individual files can be accessed:
> 
> Open '_STIHL_' folder.
> Open '_SCS 01-2010_' folder.
> ...



Not applicable to the v5.6 format...., unfortunately. There is, however, a method in v5.6 to copy files to alternate locations via the "print" function. Handy for just snagging specific IPL's and manuals of interest for easier access (or transportation) than having to use the whole program just to identify a part number.

I've yet to take the time to figure out how to otherwise access the .pdf's.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 22, 2015)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Not applicable to the v5.6 format...., I've yet to take the time to figure out how to otherwise access the .pdf's.


As a Mac user, I am just accustomed to being told that it is 'my fault' when things don't work (_"Ooooooh, . . . . it's a MAC....!"_).

Not sure which version I have - there was some confusion if it was even copied correctly when I got it, and I was told not to redistribute it due to potential errors (?) But I was able to 'open' the disc (maybe '_explore_' for Windows users?) and copy the .PDF files without all of the other stuff that did not work anyways on a Mac. I have to explore these files manually, but still a lot of valuable information. Thanks. Hope this helps others.

Philbert


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 22, 2015)

I got the Media Cat installed on my computer today with no problems. I registered it also. No Nazis came to my door but I did notice a lot of helicopters hovering over the house...


----------



## Philbert (Jan 22, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I did notice a lot of helicopters hovering over the house...



. . . probably wanted to look stuff up on the Cat, or ask how to get their own copy . . .

Philbert


----------



## game04 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm interested in receiving a copy and sending two out. Is anyone waiting to send one?


----------



## Philbert (Mar 8, 2015)

*Australian Discs?
*
Has anyone compared the contents of the Media Cat being passed around here and the ones available on eBay (appear to mostly be from Australia)? There are a bunch of them posted there, and claim to be genuine STIHL product, not copies. Around $10 - $12 with shipping. Might be an option around the date issues, or maybe they come with the same? Some say 'Mac Compatible', others say not. I would be interested to hear from anyone who may have tried one of these (even our friends down under).

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 8, 2015)

Would be interested in what those are all about. Better get em while they're hot. They won't last long once Stihl gets wind of em.....unless maybe they're already expired and require either a license or a date roll-back in order to install and function correctly. And Mac compatible would certainly be a new twist to the platform.. Never heard of it being available in the Mac format.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 8, 2015)

Most of them say 'Not for Mac', although, one or two had a Mac OS symbol on them (not that anyone on eBay might misrepresent, or over embellish, what they have). I assume that these would have downloadable PDF files that are readable on a Mac, like the Media Cat, even if the rest of the software does not load.

I have no idea about the date thing, which is why I asked if anyone ever ordered one. I suppose that it would be worth asking the sellers which edition these are.

Philbert


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 9, 2015)

So who is helping out this fine feller?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 9, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Most of them say 'Not for Mac', although, one or two had a Mac OS symbol on them (not that anyone on eBay might misrepresent, or over embellish, what they have). I assume that these would have downloadable PDF files that are readable on a Mac, like the Media Cat, even if the rest of the software does not load....



The newer v5.x format (if that's indeed what's on the eBay CD's) doesn't have a simple directory full of .pdf's for easy retrieval or transfer to a hard drive or other media. (At least I haven't been able to find it yet.) There's a process of "printing to file" IPL's or manuals using the software itself to achieve essentially the same result, though it is obviously OS specific and is limited to providing info for only one product (saw, whatever) at a time vs. just copying and pasting multiple files as with the v3.3 format.

And I'm tapped out on copies for anyone at the moment, though have sent out a few on the side to several folks hoping they'll step up and spread a few around.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 9, 2015)

Just FYI......I am never referring to you Poge. You have more than done your part in this ministry of the mediaCAT.


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 9, 2015)

On one of my older computers, I had a program called "snagit" that would allow putting the mediacat to files, e-mail, etc..


----------



## towingace (Mar 9, 2015)

I have yet to fulfill my obligation here. A few weeks ago I had wifey assist me with our first attempt, but it didn't work. Our friend / neighbor, who is pretty brilliant with computers, came by to assist us. For some reason, he had no more success than we did. I'm sure there's something simple we're missing here. I'm going to reread the v3.3 portion of this thread, to see if I can pick up on whatever that simple something might be.


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 9, 2015)

Just do a data copy from the original disc, and make sure that it is on a dvd, of course.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 9, 2015)

It does not have to be a dvd. It will fit on a CDR


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 9, 2015)

which version are you talking about? The 2012 is on a dvd. So to burn a copy straight on my computer, I have to copy it on another dvd.


----------



## towingace (Mar 9, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> Just do a data copy from the original disc, and make sure that it is on a dvd, of course.


LOL. Well, as much as I hate to admit it, we already figured that out...the hard way. Beer Mugs


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 9, 2015)

I am pretty much computer illiterate, so I just do a straight copy, so it is just like the original, and all the new owner needs to do is put it in and follow the instructions


----------



## towingace (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks Harley. It sounds simple enough, I will pass this on.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 9, 2015)

I am talking 2011


----------



## towingace (Mar 9, 2015)

LowVolt said:


> I am talking 2011


I'll have to double-check the date. Don't all the v3.3 versions work the same?


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 9, 2015)

???? My version is also 3.3


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 9, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> Just do a data copy from the original disc, and make sure that it is on a dvd, of course.



Bad advice if the original copy is on a CD-R.

DVD to DVD works. CD-R to CD-R works. Either one to the other as a direct disc copy will not. You'd need to copy the content from of one format to hard drive as an ISO image and then burn it to the other format as an ISO. If you're lucky, that'll work to convert from DVD to CD-R. You'll need to use an app that creates ISO images, of course. I've done it with both versions (v3.3 and v5.x) with success, though somehow lost the auto install functionality on the copies. They still installed, but the .exe needed to be invoked. All that stated, I'm using and older Windows format and burning software. Newer stuff may circumvent the DVD/CD-R format differences, but I don't think so.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 9, 2015)

Easier, simpler answer...., if your copy is a CD-R disc, copy it to a CD-R disc. If it's a DVD, copy it to a DVD.


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 9, 2015)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Easier, simpler answer...., if your copy is a CD-R disc, copy it to a CD-R disc. If it's a DVD, copy it to a DVD.


That is what I was trying to say. The guys that took the date expire off of the 2012 version put it on a dvd, so I assumed that it was
a larger version, and needed to be on a dvd......


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 9, 2015)

If the guys failing to make a copy, would just do a straight "copy" on their dvd suite would not have any trouble. When they go
trying to rearrange things, etc., then the problems arise.....


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 9, 2015)

Again, not entirely accurate as it depends on the type of disc being copied. A DVD won't clone to a CD-R. Period.

And the date thing is a simple file that changes the registry entry affecting the expiration. A couple kb's at best and was introduced in the plain old CD format in the first place..., which was only around 690 meg total for the whole ball o' wax. Not a deal breaker in size for CD-R by any means.

The newest (and expiring) v5.x version (from 2013 and later) does require a DVD due to its 1.3GB size.

Sorry to confuse anyone with the facts, but...


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, pretty much what I am tryng to say, the older versions were on cd, the 2012 was sent to me on dvd. Sorry, I was assuming we were talking about the 2012 version, the later versons haven't gotten the time expire figured out yet, have they?
Yes, by all means, if it is on a cd , copy it to a cd, if it is on a dvd, copy it to a dvd. 
My point is, just do a straight copy, don't pull it apart and play with the files. 
If someone has figured out how to fix the expire dates on the latest versions, let us start doing those copies.


----------



## atpchas (Mar 10, 2015)

game04 said:


> I'm interested in receiving a copy and sending two out. Is anyone waiting to send one?


PM sent.


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 1, 2015)

Everybody that recently requested a copy get one?


----------



## sld961 (Apr 2, 2015)

LowVolt said:


> Everybody that recently requested a copy get one?


I haven't got one yet.


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 2, 2015)

@PaulB84


----------



## PaulB84 (Apr 3, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Reposting this for guys having trouble - especially with a Macintosh computer, where the software will not load, but individual files can be accessed:
> 
> Open '_STIHL_' folder.
> Open '_SCS 01-2010_' folder.
> ...



helpful info right there for any mac users running v3.3 2011. still no idea what manual is what but at least now I can hunt and peck my way around til I find what I need. Anyone got a legend/key for the PDF file names that corresponds to the actual models?...thanks again lowvolt and philbert. 

SLD961 I PMd you re mediacat.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 3, 2015)

I've asked a few times. The problem is I don't know how to make copies. I offered to pay for it or pay for some copies to be made but that never amounted to anything.




LowVolt said:


> Everybody that recently requested a copy get one?


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 3, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I've asked a few times. The problem is I don't know how to make copies. I offered to pay for it or pay for some copies to be made but that never amounted to anything.


I will help you out. It takes me about 30 sec to make 3 copies. I have a cd duplicator at work. Pm me.


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 5, 2015)

I am going to ask again..... Does everyone have a copy that wanted a copy? 

If you don't have the capability to duplicate a disk, don't request one. If you get on here once a year, don't request one. This is not the free mediacat thread. Your end if the deal is to duplicate the disk twice and send out the two copies costing you no more than $8.

Comprende?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry just seeing this now. I will try and send a PM, see to not have the best luck with PMs lately though. Thanks.

I work on alot of Stihl and Husqvarna saws. We don't have much for info on the Stihls.
The Husqvarna book... it's a binder about about 4" thick and held together with duct tape, sweat, grease and some magic haha!



LowVolt said:


> I will help you out. It takes me about 30 sec to make 3 copies. I have a cd duplicator at work. Pm me.


----------



## Rockjock (Apr 6, 2015)

LowVolt said:


> I am going to ask again..... Does everyone have a copy that wanted a copy?
> 
> If you don't have the capability to duplicate a disk, don't request one. If you get on here once a year, don't request one. This is not the free mediacat thread. Your end if the deal is to duplicate the disk twice and send out the two copies costing you no more than $8.
> 
> Comprende?



do we cannucks count? I can and have made copies so if at all possible hook me up


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 6, 2015)

Philbert said:


> As a Mac user, I am just accustomed to being told that it is 'my fault' when things don't work (_"Ooooooh, . . . . it's a MAC....!"_).
> 
> Not sure which version I have - there was some confusion if it was even copied correctly when I got it, and I was told not to redistribute it due to potential errors (?) But I was able to 'open' the disc (maybe '_explore_' for Windows users?) and copy the .PDF files without all of the other stuff that did not work anyways on a Mac. I have to explore these files manually, but still a lot of valuable information. Thanks. Hope this helps others.
> 
> Philbert


 I run a Mac and I bootcamped windows 7. I can run IOS and windows at the same time . It's great for those silly programs that don't like IOS


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 6, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> do we cannucks count? I can and have made copies so if at all possible hook me up


@PaulB84 

Can you help this gentleman out?


----------



## PaulB84 (Apr 6, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> do we cannucks count? I can and have made copies so if at all possible hook me up



Happy to. Postage will prob be a little more but I'm sure its still reasonable. Half the change in my pocket is Canadian, along with all the beer in my fridge 

PM me your address and I'll get it sent this week.


----------



## Rockjock (Apr 6, 2015)

LowVolt said:


> @PaulB84
> 
> Can you help this gentleman out?



Gentleman? Hey watch it mister!


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 6, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> Gentleman? Hey watch it mister!


Sorry about that....


----------



## Rockjock (Apr 6, 2015)

LowVolt said:


> Sorry about that....



Is ok.. lol


----------



## PaulB84 (Apr 7, 2015)

Rockjock and SLD961 have copies on the way


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 7, 2015)

PaulB84 said:


> Rockjock and SLD961 have copies on the way


You da man!


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi guys, wondering if I could also get a copy. I can make 2 abs send em out to who ever needs


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

Anyone hook a guy up? Begging.


----------



## PaulB84 (Apr 10, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Anyone hook a guy up? Begging.



I'm sure SLD or rockjock will help you out

No.idea how to "tag" someone into this thread so they know we're talking about em...


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 10, 2015)

just put this @ in front of there username

@PaulB84 
@mortalitool


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

@Rockjock can you hook it up?


----------



## PaulB84 (Apr 10, 2015)

LowVolt said:


> just put this @ in front of there username
> 
> @PaulB84
> @mortalitool



Cool thanks.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 10, 2015)

Could one of you fellas look in your manuals and tell me what it says for WOT RPM on a SH-86C blower?


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 11, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/attachments/testing-and-setting-data-pdf.406657/


----------



## sld961 (Apr 11, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> @Rockjock can you hook it up?


I'd he doesn't get back to you, let me know.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 11, 2015)

sld961 said:


> I'd he doesn't get back to you, let me know.


Thanks! No word yet.


----------



## PaulB84 (Apr 11, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Thanks! No word yet.


He may not have gotten it yet, that crazy canadian....


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 11, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Could one of you fellas look in your manuals and tell me what it says for WOT RPM on a SH-86C blower?



Couldn't get the above link to open, so if you couldn't either..., 7200RPM (with nozzle attached)


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks... won't clutter the thread with any more OT posts.


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 11, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Thanks... won't clutter the thread with any more OT posts.


Why don't you get a copy of the Mediacat?

it has the sh-86 workshop manual on it.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 12, 2015)

PaulB84 said:


> He may not have gotten it yet, that crazy canadian....


No word yet on obtaining mediacat. Can you help a guy out? Got tons of stihl stuff to go through and fix.


----------



## sld961 (Apr 13, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> No word yet on obtaining mediacat. Can you help a guy out? Got tons of stihl stuff to go through and fix.


PM me your address.


----------



## Jason Smoot (Apr 13, 2015)

May I get a copy of mediacat please. Thanks.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 13, 2015)

Jason Smoot said:


> May I get a copy of mediacat please. Thanks.


If I get one I'll send you one. PM me so I know where to find you


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## sld961 (Apr 15, 2015)

@mortalitool your's went out today. 

@Jason Smoot, PM me your address.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 15, 2015)

sld961 said:


> @mortalitool your's went out today.
> 
> @Jason Smoot, PM me your address.


Thank you!


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey fellas, i got the mediacat copy in the mail just today. i found where the service and technical information is...is there a place to find the IPL's?

Thanks in advance


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 20, 2015)

when the program loads what do you see?


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 20, 2015)

It pops up on the screen. I clicked open folder to view files. It then opens in windows folder. I can see the service manuals and technical information.....just no IPLs


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 20, 2015)

You need to have a copy, that when you pop in the cd, it loads itself, and you let it load itself.


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 20, 2015)

then whenever you want the program, you click on the icon on the desktop, and it loads and shows the menu.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 20, 2015)

Gotcha. I don't think I have that copy. I can't get mediacat to actually load. Throws me an error message when I run the setup


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 20, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> then whenever you want the program, you click on the icon on the desktop, and it loads and shows the menu.


You have that version? Could I get it from you? Is that even possible?


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah, I beg these guys to just do a straight disc copy using their computer's dvd suite, but these guys insist on fondling their files and whatnot. I'll have to dig around
for my hard copy, if I still have it. I have been using our shop's Stihl website access for everything now, so I am not even sure where it is.

Hopefully someone in line that owes a couple of copies will step up and do their duty... But I'll look for it anyway. Anyone else have a copy?


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 20, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> Yeah, I beg these guys to just do a straight disc copy using their computer's dvd suite, but these guys insist on fondling their files and whatnot. I'll have to dig around
> for my hard copy, if I still have it. I have been using our shop's Stihl website access for everything now, so I am not even sure where it is.
> 
> Hopefully someone in line that owes a couple of copies will step up and do their duty... But I'll look for it anyway. Anyone else have a copy?


I appreciate the feedback and help harleyT. I have been waiting on the disc to come. Came today and I was like a kid in the candy store. I have so much stihl things to work on that having the full version would help me out so much. If you find it just PM me and we can go from there. 

The disc I got today came on a cd-r disc. Does that matter?


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah when you get it up and going, it is great. It also has a part search feature. You type in a part number, it tells you which models that the part came out on and a link to that actual ipl.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 20, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> Yeah when you get it up and going, it is great. It also has a part search feature. You type in a part number, it tells you which models that the part came out on and a link to that actual ipl.


Wow. That is sweeeet. I will pay money to have that particular version. I'm a man in need! Thanks harley


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 20, 2015)

If the disc that it was copied from was a cd too, that is fine. Does it tell you a year? Mine is a 2012, if I can find it.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 20, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> If the disc that it was copied from was a cd too, that is fine. Does it tell you a year? Mine is a 2012, if I can find it.


OK.

Not sure on year. Wanna say its 2010 or 2011?? I'll have to fire up the PC tomorrow and take a look


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 20, 2015)

It was set up so no money would be involved, so the lawyers wouldn't have that to biatch about.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 20, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> It was set up so no money would be involved, so the lawyers wouldn't have that to biatch about.


Right right.

Maybe I purchased a "part" from you though


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll look.

It would be best if those that are next in line would forward good copies like they are supposed to.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 20, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> I'll look.
> 
> It would be best if those that are next in line would forward good copies like the are supposed to.


I agree. And thanks!! 

If you do find it and I end up with a copy I will do my duty and forward it on to the next in line


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 21, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> The disc I got today came on a cd-r disc. Does that matter?



It only matters when you copy it to pay it forward. A cd-r copy needs to be copied to a blank cd-r. A dvd needs to be copied to a dvd, etc. Either should install w/o issue if they were good copies in the first place...provided you're not trying to run dvd media on an older cd drive.

If you continue to have problems, shoot me a PM. Be more than happy to help you sort it out.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 21, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> Yeah, I beg these guys to just do a straight disc copy using their computer's dvd suite, but these guys insist on fondling their files and whatnot.



Some of us know what we're doing and offer competent advice on the matter...., and whatnot.


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 21, 2015)

I have been saying all along, if it came as a cd, it needs to be copied as a cd, and if it came on a dvd it needs to be copied on a dvd.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 21, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> It pops up on the screen. I clicked open folder to view files. It then opens in windows folder. I can see the service manuals and technical information.....just no IPLs



V3.29 / V3.33 should look like this if the installation went correctly and a catalog was copied to your hard drive. If you chose not to copy the catalog to your drive and try opening the program without the CD in your drive, you will indeed get an error. 

​


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 21, 2015)

Zi have version 3.33. Installation did not occur. Do I need to set my clock back on my pc?


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 21, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Zi have version 3.33. Installation did not occur. Do I need to set my clock back on my pc?


No. 3.33 installs and runs fine without setting the clock back.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok. I'll try again tonight


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 21, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> I have been saying all along, if it came as a cd, it needs to be copied as a cd, and if it came on a dvd it needs to be copied on a dvd.



Not exactly...



HarleyT said:


> Just do a data copy from the original disc, and make sure that it is on a dvd, of course.



Post 1058 was an attempt to provide some clarity there, as well as describing a method for converting a CD version to a DVD version, etc., for anyone inclined to do so.

Individual catalogs can be distributed among the v3.x versions as folders without the need for installing a whole new base application. Can even import catalogs from many other *** vendors into the program. The version we're familiar with and is the one circulating here is not Mac compatible. Therefore the cd/dvd/whatever is only useful to Mac users as a source for the folders and files of interest since the program won't install on a Mac. That requires a bit of creativity in navigating the disc contents to find and copy the .pdf's of interest. Call it fondling, whatever...

Straight copies are a good thing and a simple thing when copying to like media. Conversion from CD to DVD is a good thing and relatively simple as well if one understands the process involved, but it isn't a direct copy process. Distribution and copying of catalogs/individual folders and files is also a simple thing when understood and done correctly according to the intended purpose and operating system.

FWIW, there should be a DVD with both the V3.3 and the V5.6 platforms floating around fairly soon. No guarantee the latter will have the expiration issue resolved, but it will at least be included and can be installed on a back-dated computer if not.

If someone has a 2012 V3.33 version, I'd appreciate a copy.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 21, 2015)

LowVolt said:


> No. 3.33 installs and runs fine without setting the clock back.



If it has the date script built in and is a good copy.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm lost. Can I send someone my computer? Lol


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 21, 2015)

There's nuthin' to it, bro. Should just install if the copy is good. If maybe you installed without copying the catalog to your hard drive, try putting the CD in the drive, then open the program.

Do you have a MediaCAT shortcut icon on your main desktop screen when you fire up your 'puter?


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 21, 2015)

I did try to install without copying the catalog over. What folder should I copy over to my hard drive? Where should I put it? 

I do not have the mediacat shortcut icon on my desktop.


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah, my bad. When I introduced the 2012 version here, it was put on a dvd by another member here for us, who I won't name. And the previous ones had been on cd, so
I misspoke earlier about copying it on dvd, I falsely assumed that the 2012 version was being passed around. 


Pogo, if you want a 2012 version, I can send you one if you want, I am sure I'll turn it up this afternoon.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 21, 2015)

You should install the whole program (unless you have a Mac). The installation will create the right directories and paths on your hard drive.

Here's the deal:

When you insert the CD it should auto-run to start the installation. May take a few seconds to spin up and get going, but should begin the installation on its own. (If not, you can manually initiate the setup.exe in the CD's main directory.)

A splash screen should open giving you some initial options such as language and whether or not you want to install the catalog on your hard drive....which you do.

Next is navigating through some registration questions...most of which can be effectively answered by a few taps on the space bar and need not be legitimate answers as they don't get sent anywhere for verification anyway.

An installation progress page should appear and the magic happens. The catalog is around 600MB and will take a while, but you should be totally good to go from start to finish in 20 minutes or so (if everything goes right) and should end up with a screen like the pic I posted when you start MediaCAT.

Should then be able to access the contents of the catalog on your hard drive without the CD being in the drive.


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 21, 2015)

Well I dug out a copy. It was tucked in a "Little Feat" sleeve. I'll make a few copies and see if they are good.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 21, 2015)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> You should install the whole program (unless you have a Mac). The installation will create the right directories and paths on your hard drive.
> 
> Here's the deal:
> 
> ...


Awesome! I will do this tonight! Thanks for the help Pogo


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 21, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> Well I dug out a copy. It was tucked in a "Little Feat" sleeve. I'll make a few copies and see if they are good.


Cool! I'm thinking my copy is a bum one. But will verify tonight.


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 21, 2015)

If I remember right, you have to go to "catalog settings" and copy the files to your hard drive there, at least that is how I have done it.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 21, 2015)

Only if you're importing a catalog to a 'client only' installation and if the CD is in the drive.

And I'd certainly appreciate a 2012 catalog if ya have one, bud. A copy of the Little Feat CD would be cool, too!


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah, I'll know if it loads ok when I get to my wife's computer later. 
I had always wanted to keep it easy to load, because I am totally computer illiterate. The program can probably do a lot more than I'll ever know.


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 21, 2015)

OK, my copy is good. I am burning 1 for Motalitool and 1 for Pogo, send me your mail addresses


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks, mang. I'll move a few of em along just to get the 2012 catalog circulating.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 21, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd still give the one ya have another try, Mort. If it turns out to be a dud, sounds like Harley is steppin' up just in case.

Good to see this whole thing gaining some new traction.


----------



## sld961 (Apr 21, 2015)

Motalitool got his copy from me. I just went and installed it and it worked fine. The copy that I got didn't have auto run, it just had a folder on the CD, so I copied the folder onto a new cd. 

To install it, I copied the whole folder onto my desktop, then ran the Setup.exe file. I just clicked 'next' though the whole thing and it worked. 

I do get an error message every time I close the application, but it's in German and I can't read it. But it works fine so far otherwise. 

If I messed up the chain by just re-burning the 'Stihl' folder onto a new disc, I apologize.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 21, 2015)

sld961 said:


> Motalitool got his copy from me. I just went and installed it and it worked fine. The copy that I got didn't have auto run, it just had a folder on the CD, so I copied the folder onto a new cd.
> 
> To install it, I copied the whole folder onto my desktop, then ran the Setup.exe file. I just clicked 'next' though the whole thing and it worked.
> 
> ...


Cool! Giving it a try right now. Stay tuned


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 21, 2015)

sld961 said:


> Motalitool got his copy from me. I just went and installed it and it worked fine. The copy that I got didn't have auto run, it just had a folder on the CD, so I copied the folder onto a new cd.
> 
> To install it, I copied the whole folder onto my desktop, then ran the Setup.exe file. I just clicked 'next' though the whole thing and it worked.
> 
> ...



Fret not, man. It's all good.


----------



## sld961 (Apr 21, 2015)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> If it has the date script built in and is a good copy.


How do we know if it has the date script? If it installs and runs, it has the script?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 21, 2015)

If your computer is running with the current date and the v3.33 version of the program installs and runs, you're good.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 21, 2015)

Mine works! Copied to computer and ran the setup.


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice work fellas.

Poge, you da man!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 21, 2015)

Good deal, guys. Stay tuned for a combo V3.3 / V5.6 DVD.

In the meantime, let's keep this thing goin' with whatever versions you may happen to have......as was originally intended.


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 21, 2015)

mortalitool, what year is yours? Do you still want this one?


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 21, 2015)

Mine is 2011. Sure I'd like to have the most up to date one out there


----------



## David D. (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm quite new on this forum and seeking for more information about the KM-130 R (2013-2014 unit) repair manual. As I read from now, everything seem to be into the famous Medicat from Stihl, but it seem to be quite complex or need to be writed to a disc and send by mail. I'm in Canada, how I can find/obtain more information to get this precious software ?

Thanks!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 23, 2015)

Are you referring to what is basically the 4180 Kombi powerhead?


----------



## David D. (Apr 23, 2015)

@PogoInTheWoods, I'm not sure of what you are meaning with the 4180 Kombi powerhead, but yes, it's a Kombi powerhead, KM130R to be exact. I try to find more information about servicing the powerhead and accessories if available. I got some equipments who need some attention before return them to work, I want to know piston tolerance and other information like this to validate if I need to replace them. Also, to satisfy my own curiosity I try to find the complete service manual to be ready for the next issue. I didn't see much information about the gearbox for the KW-KM for example. Is it possible to service them after lots of usage? (after pad replacement for example).


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 23, 2015)

Check your inbox.


----------



## David D. (Apr 23, 2015)

@PogoInTheWoods , you are really efficient! How can I thanks you? It's really appreciated.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 25, 2015)

No prob. Just happy it uploaded for ya.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 25, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> OK, my copy is good. I am burning 1 for Motalitool and 1 for Pogo, send me your mail addresses



Received mine today and it updated my catalog to 2012 flawlessly. 'Preciate ya, "Harley".​
​
​


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 26, 2015)

I forgot to mention a little tip yesterday for mailing CD's/DVD's cheaply....

Use a plain brown 6 x 9 envelope..., _the type __without the clasp_ (just an adhesive strip) and it'll go as a letter. Wrap the disc in 1/2 a sheet of a paper towel and clearly mark the envelope as -- NOT MACHINEABLE -- under the recipient's address for special handling (so it doesn't go through all those rollers) for a grand total of $.62 postage. Two discs will go for $.92. That's domestic, of course. Additional postage is obviously required for non-domestic destinations.

No word on the V5.6 date thing, yet.


----------



## sld961 (Apr 27, 2015)

Or, if you send it as Media Mail, it's much cheaper than Priority or First Class.


----------



## Philbert (May 16, 2015)

*Review: STIHL POWER EQUIPMENT WORKSHOP REPAIR MANUAL on DVD ROM Stihl Power Tools Disc (eBay)



*
eBay is full of offers for discs like these: "_PDF FORMAT. . . over 540 manuals. Completely Loaded with illustrations, instructions, photos, and diagrams, complete to service and repair your chainsaw. . . . EXTRA Bonus - over 220 manuals". _ Mostly offered from Australian sellers. Some sellers even offer different versions, which is confusing.

Thought I would check one out. Total cost about $11 with shipping. This seemed like the right thread to post my comments.

Disc received was a recordable DVD with a nice, printed graphic. I could be wrong, but it does not appear to be an OEM STIHL product. Looks like someone copied the info and printed these up to sell. Listing contains a notice: _"Notice to eBay This auction abides by eBay’s listing rules and polices. No trademarks and or copyrights have been violated. We are either the publisher or an authorized distributor." _which makes it look legit. Might be a loophole?

This disc showed up blank when loaded in a Mac. Listing description states: _"SORRY NO MAC UNFORTUNATELY", _although, I have seen some listings that appeared to include a Mac logo. I thought I might at least be able to access the PDF files. Nope.

I rebooted in Windows XP and was able to explore the disc (did not load the software). After rooting around the files, I did find a large number of STIHL Owner's Manual, Service Manuals, Catalogs, and other technical information. The titles on many files were not clear, so without loading the software, finding the correct manuals could be hit-or-miss.

*More importantly, much of the data appears to be from 2003.* Before purchasing, I messaged a few different sellers about the publication date of this disc, and got vague answers. The listing I purchased from is technically correct if you read it carefully, but it is easy to read more into it. _Caveat Emptor!_

Bottom Line: if you are interested in an alternative to the Media Cat, have a Windows computer, and are happy with 2003 data, these might be an OK deal.

Philbert
*
*


----------



## dp0350 (May 17, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm still looking for the 2012 of newer MediaCat. I have a bunch of Cd-Rs and DVDs, I would be glad to send out at least a handful once I get a copy. 

Thanks.


----------



## Old_iron (May 17, 2015)

I also would like to get a copy of the MediaCat. I can copy and resend as needed.


----------



## mortalitool (May 17, 2015)

Pm me I can try to make some copies. I owe some copies out


----------



## dp0350 (May 18, 2015)

Thanks. PM sent.


----------



## LowVolt (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 1, 2015)

I need a copy of Media Cat. I can PM my address to someone who has the latest version. Thanks GUYS!


----------



## Msquared2003 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey, I recently lost our in house mechanic, and I'm trying to fix the driveshaft of our ht101 pole saw myself. However it seems pretty intricate I was wondering if the mediacat might help? Thanks


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 6, 2015)

is there a newer media cat circulating? i'm wanting as current as it gets. tried to get it from my buddy who's a dealer but he's to "by the books" to convince.


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 6, 2015)

Come on people let's step it up.....


----------



## carhartt (Jul 6, 2015)

I want to play. Pick me, pick me.....


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 6, 2015)

LowVolt said:


> Come on people let's step it up.....



I sent out something like 6 back in the day and have given a number of copies locally to Friends who are Stihl crazy but would do it all over again for the new media cat.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 6, 2015)

looks like a dead thread, perhaps the mods can delete it from the stickies.


----------



## mortalitool (Jul 6, 2015)

I do not have the current version. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 6, 2015)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Not a sticky and you're attitude exhibits a bad look. Stand down.
> 
> Displays a severe lack of poise, fortitude, patience, character, charity, and downright laziness if you already have a copy but expect us to send you another one because you can't "locate" yours. May have better luck askin' someone you actually sent a copy to...., yeah, right.
> 
> No workaround for the expiration thing in v5.x yet, but I do know someone who is sifting through over 500,000 registry entries trying to find it just so Stihlofadeal can get his panties out of his ass..



You presumed I received my first copy here, I did not. I received it from a dealer friend at the time. There has been a changing of the guard there at the dealer now. I came here looking for a copy of Media Cat, that's it. Actually the copy was for a young man who is starting saw repair shop at his house. My intention was to give it to him free to help him along. You are correct, I never received or sent any copies connected to this thread. The profanity laced reply was unnecessary sir. Thanks anyway, have a good day.


----------



## Marshy (Jul 6, 2015)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Wah, wah, wah....





PogoInTheWoods said:


> Offer still stand to Westcoaster...



Is this really necessary?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 6, 2015)

Was any of the above? No. I've been supporting this effort for years and took exception to a request that clearly demonstrated a sense of entitlement by someone whose intentions were clearly self-serving with no indication that the spirit of the process was anywhere in his universe. And my responses get deleted? Profanity laden?

Silly me.

And yeah, offer still stands to anyone else in need.

Anything else?


----------



## Marshy (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, they were deleted for obvious reasons. A simple request to the forum for the intended purpose of this post and you jump all over the guy for no apparent reason. Put yourself in his shoes for a second. I don't think he was being disrespectful or condescending despite what you may have interpreted.


----------



## Marshy (Jul 6, 2015)

Call it however you want, I'm looking in from the outside and just think you are acting obtuse. I'm not going to sit and argue about it. You might have a lot of time in this thread and that's good for you but don't jump on someone and use inappropriate language when they are here asking for something this entire thread is based on. Regardless is they have lost a copy or not. If you want to discuss this further we can talk in a PM. I don't think our actions are unreasonable.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 7, 2015)

So did I scare everybody out of the sandbox, er what? Yeah, I was a bit ornery yesterday. Just find whiners annoying..., especially persistent ones.

Even so, and in the spirit of Fish's original intentions (yeah, I know...who's Fish?), I'm willing to move a few more copies along to a few more folks who actually indicate they'll step up to the plate and send some copies out when new requests are posted. Pretty disappointed at the lack of recent participation.

Don't wanna seem like a complete a-hole here, but there is a premise by which this thread was originated that occasionally needs to be re-emphasized. A commitment to pay forward the generosity you receive from others in the process of keeping it all going is all that is usually necessary for someone to come forward and honor their own commitment to fulfill a new requests. Pretty simple.

And just for the record, I've honored numerous domestic requests and several international requests.

Now then, anyone else gonna step up and honor the most recent requests, or do I hafta do it..., again?

It does take time and cost money and I ain't the Red Cross, here....especially for precocious whiners....though I'll even send him a copy (if he hasn't found his yet) and he commits to paying it forward in the spirit of the thread, well..., just because I like Fish.

I have the last v3.33 non-expiring catalog which is 2012 and the 2013/2014 catalog in the new v5,x format which requires a computer date rollback prior to July 31, 2014 to install and function. Both versions on the same machine are problematic and should be avoided.

C'mon, scouts. Step it up.


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 8, 2015)

So does this mean those guys next in line won't send out the copies they promised?

That is sad. I should have attached a curse for those that break the chain.........


----------



## Msquared2003 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have program that rolls back the computers date lunches the application then changes the date back. It works very effortlessly, we use it for a sport's clerking software that the creator died. I would be interested in trying to see if this works for the new version if someone could supply me with a copy. Then if works provide documentation back to the group on how to set it up.


----------



## svk (Jul 8, 2015)

Msquared2003 said:


> I have program that rolls back the computers date lunches the application then changes the date back. It works very effortlessly, we use it for a sport's clerking software that the creator died. I would be interested in trying to see if this works for the new version if someone could supply me with a copy. Then if works provide documentation back to the group on how to set it up.


Hadn't heard of that tactic since y2k!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 12, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> So does this mean those guys next in line won't send out the copies they promised?
> 
> That is sad. I should have attached a curse for those that break the chain.........



Isn't that what's happened to this place anyway?

Haven't seen any indication that anyone has responded to, or honored, anyone's recent requests except me making yet another offer to keep this going as a result of my admittedly rather pissy approach to Stihlofadeal's inquiry..., which I have also indicated I would actually honor despite what seemed to be a rather presumptuous attitude by him due to lack of timely response to his initial request. My offer still stands to hook him up along with the couple of other recent folks since nobody else seems to be stepping up to the plate. Then that's it for me. Period. Done. Pretty sad how folks have just dismissed the initial spirit and intent of the original premise, Fish. Great idea and served its purpose many times over, and still may revive from time to time..., especially if an expiration date workaround is found for the 5.x version.

Otherwise...








​


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 12, 2015)

Poge has been around a lot more than I but like him I have sent out way more than two copies. Way more. I don't want to see this fizzle out. So I will also send out a few more.

F**k it not that hard. I won't even go into a huge rant here. We all are grown men that know how to read and comprehend what we are reading. IS IT YOUR TURN TO SEND OUT SOME COPIES? THEN STEP UP!!!!!


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah, if we could come up with a never ending 2015 version, mail out a few dozen copies more each, this thread
would perk right up, eh?
But my kind gesture account has been closed for now due to lack of funds.


----------



## TOMOS BT (Aug 23, 2015)

problems with the expiration of the duration to Default resolve other issues in order SysPar 1 modify that number .... it should solve the problems with the expiration of the catalog ......View attachment 442590
View attachment 442591
View attachment 442591


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 23, 2015)

The 2012 catalog already exists as a non-expiring version. It's the 2013-2014 (and newer) catalogs in the new 5.6 format that continue to have the expiration restriction.

And fwiw, I did send a v5.6 copy to a new contributor toward the cause this past week. Guess we'll just need to wait and see how he fares trying to solve the date issue.

Clearly a more formidable task than v3.x.


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 23, 2015)

So does everyone have a copy that wanted one???


----------



## dp0350 (Aug 24, 2015)

I still never got one, I think my copy fell through. I would love a copy of someone still has one.


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 24, 2015)

dp0350 said:


> I still never got one, I think my copy fell through. I would love a copy of someone still has one.


I got you bud!

Pm me your address and stuff.


----------



## dp0350 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks! PM sent


----------



## chainssawman1990 (Sep 1, 2015)

I would like to get a copy to if possible thanks


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 1, 2015)

chainssawman1990 said:


> I would like to get a copy to if possible thanks


Sorry dp i forgot about you, I will get it to you.

Chainsaw man pm me your addy.


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 29, 2015)

So wtf? Does the 2011 v3.33 work on windows 8 machines? I sent out a couple copies and these guys can't get them to work on windows 8 computers.


----------



## dp0350 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey guys, I got my copy from LowVolt and want to pay it forward. I'll make and send out a few copies to anyone who needs the 2011 version. Does anyone want one? Thanks again LowVolt.


----------



## AKDoug (Sep 29, 2015)

Just to let y'all know. Stihl has dropped Media Cat. I didn't get a warning, either they didn't send it , or I didn't get it. Stihl's replacement is missing several of the documents available in Media Cat. Definitely a pain in the ass for our shop.


----------



## dp0350 (Sep 29, 2015)

AKDoug said:


> Just to let y'all know. Stihl has dropped Media Cat. I didn't get a warning, either they didn't send it , or I didn't get it. Stihl's replacement is missing several of the documents available in Media Cat. Definitely a pain in the ass for our shop.


 
Wow, that is disappointing. What is their replacement now called?


----------



## AKDoug (Sep 29, 2015)

They have access to parts diagrams and manuals through two different functions now. EBiz and PartSmart. With media cat I was able to access the special tools catalog, repair times book, and a few other documents that are currently not in EBiz or PartSmart.


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 29, 2015)

AKDoug said:


> They have access to parts diagrams and manuals through two different functions now. EBiz and PartSmart. With media cat I was able to access the special tools catalog, repair times book, and a few other documents that are currently not in EBiz or PartSmart.


So that is what they are going with? That does suck. I will have to check my dealer and see what they are running.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Sep 29, 2015)

I looked into partsmart when my dealer said that was where they were going and it looks like a subscription fee to partsmart for each terminal and the additional fees for the different brands you can access, I am assuming Stihl wont be free though they don't list a price, but I bet you have to be "authorized"
anybody with more/better info on this?
Dave


----------



## Philbert (Sep 29, 2015)

My STIHL dealer still has a rack of binders; paper copies, heavily dog-eared, with lots of notes scribbled all over them.

Philbert


----------



## Definitive Dave (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a lot of binders, manuals etc and have been slowly scanning them and I know I am not the only one, the info is still around just a matter of making it easily searched in a useful form.
I never used the more modern version of mediacat much but really liked the older one (old dog new tricks syndrome)
DD


----------



## HarleyT (Sep 29, 2015)

I remember dropping back by a shop after I had quit there a few years earlier, the new guy had the shop and parts
counter real clean and organized. I asked him where all of the parts books were. "Oh, I threw them all in the dumpster..."
Needless to say, he was/is an idiot......


----------



## opinion (Sep 29, 2015)

They sent ARI Partsmart dvds a couple of weeks ago. Mediacat won't be functional in 2016. I haven't installed the ARI dvd yet. I hate getting used to new things. I'll wait the last minute.


----------



## AKDoug (Sep 30, 2015)

Philbert said:


> My STIHL dealer still has a rack of binders; paper copies, heavily dog-eared, with lots of notes scribbled all over them.
> 
> Philbert


Being a new dealer that came on during the computer age, I didn't really have the option. We still keep lots of notes in a file, though.


----------



## opinion (Oct 2, 2015)

The new PartSmart really sucks compared to Mediacat. On MC web, you can enlarge the image by using the mouse scroll, on PS you have to flick on the magnifying glass each time. Wow. Then if you click a number referencing the part you want the part no. for, it goes to something completely different. And there's no Search feature to put in a model or part, you have to go through all those stupid clicks. I can't believe they got rid of MC for this, and on top of it want us to pay for it.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 2, 2015)

Anyone want to give up their newest mediacat disc?


----------



## TOMOS BT (Oct 9, 2015)

V5.120 2015 years version Stihl mediacat lasts up to 1.1 in 2016 (83 days) but can be returned to date on Windows and all works ok ..... but not all files as V3.33 2012 years, some of the files are new or V3. 33 is a detailed ....


----------



## TOMOS BT (Oct 10, 2015)

[Quote = "PogoInTheWoods, post: 5504305, član: 43890"] Katalog 2012 već postoji kao ne-istječe verziji. To su 2013-2014 (i novije) katalozi u novom 5.6 formatu koji i dalje imaju ograničenje trajanja.

I FWIW, ja sam poslati v5.6 kopiju na novi suradnik prema uzroku prošlog tjedna. Pogodite samo mi ćemo morati pričekati i vidjeti kako on prolazi pokušavaju riješiti problem datuma.

Očito više težak zadatak nego v3.X. [/ QUOTE]
whether the catalog V5.12.0 after 1.1 in 2016 to be blocked or will reset the time on Windows and continue to work ...


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 10, 2015)

TOMOS BT said:


> [Quote = "PogoInTheWoods, post: 5504305, član: 43890"] Katalog 2012 već postoji kao ne-istječe verziji. To su 2013-2014 (i novije) katalozi u novom 5.6 formatu koji i dalje imaju ograničenje trajanja.
> 
> I FWIW, ja sam poslati v5.6 kopiju na novi suradnik prema uzroku prošlog tjedna. Pogodite samo mi ćemo morati pričekati i vidjeti kako on prolazi pokušavaju riješiti problem datuma.
> 
> ...



Could that all be translated into English and explained a bit further? I'm curious about the "or will reset the time on Windows and continue to work" part.

And does anyone have a v5.12 available? I'm working part-time these days at one of the oldest Stihl dealers in my area and *_may*_ be able to source a copy if nobody else can in order to get it circulating here. PartSmart is installed on all of our terminals and really sux for Stihl info and functionality compared to MediaCAT....which I still use as does the owner of the shop....who actually prefers v3.33 himself as do I, though I'm getting used to v5.x the more I use it. It's just too klunky and "busy" for my complete liking so far.

BTW, my 2012 v3.33 worked just fine on Windows 8.1 and is fine after migrating to Win 10 as well. My version also has approximately 4000 tech notes included, so if anyone received one from me, yours should, too.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 10, 2015)

LowVolt said:


> Anyone want to give up their newest mediacat disc?



If I can come up with a v5.12 2015 disc, you'll be first on the mailing list.


----------



## TOMOS BT (Oct 10, 2015)

[Quote = "PogoInTheWoods, pošte: 5567893, članice: 43890"] Može li se SVE Biti prevedena na engleski i objasnio malo dalje? Ja Sam znatiželjan o ", ILI CE SE NA VRIJEME vratiti na Windowsima i nastaviti raditi" Dio.

I BILO TKO imati v5.12 raspolaganju? Radim skraćeno radno vrijeme ovih dana u jednoj OD najstarijih STIHL trgovaca u području mama i * _mozda *_ moći Izvor kopiju ako nitko Drugi Ne može, Kako bi se dobili ŠTO kruži Ovdje. PartSmart instaliran na SVIM Nasim terminalima ja Stvarno sux za Stihl Info i funkcionalnost u odnosu na MediaCAT .... ŠTO Sam Jos Uvijek koristi Kao sto sebi vlasnik TRGOVINE .... Koji zapravo voli v3.33 Sebe Kao i ja, premda Ja Sam navikavanje na v5.x Više Sam GA koristiti. Da Je jednostavno Previse klunky ja "zauzeti" za moj ukus potpuni dosad.

BTW, moja 2012 v3.33 radio sasvim u redu na Windows 8.1, TE JE u redu, nakon migraciju na Win 10, Kao dobro. Moja verzija također IMA OKO 4000 tech bilješke uključeni, Pa ako netko JE dobio jednu OD Mene, tvoje bi trebao, također. [/ QUOTE]



PogoInTheWoods said:


> Could that all be translated into English and explained a bit further? I'm curious about the "or will reset the time on Windows and continue to work" part.
> 
> And does anyone have a v5.12 available? I'm working part-time these days at one of the oldest Stihl dealers in my area and *_may*_ be able to source a copy if nobody else can in order to get it circulating here. PartSmart is installed on all of our terminals and really sux for Stihl info and functionality compared to MediaCAT....which I still use as does the owner of the shop....who actually prefers v3.33 himself as do I, though I'm getting used to v5.x the more I use it. It's just too klunky and "busy" for my complete liking so far.
> 
> BTW, my 2012 v3.33 worked just fine on Windows 8.1 and is fine after migrating to Win 10 as well. My version also has approximately 4000 tech notes included, so if anyone received one from me, yours should, too.


P.M.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 10, 2015)

TOMOS BT said:


> Katalog 2012 već postoji kao ne-istječe verziji. To su 2013-2014 (i novije) katalozi u novom 5.6 formatu koji i dalje imaju ograničenje trajanja. I FWIW, ja sam poslati v5.6 kopiju na novi suradnik prema uzroku prošlog tjedna. Pogodite samo mi ćemo morati pričekati i vidjeti kako on prolazi pokušavaju riješiti problem datuma.Očito više težak zadatak nego v3.X.


2012 Catalog already exists as a non-emphasized version. These are the 2013-2014 (and later) catalogs in the new 5.6 format and still have the limitation of the duration.
And FWIW, I send a copy of the new v5.6 contributor to the cause last week. Guess we'll just have to wait and see how it goes trying to resolve the issue date.
Obviously more difficult task than v3.X.



TOMOS BT said:


> Može li se SVE Biti prevedena na engleski i objasnio malo dalje? Ja Sam znatiželjan o ", ILI CE SE NA VRIJEME vratiti na Windowsima i nastaviti raditi" Dio. I BILO TKO imati v5.12 raspolaganju? Radim skraćeno radno vrijeme ovih dana u jednoj OD najstarijih STIHL trgovaca u području mama i * _mozda *_ moći Izvor kopiju ako nitko Drugi Ne može, Kako bi se dobili ŠTO kruži Ovdje. PartSmart instaliran na SVIM Nasim terminalima ja Stvarno sux za Stihl Info i funkcionalnost u odnosu na MediaCAT .... ŠTO Sam Jos Uvijek koristi Kao sto sebi vlasnik TRGOVINE .... Koji zapravo voli v3.33 Sebe Kao i ja, premda Ja Sam navikavanje na v5.x Više Sam GA koristiti. Da Je jednostavno Previse klunky ja "zauzeti" za moj ukus potpuni dosad. BTW, moja 2012 v3.33 radio sasvim u redu na Windows 8.1, TE JE u redu, nakon migraciju na Win 10, Kao dobro. Moja verzija također IMA OKO 4000 tech bilješke uključeni, Pa ako netko JE dobio jednu OD Mene, tvoje bi trebao, također.



Could everything be translated into English and explained a little further? I'm curious about, "or to be ON TIME back to Windows and continue to work" part.

And anyone have v5.12 available? I work part time these days in one of the oldest STIHL dealers in the area of mother and * might * be able to source a copy if no one else can, to get as circulating here. PartSmart installed at all our terminals I really sux for Stihl Info and functionality compared to MediaCAT .... I am still used As the store owner myself .... What really likes v3.33 myself as I also am I getting used to v5.x more I use it. That is just too klunky I "busy" for my taste complete so far.

BTW, my 2012 v3.33 worked just fine on Windows 8.1, and is fine, after migrating to Windows 10, as well. My version also has about 4,000 tech notes involved, So if anyone got one of me, yours should, too.

Google Translate


----------



## TOMOS BT (Oct 10, 2015)

Philbert.....Why copy Post ????


----------



## Philbert (Oct 10, 2015)

I was confused . . . figured others were too. 

Philbert


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Philbert said:


> I was confused . . . figured others were too.
> 
> Philbert



You re-translated my quotes as quoted by TOMOS BT in what I believe was Croatian. I figured it out with Google Translate as well..., sorta.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 10, 2015)

The intriguing aspect of his post that I would like clarified now is the mention of the date thing after my quote...

"....whether the catalog V5.12.0 after 1.1 in 2016 to be blocked or will reset the time on Windows and continue to work ..."


----------



## thenline (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks to a very generous member, I now get to send out a couple copies of V3.33 2012 MediaCat. If anyone needs it, please PM your info. Thanks!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 19, 2015)

Anyone have a Solo 667 muffler and top shroud?


----------



## Mark71GTX (Oct 28, 2015)

thenline said:


> Thanks to a very generous member, I now get to send out a couple copies of V3.33 2012 MediaCat. If anyone needs it, please PM your info. Thanks!


I have that same version to share, imagine that! (Thanks again!) PM if you need a copy. It is my turn to keep the thread alive.


----------



## thenline (Oct 28, 2015)

Mark71GTX said:


> I have that same version to share, imagine that! (Thanks again!) PM if you need a copy. It is my turn to keep the thread alive.



And I've still got another copy to send out yet as well!


----------



## thenline (Nov 22, 2015)

I just sent out another copy (to EMiles), so the thread should have more opportunities to be kept alive.
Thanks again to all!


----------



## Knot_Smart (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm going to try and restart this gig here.. I just sent a PM to Mark71GTX with hopes that I can figure this out. Thanks to all for making this possible!


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## HarleyT (Dec 27, 2015)

Let us know when you get your copy!!


----------



## Knot_Smart (Dec 29, 2015)

Will do and I've got enough blank discs here to risk making a few Frisbees until I figure it out again!

By the way, I think I read some chatter in here (maybe 20 pages ago??  ) about making this into a pdf file. Has that been done with any of the versions yet?


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 29, 2015)

Not that I know of. I love the item search feature. You type in a part number, and it will show you each model that the part is on, and where in the ipl.


----------



## dp0350 (Dec 30, 2015)

I still have a few copies to send out as well. If someone still needs one just let me know.


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 30, 2015)

dp0350 said:


> I still have a few copies to send out as well. If someone still needs one just let me know.


How do you like it?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 30, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> I love the item search feature. You type in a part number, and it will show you each model that the part is on, and where in the ipl.



Comes in very handy once you know it's there and how it works....especially if you have a ton of parts saws laying around and need a part that may be common to several different models. I used a pickup body part number in the example below as a simple illustration.

Select "Items" in the "Find" column on the left to display the "Find an Item" screen on the right. Enter the item number and hit "Start Search" to get the results.




Highlight a result in the list and double click to go directly to the illustration in the corresponding page of the illustrated parts list (IPL) showing the part and it's relative application in the assembly. (Yes, I clicked on the 024 line for the example below after uploading the above pic with 020/020T highlighted.)




Glad to see the thread staying alive, gang. I'm still working on getting the last version (2015) in the last format, though it will still probably require the date roll back approach. 

So....

Anyone have a copy of Part Smart yet?


----------



## dp0350 (Dec 30, 2015)

I like it. Hopefully someone will crack a newer version to get all the latest updates and models.


----------



## opinion (Jan 4, 2016)

So, MediaCat no longer works. I installed PartSmart and I absolutely hate it. 

How can I trick Mediacat into functioning?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 4, 2016)

Roll back the date on the computer...


----------



## fishingdave (Feb 13, 2016)

Can anyone share a copy of mediacat?

it would be greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## LowVolt (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Mark71GTX (Feb 13, 2016)

fishingdave said:


> Can anyone share a copy of mediacat?
> 
> it would be greatly appreciated !!!


PM your address. I have yet to get @Knot_Smart his copy. I have been working out of town and had pc troubles. Everything is cool now. I will send both out ASAP. Sorry or the incredibly long wait man...


----------



## SteveSr (Feb 15, 2016)

Mark71GTX said:


> PM your address. I have yet to get @Knot_Smart his copy. I have been working out of town and had pc troubles. Everything is cool now. I will send both out ASAP. Sorry or the incredibly long wait man...



If you still have issues just PM me the snail mail addresses and I can send out the 2012 version.


----------



## Mark71GTX (Feb 15, 2016)

I got it all worked out. Had to replace the DVD drive in my computer. Went to mail them out today and the post office was closed for President's Day! Should be on their way tomorrow.


----------



## Mark71GTX (Feb 16, 2016)

Two copies sent out today. Both have been PM'd with tracking numbers.


----------



## Knot_Smart (Feb 18, 2016)

I just got my copy from Mark and it works like a charm!! THIS IS AWESOME!!!

Mark, no worries on the delay here, I've been busier than a dog with two dingers so it didn't make a bit of difference to me.

I will have to wait for my boss to get back in town next Wednesday to make copies but I promise to keep this rolling!


----------



## fishingdave (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey Mark got mine too thanks again. I'm going to keep it rolling as well!


----------



## Mark71GTX (Feb 18, 2016)

Glad everything went well. Happy to see the thread still alive. It was on life support there for a while...


----------



## Knot_Smart (Feb 18, 2016)

A little housekeeping - With Mark squared away it looks like (scrolling back) dp0350, myself and fishingdave are up next. Please correct me if I have that wrong.

Thanks to all for keeping this alive!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 18, 2016)

Good job, fellas.


----------



## ccronin (Feb 18, 2016)

I am not sure who is next but I would love a copy!


----------



## dp0350 (Feb 18, 2016)

ccronin said:


> I am not sure who is next but I would love a copy!


I got your PM. I'll send you a copy, PM me your address.


----------



## Knot_Smart (Mar 2, 2016)

A couple of questions here guys, I'd appreciate any thoughts on this;

With version V3.33 2012 not requiring a clock rollback (from what I can tell) is there any reason or advantage to forwarding the other versions? I know you smart people where talking about this stuff earlier in the thread but this bozo-puter stuff is over my head so I'm just curious.

Oh, and speaking of being over my head, I just copied version V3.33 2012 files from my PC to a micro SD card using one of these adapter thingies (see below) and testing it now. 







The idea here is to be able to use MediaCat in my truck or remote shop on a laptop or tablet that doesn't have a standard CD drive.  
Plus, since we have more than one person in the 'pay it forward' queue, I could be the guy that starts a second 'pay it forward' deal with the cards instead of the disc for those that prefer to use and forward it that way. Right now I only have the micro cards though so adapters would be needed at the other end depending on what the user was using.
*
Does this make sense? Is this useful at all?? *I haven't had my coffee yet .........

Anyway, it seems to work just dandy on my PC using Microshaft Win7 by selecting the MediCat application from the file list on the card. I'm also waiting for an app to download to my ancient tablet so I can try it on an Android platform. More on that later or I'm a more-on, you can decide 

UPDATE - It's been about ten minutes since I did the free app download from the Scroogle store but I'm not seeing it on my tablet yet. I think I'll wait a few more minutes and then split the sucker open with my air chisel to see where the app went. It's gotta be inside there somewhere right?


----------



## SteveSr (Mar 2, 2016)

Knot_Smart said:


> A couple of questions here guys, I'd appreciate any thoughts on this;
> 
> With version V3.33 2012 not requiring a clock rollback (from what I can tell) is there any reason or advantage to forwarding the other versions? I know you smart people where talking about this stuff earlier in the thread but this bozo-puter stuff is over my head so I'm just curious.
> 
> ...


There is no need for the CD or any other memory device to run MediaCat once the MediaCat App AND the Stihl catalog files are loaded on the hard drive (or internal memory) of the target device.

When I installed the App on my PC it originally ran from the CD and failed to install the catalog files even though I told it to. I had to run the install a SECOND time to load the catalog files on the hard drive of the PC. My CD has now taken up residence in a storage binder.


----------



## Knot_Smart (Mar 2, 2016)

I think we're on the same page. I didn't mean just to _run it_, but also to _load it_ onto devices without a disc drive, that's all. I'm not the most up to date on this stuff but I thought it was becoming more common to not have disc drives on everything?

Anyway, I was unsuccessful at using a DOSBox app to get it running on android. I'm sure there's other apps and people a lot smarter than me that might get it to work. I would like to have it on my tablet for use in my armpit of a shop where a standard desktop PC would never survive.


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah, I am sure it would work. But whenever a "new idea" pops up, it seems to diffuse the thread, it has hard enough time keeping going on its own, but you can try the idea if you want to try it. Seems like dvd drives are going the way of the dinosaur....


----------



## Knot_Smart (Mar 2, 2016)

Good point HT. I'll leave it at that and start something new if I can get it to work on android.


----------



## Mark71GTX (Mar 2, 2016)

Knot_Smart said:


> Good point HT. I'll leave it at that and start something new if I can get it to work on android.


Be sure to tag me in it if you do...


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't see how the program would even be useful on anything smaller than a laptop-sized display using a mouse, myself. But I have fat fingers and bad eyes, so...


----------



## dp0350 (Mar 2, 2016)

Growler and CCronin, your copies are in the mail today.


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 2, 2016)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> But I have fat fingers and bad eyes, so...


My mother told me what causes that.........


----------



## HillbillymanKY (Mar 2, 2016)

Long time lurker of the site. I would love a copy.


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 2, 2016)

HillbillymanKY said:


> Long time lurker of the site. I would love a copy.


Where in Ky. are you?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 3, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> Where in Ky. are you?


Well I went out fishin and I caught a smelt, I cooked it on the stove and the darn thing smelt.
Of all of the smelts that I ever smelt, I never smelt a smelt like that smelt smelt.
Tennesee, Tennesee, a thousand miles from here.


----------



## HillbillymanKY (Mar 3, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> Where in Ky. are you?


Eastern part!


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 3, 2016)

HillbillymanKY said:


> Eastern part!


That narrows it down......
I am in the Bardstown/Springfield area.


----------



## HillbillymanKY (Mar 3, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> That narrows it down......
> I am in the Bardstown/Springfield area.


Haha! More precisely located in the heart of the coalfields, Pikeville/Prestonsburg area.


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 3, 2016)

Has anyone sent you a p.m. about getting a copy of the mediacat yet?


----------



## HillbillymanKY (Mar 3, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> Has anyone sent you a p.m. about getting a copy of the mediacat yet?


Not yet.


----------



## Knot_Smart (Mar 3, 2016)

Working on copying now but I'm get a warning/notice about file properties not being copied as I'm about to burn to disc (see image. Is this something to worry about or should I select YES to copy without the properties?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 3, 2016)

Copying what to what?


----------



## Knot_Smart (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry I wasn't clear on that - I copied the files from the MCat disc to my hard drive, now I'm attempting to burn those file to a blank disc. 
This is per Microsoft instructions at their site. It seems very straightforward except for this warning.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 3, 2016)

Clone the original disc to a new disc of the same format. Copying the disc files to a hard drive and then just copying the copy to new media doesn't retain the required properties for the auto-install and other critical stuff necessary for easy distribution and convenient installation.


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah, just click on your computer's own DVD suite[program] and do a straight copy, data disc copy, or whatever. 



What he said, I am fairly computer illiterate...


----------



## Knot_Smart (Mar 4, 2016)

I got it now - thanks!



HillbillymanKY said:


> Long time lurker of the site. I would love a copy.



PM sent.


----------



## Knot_Smart (Mar 20, 2016)

Update for housekeeping - It looks like dp0350 is squared up and I sent a copy @HillbillymanKY so that puts him on the hook along with Growler, CCronin, fishingdave and myself with the other copy I have ready to go. Let me know if I got anything wrong but it looks to me like we've got this rolling pretty good again.


----------



## Knot_Smart (Mar 24, 2016)

Here's one reason why I wanted this on my tablet - No PC in the workshop but there's a flatscreen in there so no more squinting! (MotoZoom with Bluetooth keyboard and PC speakers, AV out via HDMI cable)








I'm not actually running mediacat on android, I couldn't get that to work so I just transfer the pdf manual or whatever I need via cable or bluetooth and it's just dandy. I'm sure you smart folks are already doing this via wifi or whatever but me, Freddy and Jason are perfectly happy with this!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 24, 2016)

Chromecast could be another option if you have a spare HDMI input. Comes in handy for lots of other stuff too.


----------



## Tait (Apr 6, 2016)

I would love a copy.


----------



## fishingdave (Apr 6, 2016)

Send me a pm tait


----------



## dougand3 (Apr 6, 2016)

I would love a copy. I have a large stack of blank DVDs that I can burn and forward on.


----------



## fishingdave (Apr 6, 2016)

passed it on to tait and doug , hope it works !


----------



## dougand3 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks so much, Fishing Dave. DLed fine, Burned fine with ImgBurn, Installed fine. If anyone needs a DVD, I can burn and mail. PM me.


----------



## Tait (Apr 7, 2016)

Likewise, thanks fishingdave! Installed directly from the iso. As with dougand3, shoot me a PM if you want a DVD sent your way. Amazing tool to have.


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 7, 2016)

My favorite function is to go to "item" in the search menu, and you can enter a part number, and it will tell you all of the models that the part will fit, as well as a link to that ipl.


As well as all of the mechanic manuals that you get........


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 7, 2016)

But go into the way that you sent the program into more detail, I am computer illiterate, so go into some detail.

Thanks...


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Apr 7, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> My favorite function is to go to "item" in the search menu, and you can enter a part number, and it will tell you all of the models that the part will fit, as well as a link to that ipl.



You can also just double click a part number in the list to open a sub-window that provides a "where used" choice that'll do the same thing. Handy if you don't know the part number in the first place and you don't hafta navigate away from your IPL page to get there. I just stumbled across this method by sheer dumb luck, Was doing it your way before.









HarleyT said:


> But go into the way that you sent the program into more detail, I am computer illiterate, so go into some detail.
> 
> Thanks...



Not to speak for the poster, but if you mean the ISO reference, it's a disk image format..., typically requiring a conversion process be performed prior to actually being "install-able", though newer applications just sorta do it automagically which eliminates the need for human intervention like "the old days".


----------



## Tait (Apr 7, 2016)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> You can also just double click a part number in the list to open a sub-window that provides a "where used" choice that'll do the same thing. Handy if you don't know the part number in the first place and you don't hafta navigate away from your IPL page to get there. I just stumbled across this method by sheer dumb luck, Was doing it your way before.
> 
> View attachment 496785
> 
> ...



I found that same thing. Great way to find parts that are still in use that will work on older saws.

Also, thanks for answering HarleyT's question. To continue your description. Most compression tools nowadays will treat an iso as a zip file which can be "unzipped" to a folder you can run the installation from. Of course, having a DVD sent works as well!


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 7, 2016)

Good to know that feature. Of course I am usually going through boxes of old inventory trying to figure out what they fit.
There are probably many other neat functions that we are yet to uncover.


----------



## Greenthorn (Apr 26, 2016)

dougand3 said:


> Thanks so much, Fishing Dave. DLed fine, Burned fine with ImgBurn, Installed fine. If anyone needs a DVD, I can burn and mail. PM me.



Thanks Doug, hope to learn, prosper and pass it on.


----------



## Stihl088stock (May 9, 2016)

I'd like a copy... and it seemed like this thread was new just the other day! Tempus Fugit!


----------



## HarleyT (May 25, 2016)

While looking up the 041 for the guy on the other thread, I discovered a feature that I didn't realize was there, it may be old news for you other guys.....

I always disliked that older versions of parts were omitted.
But there is a dropdown menu at the top, and you can click on different 041 models and come up with different ipls, or something like that, I haven't delved far into it yet. I am going to look for a wild 031
version I saw once.........


----------



## peter92 (May 26, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> While looking up the 041 for the guy on the other thread, I discovered a feature that I didn't realize was there, it may be old news for you other guys.....
> 
> I always disliked that older versions of parts were omitted.
> But there is a dropdown menu at the top, and you can click on different 041 models and come up with different ipls, or something like that, I haven't delved far into it yet. I am going to look for a wild 031
> version I saw once.........


can i have a copy please


----------



## HarleyT (May 26, 2016)

Anyone here from Australia that can shoot Peter a copy?


----------



## HarleyT (May 26, 2016)

Stihl088stock said:


> I'd like a copy... and it seemed like this thread was new just the other day! Tempus Fugit!


What about this guy? Has he gotten a copy?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 26, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> While looking up the 041 for the guy on the other thread, I discovered a feature that I didn't realize was there, it may be old news for you other guys.....
> 
> I always disliked that older versions of parts were omitted.
> But there is a dropdown menu at the top, and you can click on different 041 models and come up with different ipls, or something like that, I haven't delved far into it yet. I am going to look for a wild 031
> version I saw once.........



Do you mean this? Doesn't seem to represent a parts history, but rather just the differences in IPL's between listed models. Now if there was a way to search the tech notes for parts history, that'd be the cat's ass.

​


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 26, 2016)

Another cool feature is the 'Compare Parts List". Sort of like the "Where Used" feature in the item search, but allows you to narrow down the search between specific saws and specific IPL areas via a filter approach that lists item status between the products selected based on the filter input.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 26, 2016)

Another example between an 041G and 041AV with a filter applied for the oil pump, clutch differences. The available filters are selected by the drop down lists.


----------



## HarleyT (May 26, 2016)

Yeah, if I was more computer literate, I would have probably gotten a lot more use out of this program.
Didn't someone in Australia get a copy?


----------



## peter92 (May 27, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> Yeah, if I was more computer literate, I would have probably gotten a lot more use out of this program.
> Didn't someone in Australia get a copy?


ive got a digital copy if any one wants it
pm your email
Peter


----------



## HarleyT (May 27, 2016)

Well good. I didn't know that anyone had successfully made a digital copy, I'll get you to send it to me, and I'll see how it works on my wife's new laptop! Then if it is good, we'll save on postage!


----------



## peter92 (May 27, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> Well good. I didn't know that anyone had successfully made a digital copy, I'll get you to send it to me, and I'll see how it works on my wife's new laptop! Then if it is good, we'll save on postage!


Send me your email and ill send it right now


----------



## peter92 (May 27, 2016)

peter92 said:


> Send me your email and ill send it right now


check your email


----------



## peter92 (May 27, 2016)

Yes Tait sent it to me this afternoon , ive only just opened it 
Peter


----------



## peter92 (May 29, 2016)

how do i view the bulliten updates , if any one knows please
Peter


----------



## HarleyT (May 29, 2016)

Only the underlined ones can be viewed, the ones that aren't, are too old.


----------



## peter92 (May 29, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> Only the underlined ones can be viewed, the ones that aren't, are too old.


oh ok, that sucks. is there any workshop manuals on the Harley


----------



## HarleyT (May 29, 2016)

No, the older manuals didn't make it.....


----------



## peter92 (May 29, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> No, the older manuals didn't make it.....


oh shite,


----------



## peter92 (May 29, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> No, the older manuals didn't make it.....


so is there any at all on it for other saws


----------



## scheffa (May 29, 2016)

peter92 said:


> ive got a digital copy if any one wants it
> pm your email
> Peter



Any chance of getting a digital copy to another Aussie


----------



## peter92 (May 29, 2016)

scheffa said:


> Any chance of getting a digital copy to another Aussie


yep send me your email please
Peter


----------



## HarleyT (May 30, 2016)

peter92 said:


> so is there any at all on it for other saws


Yes, just click on the model.


----------



## peter92 (May 30, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> Yes, just click on the model.


Harley are they all IPL or FSM 
Peter


----------



## HarleyT (May 30, 2016)

Must have been dropped on your e-mail copy.


----------



## HarleyT (May 30, 2016)

Here is what you should see....


----------



## peter92 (May 30, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> Here is what you should see....
> View attachment 505581


Yes i found that Harley , thanks
Peter


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 30, 2016)

Not all models include workshop manuals. And depending on the tech notes included with the copy you receive, they can either be very detailed or very minimal.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Jun 2, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> What about this guy? Has he gotten a copy?


Yes, I have received a copy... sorry for the slow reply. I'm working on making copies to send out, I haven't burned a DVD since upgrading to windows 10 so I'm a little slow.
Thanks to all participants in this thread! It is awesome!


----------



## Stihl088stock (Jun 12, 2016)

Stihl088stock said:


> Yes, I have received a copy... sorry for the slow reply. I'm working on making copies to send out, I haven't burned a DVD since upgrading to windows 10 so I'm a little slow.
> Thanks to all participants in this thread! It is awesome!



I finally made a copy... PM me and I'll mail someone it, hopefully it will work


----------



## mooke (Jun 22, 2016)

Is there a copy that can be downloaded? If not can somebody send me a copy?
Thanks


----------



## mooke (Jun 24, 2016)

Stihl088stock PM sent.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Jun 24, 2016)

mooke said:


> Stihl088stock PM sent.



Disc headed your way, let me know if it works, as I wasn't able to verify on a second computer. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 25, 2016)

Does the media cat version you guys have work on Windows 10?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## David Curtis (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey all, great site, any chance I could get a copy, thanks in advance...

David


----------



## David Curtis (Jul 15, 2016)

I know it has been a while since any one posted in this thread, and since it was created by OP, but if someone could let me have a copy I would be grateful beyond words, I would also be willing to do further copies and pass them forward in future, whether it be digital format or physical dvd.

Thanks again


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes, the thread was created so that it would, hopefully, perpetuate itself.


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 15, 2016)

dougand3 said:


> Thanks so much, Fishing Dave. DLed fine, Burned fine with ImgBurn, Installed fine. If anyone needs a DVD, I can burn and mail. PM me.


dougand3, has anyone contacted you for a copy?
Put the requests up here too, so we all can see who is getting took care of.
Thanks


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 15, 2016)

David Curtis said:


> I know it has been a while since any one posted in this thread, and since it was created by OP, but if someone could let me have a copy I would be grateful beyond words, I would also be willing to do further copies and pass them forward in future, whether it be digital format or physical dvd.
> 
> Thanks again



PM me your addy!


----------



## dougand3 (Jul 15, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> dougand3, has anyone contacted you for a copy?
> Put the requests up here too, so we all can see who is getting took care of.
> Thanks



I've sent 3 but can send more. PM me.


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 15, 2016)

No, you are fine. Thanks for sending the three!
Just trying to keep it going.


----------



## mooke (Jul 16, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> No, you are fine. Thanks for sending the three!
> Just trying to keep it going.


----------



## mooke (Jul 16, 2016)

If someone needs a copy I have 2 ready to go.
For some reason I wasn't getting notifications. Send a pm.


----------



## David Curtis (Jul 17, 2016)

I have a great user sending me a copy as we speak, thanks, as soon as I receive I will copy and share a few times to continue this thread. Thanks again everyone...

David


----------



## jr27236 (Jul 28, 2016)

I could use a copy. I just pm'd a member. What would be the most up to date veraion anyway?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 28, 2016)

The last non-expiring version is the original format v3.xx with the 2012/2013 catalog. The latest and last version was the new format v5.xx version with the 2014 to January 2016 catalogs when they changed platforms completely going with PartSmart..., which hasn't become publicly available to my knowledge. The v5.xx platform will work on a computer with the date rolled back previous to whatever expiration date was associated with the particular version. Both work on anything from WinXP to Win10 but don't play nice if both versions are installed on the same machine.

Most of us here will get a lot more mileage out of the non-expiring v3.33 version simply due to the format of the software. Any IPL's, Tech Notes, or Shop Manuals later than what's included in the 2012 catalog can usually be had quickly by a request over on the 'Beg For Manuals' sticky thread.


----------



## radio (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone have the latest v5.xx? Does it eliminate any older products that were in v3.xx?


----------



## jr27236 (Aug 2, 2016)

Got.my disc today, thanks to mooke
Who needs v3.33


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 2, 2016)

jr27236 said:


> Got.my disc today, thanks to mooke
> Who needs v3.33


How do you like it?


----------



## Greenthorn (Aug 2, 2016)

This disc is awesome, anybody that works on stihls should definitely have one! Wondering one thing though, every time I start it up it gives me a notification that states 4,000 updates available, should I accept them or not?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 2, 2016)

Those are tech note updates, so yes. There's also a way to simply save them to the catalog so they're automatically there without the prompt every time. Just can't remember the process off the top of my head...


----------



## mooke (Aug 2, 2016)

I have been wondering how to save them myself.


----------



## jr27236 (Aug 2, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> How do you like it?


I installed it, ran it and it asked about those updates and then had to run to baseball with my son. Never got to look at it[emoji21], just walked in and cant wait to dig through it. I'll let you know.


----------



## jr27236 (Aug 2, 2016)

mooke said:


> I have been wondering how to save them myself.


Same thing, everytime you start it asks if you want to dl them?
Where do they go if they are downloaded? And why does it want to do it everytime? How do i save them permanently?


----------



## Greenthorn (Aug 2, 2016)

Just go ahead and accept or import them, I just did and it imported them into the media cat files.
They are just updated bulletins.


----------



## jackjcc (Aug 2, 2016)

I've been trying to track down media cat for a while. Would anybody be willing to please share one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooke (Aug 2, 2016)

jackjcc said:


> I've been trying to track down media cat for a while. Would anybody be willing to please share one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## rynosawr (Aug 3, 2016)

I would also like a copy if possible


----------



## jr27236 (Aug 3, 2016)

rynosawr said:


> I would also like a copy of possible


Pm sent


----------



## jr27236 (Aug 3, 2016)

Greenthorn said:


> Just go ahead and accept or import them, I just did and it imported them into the media cat files.
> They are just updated bulletins.


I did that, but it asks to dl them on every boot of the software?


----------



## Greenthorn (Aug 17, 2016)

jr27236 said:


> I did that, but it asks to dl them on every boot of the software?



Yes, you're right, mine asks every time I open it too? Weird

On another note, @PogoInTheWoods , How do you either import any of these manuals into PDF or send them to adobe acrobat?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 19, 2016)

Greenthorn said:


> Yes, you're right, mine asks every time I open it too? Weird
> 
> On another note, @PogoInTheWoods , How do you either import any of these manuals into PDF or send them to adobe acrobat?



First, (and depending on which version/copy you may have), the tech notes that come with the 2012 version I have can be imported to the "Resources" folder which should be here or somewhere similar depending on your system......, C:\Users\Public\Documents\mediaCAT Data\STIHL\SCS 01-2012 (USA)\resources. There's a place in the MediaCAT "System Settings" that allows for how you want to check for updates, which if not the ones included with your copy won't happen anyway since MediaCAT is looking for them from a distributor through the internet. When set to 'Manual', the annoying prompt should go away.




As for consolidating IPL pages into a PDF format, ya got me. Someone said there was an easy way, but I can't recall the details. And that may also have been for the last 5.x.x version which has a lot more going on with its user interface than the v3.33 platform does. The Service Manuals and Tech Notes are obviously already in PDF format and can be easily copied or printed via the Acrobat reader included with the app.


----------



## ironman_gq (Aug 19, 2016)

can I get in on the fun?


----------



## Msquared2003 (Aug 19, 2016)

Would anyone mind sharing a copy of the Mediacat, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Goat (Aug 23, 2016)

May I also have a copy, please.


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone taking care of these guys? Post it here so we know.


----------



## PSUplowboy (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello - can I get a copy? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jr27236 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lets start from Ironman, you ever get a copy yet?


----------



## jr27236 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ok so from ironman....who did not receieve a copy yet?


----------



## PSUplowboy (Sep 14, 2016)

jr27236 said:


> Ok so from ironman....who did not receieve a copy yet?



I haven't- thanks for checking in!


----------



## jr27236 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ok send me a pm with your address


----------



## PSUplowboy (Sep 14, 2016)

jr27236 said:


> Ok send me a pm with your address



PM sent


----------



## HarleyT (Sep 14, 2016)

jr27236 said:


> Ok send me a pm with your address


Thanks!


----------



## jr27236 (Sep 14, 2016)

You got it Harley


----------



## No face 243 (Sep 14, 2016)

Can I get a copy of that please?


----------



## jr27236 (Sep 14, 2016)

Im trying to go in the order of the people who asked first starting from Ironman.
So far im sending out one to Psuployboy


----------



## jr27236 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ok no face, no one replied before you PM me your mailing address and a disc will be in the mail tomorrow for ya.


----------



## No face 243 (Sep 14, 2016)

Pm sent, thank you


----------



## jr27236 (Sep 15, 2016)

Got your pm, your disc will be out tomorrow for you.


----------



## jr27236 (Sep 20, 2016)

Please post here if you received your disc, so we know you got it.


----------



## No face 243 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes it got my disc and installed this morning


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 20, 2016)

Good to see you guys keeping it going.


----------



## PSUplowboy (Sep 21, 2016)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Good to see you guys keeping it going.


Got my disc installed tonight. Thanks very much! Is there any body needing a copy?


----------



## Adam Hart (Sep 28, 2016)

Anyone able to send me a copy, got a major operation coming up so will be off work for a few weeks, like to spend that time getting my spares and some repairs sorted out. Im in the UK so not sure if any other UK members can help me if it is a matter of posting out a physical copy.

Many Thanks 

Adam


----------



## jackjcc (Oct 12, 2016)

This program is so much more amazing than I thought. You gentlemen are doing the lords work. Spread these "bibles" far and wide!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236 (Oct 12, 2016)

jackjcc said:


> This program is so much more amazing than I thought. You gentlemen are doing the lords work. Spread these "bibles" far and wide!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is good stuff.


----------



## jr27236 (Oct 12, 2016)

Adam Hart said:


> Anyone able to send me a copy, got a major operation coming up so will be off work for a few weeks, like to spend that time getting my spares and some repairs sorted out. Im in the UK so not sure if any other UK members can help me if it is a matter of posting out a physical copy.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Adam


I used to be good at that file sharung, so you can download it from the internet, but as a get older I'm becomimg dumber with this computer stuff


----------



## PSUplowboy (Oct 12, 2016)

I got a pm from bmwpowere36m3 asking for a copy. I mailed it out and asked that they post here. I'm assuming they got it. It was about a gig I think, not sure of how to get it to UK


----------



## Greenthorn (Oct 12, 2016)

Adam Hart said:


> Anyone able to send me a copy, got a major operation coming up so will be off work for a few weeks, like to spend that time getting my spares and some repairs sorted out. Im in the UK so not sure if any other UK members can help me if it is a matter of posting out a physical copy.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Adam



@David Curtis

I sent him a copy, pm him.
It is not any big deal to mail it to London, I just used a cd case and media mail envelope.


----------



## Amp4027 (Oct 15, 2016)

I could use a copy as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PSUplowboy (Oct 15, 2016)

I can mail another copy out, but it'll be a week until I get back to where I have the cd's.


----------



## PSUplowboy (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey made it to the office and got it mailed out. Please post when you receive it.


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (Oct 17, 2016)

Sorry for the delayed response, I got the DVD from PSUplowboy... I tried running the setup executable, but it fails. Do I need to copy disk image over to my local drive and then run it? Is the date supposed to be set pre-2009? I'm try this on my mac running virtual machine, Win XP.


----------



## jr27236 (Oct 17, 2016)

If it copied correctly it should install right up. But don't know about compatibility with Windows XP. I remember that if you right on the setup.exe you can select "run in compatibility mode" (may have to then select properties after in the menu) on some programs. See if that helps


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 17, 2016)

I recall Philbert trying to install on a Mac running a VM version of Winwhatever and I don't think he was successful. Maybe he'll chime in with the details.
@Philbert (Hi, Philbert.)

FWIW, I've run it on everything from win2k and xp to win10 with no problems. And the date should not need to be adjusted if the MediaCAT version is v3.33.

Should be able to find an old windows rig cheap these days. The program is worth it. And if the machine is only to be used for MediaCAT you can try the last v5.xx version that requires the rolled back date. Whole different platform with more bells and whistles but a little klunky and cumbersome on the frontend until you get used to it. Doesn't cover that many newer products than the last version of v3.33 tho, so may not be worth the hassle for some.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 17, 2016)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I recall Philbert trying to install on a Mac running a VM version of Winwhatever and I don't think he was successful. Maybe he'll chime in with the details. (Hi, Philbert.)





Philbert said:


> Reposting this for guys having trouble - especially with a Macintosh computer, where the software will not load, but individual files can be accessed:
> 
> Open '_STIHL_' folder.
> Open '_SCS 01-2010_' folder.
> ...



Philbert


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (Oct 21, 2016)

Tried on a Win7 machine at work... no go "SETUP ERROR: No installation data found!"


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 21, 2016)

bmwpowere36m3 said:


> Tried on a Win7 machine at work... no go "SETUP ERROR: No installation data found!"


P.M. me your address.


----------



## Amp4027 (Oct 22, 2016)

PSUplowboy said:


> Hey made it to the office and got it mailed out. Please post when you receive it.



Got it. Thanks!
Anyone who needs a copy, PM (message) me directly.


----------



## PSUplowboy (Oct 22, 2016)

Amp4027 said:


> Got it. Thanks!
> Anyone who need a copy, PM (message) me directly.



Hope it worked- sounds like the fellow I sent a copy to before you had issues. I was worried I somehow messed up. Cheers!


----------



## Amp4027 (Oct 22, 2016)

I got it to work. Win7, Date&Time set back to normal now. You assume all responsibility for your actions, and I am not liable for what you do with this writing or what happens from it.

Here is how:
Pregame - open Start and type in "create a restore point" - Do it, just in-case anything screws up. Name it something like 'Before MediaCAT'. 
1 - Go here and download this simple right-click script. This will add an extra option to your right-mouse-click menu that will block mediaCAT from checking online for newer versions (and upon finding them, locking you out, from what I've read).
2 - Go get Adobe Reader 
3 - Open Windows Explorer. Rightclick on "Local Disk - C:" and go down to New>Folder. Rename to "MediaCAT". Copy all files from "D:" (your DVD-rom Drive, yes DVD, a CD-rom drive cannot read a DVD-rom, if you have an oldie compooter, let me know and I will send it on 2 CDs instead b/c its over 1GB) to the folder you just created. Will take about 10 minutes, go get brewski.
4 - Open "C:\MediaCAT" (the folder on your harddrive, upon opening it may say MediaCAT V x.xx, if so open that). Now up above where all the files are listed, you should see "Name|Date Modified|Type|Size", you want to click on "Type" (if it doesn't say 'Type', rightclick where it says 'Name' and check the box/click on 'Type' in the submenu). You want to find every one that says "Application" and right click on it and go to "Tweaking - Windows Firewall > Block in windows firewall". You must search every folder in the "MediaCAT" - each new folder, I believe you need to click "Type" again to get it to list alphabetically. 

Just so you don't miss any, here is a count, for a total of 8 blocks:
MediaCAT Vx.xx (main folder) - 2 (setup.exe, clientsetup.exe)
Adobe - 1 (Just do your language, English is AcrobatReader_EN.exe)
eVision - 2 (reset, support)
Files - 3 (mediacat, uninstall mediacat, support)
STIL - 0 (no applications)
Tutorial - 0 (no applications)

5 - Bottom right of your screen, where the Date&Time are - click once, pause, click again where it says "Change Date & Time settings". On the pop-up, click "Change Date & Time". Click the month, which will scroll out, then click the year, which will scroll out again. Then click the left arrow by 2016, and select 2005, then October, then 22. Click "OK", then "Apply", then "OK".
6 - In Windows Explorer, under "C:\MediaCAT" open the "setup.exe" - It will say something about "if you are looking for the client version, then close this installer and open the other one" - ignore it. Choose the No-CD option "Complete/Full install". Click "Next". Next page should be "What packages do you want to install?", click the "All" button and it should checkmark the STIL package. Enter in a bunch of bogus for the Required sections. I can't walk you through step-by-step, because I already installed it, but basically, you want your install directory and the other directory (cannot remember name, it is on the same screen) to be "C:\MMMediaCAT" (extra MMMMs so you can differentiate and delete the 1GB install/transfer folder, I think it will auto-create the folder or prompt you saying 'this file does not exist, would you like to create it?'). Click Next. After you see the bar with %ages, go shotgun a bur for a job welldone.
7 - After it finishes, it will come up with Adobe Acrobat Installer. Click next. "Oh sh1T! it crashed!???!" Don't fret. You already installed adobe in step 2 so it doesn't matta. 
8 - DO NOT OPEN MEDIACAT YET! - Now you need to repeat Step 4, but at "C:\MMMediaCAT" instead. This one is a bit quicker, only 2 application files: mediacat.exe & support.exe, both in the main directory.
9 - Open MediaCAT and click on the big orange STIL logo to make sure it works right. (It should, it takes a minute to get used to)
10 - Close up MediaCAT. Go delete the 1GB "C:\MediaCAT" DVD-transfer folder (NOT the MMMediaCAT install folder that is ~700mb), and then change your Date&Time back to the current day. Empty Recycle Bin.
11 - Restart.
12 - If you did everything right, the next time you open MediaCAT, it will have a popup that reads "Checking for newer version/data/manuals" for a few seconds. Don't start clicking everywhere trying to 'X' it out and crash the program, it will go away and give you access as it should.
13 - Enjoy.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyone got the most up-to-date manual packages? Even though I happened across the 193 ipl, model changes, and 192 service manual from a helpful individual, I would like to have all the Technical Information bulletins and whatnot for it.
Thanks!
http://www.tweaking.com/content/pag...k)_allowblock_or_remove_windows_firewall.html


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 23, 2016)

Amp4027 said:


> I got it to work. Win7, Date&Time set back to normal now. You assume all responsibility for your actions, and I am not liable for what you do with this writing or what happens from it.
> 
> Here is how:
> Pregame - open Start and type in "create a restore point" - Do it, just in-case anything screws up. Name it something like 'Before MediaCAT'.
> ...




Where did you get this copy? Don't bother copying this dvd, it needs to come out of the chain letter.
A good copy requires no date change, nor any file moving, etc. It will even check and see if your acrobat program is current enough. After loading the disc, all you should have to do is follow the prompts.


----------



## PSUplowboy (Oct 23, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> Where did you get this copy? Don't bother copying this dvd, it needs to come out of the chain letter.
> A good copy requires no date change, nor any file moving, etc. It will even check and see if your acrobat program is current enough. After loading the disc, all you should have to do is follow the prompts.



That's a copy of what I got, but it installed like you said for me - just followed the prompts.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah, if his copy won't do it that way, then it shouldn't "reproduce"....


----------



## Amp4027 (Oct 23, 2016)

Well darn, wish I woulda known it would of worked straight off the DVD. I was just being precautious after reading that 09 would somehow lock your comp from installing 07. It is possible it works, and everything seemed to install just fine, up until Adobe Acrobat installer started up, in which it would pop up an error that said something like "Windows Installer has failed to initialize" - presumably from being out-of-date or having a newer version already installed.

So yea or nay on sending out 2 copies to fellow members? I have one who already PM'd me looking for a copy, should he just post here to get taken care of?


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 23, 2016)

Hard to say, how did you copy it?


----------



## Amp4027 (Oct 23, 2016)

I have not yet. D: has MediaCATV3.33 folder on it, and I was going to use Window's built-in burner to burn it.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 23, 2016)

So it was just about the Acrobat installer? It will probably be OK. I usually remove the Mediacat from my computer,
to test a disc that I am unsure of. To make sure it loads fine before I mail it.


----------



## Amp4027 (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, mediaCAT went through its installer just fine. After it auto-closed and Adobe Acro Reader's installer popped up, it comes up with an error. I just 'X'ed it and started up mediacat no probs.


----------



## billyjoejr (Oct 29, 2016)

I just received the media cat dvd from Amp4027. Thanks for the quick mailing Amp.
But when I try to install by letting windows do it thing upon inserting the dvd, I get a "Set Up Error: No installation data found"
Also when navigating to the folder on the dvd and clicking on the Setup Icon I get the same error.
Thinking it might be because when I click on the dvd, instead of seeing the setup file and other files like most other dvd/cd's I've had, I am greeted with a folder "MediaCat V.3.33" and date modified 9/30/2016.
Maybe the installation application can't find the files and needs a setup file edited to look in the "MediaCat V.3.33" folder on the dvd.
Any thoughts?
Tomorrow night I will try copying the dvd to my hard drive and installing it from there.
Running Windows 10 Home Edition on a laptop.


----------



## Amp4027 (Oct 29, 2016)

Let me know if copying it to C:, and Setup.exe->'Run as Administrator' works. It was cloned, so it should be an exact 1:1 copy of the disc I received (worked).


----------



## billyjoejr (Oct 29, 2016)

Update, Up and running.
I copied the folder to my C drive.
Opened the folder and clicked on Setup.
Did the usual windows install. Then Adobe tried to install and said newer version available. Closed the Adobe installer.
Saw MediaCat icon on Desktop and clicked on it. It opened up and I did the registration thing. Then clicked on Documents Tab and it wanted to download some updates. So I let it update.
Then l searched for info on my MS361.
Success.
Works perfect.
Thanks Amp and others.

PS: I did not run as administrator.


----------



## Jimbo209 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey guys can i get a copy send to Australia please. Will share with the blokes down here unless some has one already 

Sent from West Coast AUS


----------



## Amp4027 (Oct 29, 2016)

billyjoejr said:


> Update, Up and running.


Thats great! So after it updated, it didn't lock? Does it show 01-2012 as the catalog date? Does it have the MS193T data &IPL listed?



Jimbo209 said:


> Hey guys can i get a copy send to Australia please.


Wew mate, you are asking big mobs... Gonna be ripped big bikkies by the postman. But let me check, and I'll get back to you.


----------



## ARSA Stihl (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello, I service chainsaws and looking for stihl mediacat. Sorry for my English, i am from Poland


----------



## billyjoejr (Oct 29, 2016)

I guess it only updates manufacture notes each time I open it.
01-2012 is catalog date
and NO MS193T


----------



## ARSA Stihl (Oct 29, 2016)

Billyjoejr Can you give me a link to Media Cat 01-2012?


----------



## billyjoejr (Oct 29, 2016)

ARSA Stihl said:


> Hello, I service chainsaws and looking for stihl mediacat. Sorry for my English, i am from Poland


I googled shipping calculators for US to Poland. I got anywhere from $35 to $101 to ship a cd.
Ouch. Sorry, I can't swing that.
I hope some one else living in Europe can hook you up with MediaCat.


----------



## jr27236 (Oct 29, 2016)

What we have to figure out is one of these file sharing websites. Then he or anyone can download it from there


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 29, 2016)

first class to poland is @ $12 or so.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 29, 2016)

Is Poland in the EU?


----------



## Finnrpm (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes it is........ since 2004......


----------



## ARSA Stihl (Oct 29, 2016)

Can anyone have a link to download this program?


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 29, 2016)

As of yet, this program is only on a dvd.


----------



## jr27236 (Oct 29, 2016)

ARSA Stihl said:


> Can anyone have a link to download this program?


No, there is no link. Thats what I was saying to do. But it os not on any file sharing websites that I know of.
I ised to swap music and stuff with my brother on the Aol messenger thing but i dont know if they even have that anymore.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 29, 2016)

This thread keeps getting derailed whenever someone suggests trying this. The only way for the dvds to make it overseas is when the recipient wants to pay the postage, but it is not talked about, to keep this from "selling" the program, legally, that is.
The chain letter idea, the next guy in line makes copies and pays the postage, so it is not construed as selling anything, but the postage overseas makes it prohibative.

It is hard enough to keep theys guys holding up their end of the bargain as it is.


----------



## jr27236 (Oct 29, 2016)

Im sure there HAS to be someone on here who has received a copy in europe


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 29, 2016)

I have sent a couple to England, and I think 1 to Belgium, but it was a while back.


----------



## treesmith (Nov 1, 2016)

Jimbo209 said:


> Hey guys can i get a copy send to Australia please. Will share with the blokes down here unless some has one already
> 
> Sent from West Coast AUS


Sorry everyone, no notifications

I'm in Melbourne, Straya, pm address


----------



## billyjoejr (Nov 4, 2016)

Ready to pass on my copy of the dvd.
Sorry, no dvd burner.
Post here then pm me your address(US or Canada only please).


----------



## treesmith (Nov 4, 2016)

Havent received any pms and not getting notifications on this thread


----------



## scheffa (Nov 10, 2016)

Is it possible to download the older versions of mediacat


----------



## crunch (Dec 5, 2016)

billyjoejr said:


> Ready to pass on my copy of the dvd.
> Sorry, no dvd burner.
> Post here then pm me your address(US or Canada only please).



I would like a copy. I'll pm my address


----------



## billyjoejr (Dec 8, 2016)

crunch said:


> I would like a copy. I'll pm my address


Never got a pm from you. Just sent you one.


----------



## crunch (Dec 8, 2016)

Sent a pm


----------



## crunch (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks billyjoejr
Received my Mediacat DVD from billyjoejr and loaded onto my pc hard drive . Everything is up and running.

I'll pass along the DVD
Post here and pm me with an address


----------



## jr27236 (Dec 12, 2016)

scheffa said:


> Is it possible to download the older versions of mediacat


There are no downloads that I know of. Only hard copy being mailed to each other


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 12, 2016)

Older versions will work, if you have the disc, and you set your computer's clock back to that date or earlier. At least it worked on the older windoes versions....


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 12, 2016)

How old of a version are we talking about?

As for downloadable distribution, Stihl seriously frowns on that type of activity, though there isn't any reason not to come up with some way to make it accessible on a limited "link to user only" basis. Hard copy is the most reliable and keeps the "chain" alive in the true spirit of what was originally intended..., if you care about stuff like that.


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 12, 2016)

And that is why also there was no money charged, so it would not be "selling copyrighted material". I think that 
I have an old 2005 disc around somewhere. It was checked to see if it had anything more on the old mechanic manuals, but it didn't....


----------



## crunch (Dec 13, 2016)

I now have two DVD 's to pass along One from billyjoejr and one from HarleyT. Realy fast delivery . Thanks to both of you
It is so nice having all this info on my computer.

Send pm and I'll mail them out


----------



## crunch (Dec 15, 2016)

I have one DVD left

Send pm and I'll mail it out


----------



## ray benson (Dec 15, 2016)

Is there a version that has a 201t-cm ipl and service manual?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 15, 2016)

The v5.x.x 2013 catalog has the 201, 201-C, 201-T, and 201-TC, a couple other variants..., but no M-tronic. Maybe the last 2014/2015 catalog has it? I don't have that version. May be able to get it from a dealer friend since Stihl transitioned everything to PartSmart In January 2016.


----------



## crunch (Dec 15, 2016)

I sent one of the discs to shawn022 and I have another to send out

pm with addres


----------



## crunch (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm mailing my last DVD to Chrismico


----------



## yellowhair (Dec 24, 2016)

crunch said:


> I'm mailing my last DVD to Chrismico


I'm looking for a DVD if anyone has one ready to send. Thanks


----------



## Aboveallelsetree (Dec 25, 2016)

Fish said:


> This thread is not a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Who wishes to be next????????????????????
> 
> ...





Fish said:


> Simple "chain letter", no multi level marketing.
> 
> If you want a copy of a Stihl parts lookup and many workshop manuals,
> be next on this list!!!!
> ...


I want one


----------



## shawn022 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hey guys. I'll send out a couple copies but it won't be until the first week of January. If you can wait til then, pm me your address.


----------



## yellowhair (Dec 30, 2016)

I received a DVD and have it installed. The repair manuals come up good and have a lot of detailed info, but I can't find the parts diagrams. Am I missing something?
Thanks


----------



## yellowhair (Dec 30, 2016)

The DVD came from Chrismico. Again, Thanks


----------



## big hank (Dec 30, 2016)

I want in on this


----------



## yellowhair (Jan 3, 2017)

Everything is up and running the way I envisioned. Great information. Thanks to all


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 3, 2017)

Post the activity here on this thread, so we know that the new requests are being handled.

Thanks


----------



## yellowhair (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry for not making the DVD exchange public. I received a copy from Chrismico and have mailed my first response out to "big hank". I have one more ready to go whenever someone asks. I know there are some other followers wanting to send on their two ahead of me, but I guess whoever picks up the request and sends it out fills their requirement first.
Thanks


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 3, 2017)

Just want to make sure that the thread doesn't die off...
Thanks.


----------



## thompson1600 (Jan 10, 2017)

Interested in this, what info do you need?


----------



## yellowhair (Jan 11, 2017)

thompson1600 said:


> Interested in this, what info do you need?


If you will send me a private message (just click on my header and send me a new thread) with your home address I will send you the second of my obligated two DVDs. That way you won't have to show your email address and everyone won't have your snail mail address.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 11, 2017)

yellowhair said:


> If you will send me a private message (just click on my header and send me a new thread) with your home address I will send you the second of my obligated two DVDs. That way you won't have to show your email address and everyone won't have your snail mail address.


That is the way it was set up, no e-mails or names addresses on the thread, only in P.M.s.
But put on the thread the progress, so we know that everyone is being taken care of.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 13, 2017)

I have an older version of the Media Cat DVD and purchased a new computer some time ago. I decided to install the Media Cat today and it wouldn't work. I tried it three times and worked until I tried to look something up then it disappeared. I don't know if this version is outdated or what the problem is. Mine is a 2010 disc.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 13, 2017)

The mediacat had an expiration feature, which used to be able to be defeated by turning the computer clock back to before the expiration date. This thread has evolved to where we are sending out copies that have had the expiration feature removed.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 13, 2017)

The first "hacked" copy was supplied to this group by a late/great member, it was a 2007 copy.


Well he is likely still alive, just not here anymore.....


----------



## yellowhair (Jan 13, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I have an older version of the Media Cat DVD and purchased a new computer some time ago. I decided to install the Media Cat today and it wouldn't work. I tried it three times and worked until I tried to look something up then it disappeared. I don't know if this version is outdated or what the problem is. Mine is a 2010 disc.


If, as Harley T. says, the new DVD's (I got mine about 2 weeks ago) will work I can send you one if you send me a PM with address.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 13, 2017)

yellowhair said:


> If, as Harley T. says, the new DVD's (I got mine about 2 weeks ago) will work I can send you one if you send me a PM with address.


So you like it?


----------



## yellowhair (Jan 13, 2017)

HarleyT said:


> So you like it?


There is a lot of good info in the program. Sometimes it is a little difficult to sort through a newer/older generation saw than the particular one in the system but it is still an invaluable tool for finding part numbers.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 13, 2017)

I love it for my internet selling when listing NOS parts. It has an Item Search function, if you enter the part number, it will show you all of the units that the part goes on.

On the parts lookups, go to the dropdown menu at the top of the page, and select your exact model in that model number series.


----------



## yellowhair (Jan 13, 2017)

HarleyT said:


> I love it for my internet selling when listing NOS parts. It has an Item Search function, if you enter the part number, it will show you all of the units that the part goes on.
> 
> On the parts lookups, go to the dropdown menu at the top of the page, and select your exact model in that model number series.


I will give it a try and thanks again.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 13, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I have an older version of the Media Cat DVD and purchased a new computer some time ago. I decided to install the Media Cat today and it wouldn't work. I tried it three times and worked until I tried to look something up then it disappeared. I don't know if this version is outdated or what the problem is. Mine is a 2010 disc.



Roll back the date on your computer temporarily and see if the catalog pops back up. If so, it's an expiring version. And did you install the catalog on the new computer? There was an option to not install it to save hard drive space, but you need the CD in the drive for the catalog to be accessible.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 13, 2017)

There is also a little script floating around that 'fixes' the date expiration problem on the earlier versions that haven't been "massaged" yet. I may have it somewhere if you want to give that a shot. Just drops into a certain MediaCAT folder and does its magic....., so I've been told.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm still messing with mine, did a partial install this time and got it to stick. I can get the IPLs which I really don't need since I can access them from elsewhere. The shop manuals are another story, tried to use them and ended up just getting the IPL section again. I'll keep fooling with it for awhile and see if I can find the stuff I can use. Thanks for the offer, yellowhair, I may contact you later on a PM if I can't get it right.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 13, 2017)

Not all models include shop manuals.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 13, 2017)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> There is also a little script floating around that 'fixes' the date expiration problem on the earlier versions that haven't been "massaged" yet. I may have it somewhere if you want to give that a shot. Just drops into a certain MediaCAT folder and does its magic....., so I've been told.


 Yeah, you're the one that sent me this disc a few years ago, it worked great on my XP computer but since I have this "new and improved" Windows 10 there's a lot of stuff that doesn't work right. Hopefully I'll get things to work right before my patience runs out.. Thanks again for the disc!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 13, 2017)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Not all models include shop manuals.


 I thought mine had it but memory doesn't always recall correctly. I thought I ran across some partial shop manuals on this disc but not sure.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 13, 2017)

It's hit or miss for the shop manuals from one saw to the next.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 13, 2017)

I may have included my little collection of shop manuals separate from the MediaCAT program? I recall doing that on a few copies I sent out. They'd obviously be individual files or folders on the disc and not associated with MediaCAT functionality.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 13, 2017)

And fwiw, the tech notes and shop manuals are all .pdf files whereas the IPL's are integrated into the application, not pdf's.


----------



## Matt B (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey all, The Medi Cat software looks very useful. Have got to the point with my saw work that I'd likely get a lot out of it. 

Could anyone spare me a copy please? Always hate asking for things out of the blue and of course will pay any out of pocket costs etc. It will be run on a windows 10 computer if that's relevant. 

It will be paid forward by the free help I often give to neighbors with their saw and other small engine issues. 

Cheers, Matt.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 17, 2017)

Not terribly impressed with Windows 10, which is what I'm using...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 17, 2017)

Maybe it's my technical expertise that I'm not impressed with..


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 18, 2017)

If I could get used Win10, you can get used to Win10!

And Matt B., I believe there are copies floating around down your way and perhaps someone in your neighborhood will chime in with an offer to hook you up. If not, someone here may. Distribution is by CD/DVD, not download. And the pay it forward part is you make a couple of copies after receiving yours and honor a couple of requests just like yours to keep the thread's momentum going, hence the ''Chain Letter" title.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 18, 2017)

I'll get used to this probably after they come out with Windows 15. I still haven't used most of the "features" and probably won't, just documents and photo storing and internet of course..I still have trouble finding things in there...


----------



## Matt B (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi guys, cheers for the responses. With a bit of luck an Australian will chime in and thanks for the explanation of the chain letter. More than happy to become part of the system.
Shame we are so far away here, would like to participate in the GTG's.

Why did they have to take away Windows XP, it was so adequate!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 19, 2017)

They wanted to make a perfectly good (finally!) operating system function and look more like a smartphone/tablet..., and make more money, of course! I still use XP on two of my older computers. 

You can make Win10 look and basically feel like XP with some work.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 19, 2017)

I guess I was mistaken about my Media Cat version. It has many shop manuals in it, you just have to know how to find them, the first one took a few minutes rest was easy..


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 19, 2017)

Don't you see a menu like this when you pic a model?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 19, 2017)

No, I don't think mine looks like that. I see it on yours..


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 19, 2017)

Did you load your Mediacat normal? Or did you do it weird?


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 19, 2017)

Normally, you just put in the disc, and instructions pop up automatically.
If not, you go to Control Panel and click "Install Program" or something like that.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 19, 2017)

I tried installing it a few times and couldn't get it to work at all, then I did the partial install where you have to have the disc in to use and it worked but I don't have the page you showed. You may have a different version than mine. I can find the workshop manuals for most of the saws I would work on so all's well..


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 19, 2017)

You're missing something in the installation process..., and definitely one of the best features of the program if you don't have a complete installation, which is the item lookup function. I'll walk you through it here in a few minutes if you're still online. And if I sent you the disc, it's the same version just about everyone has with the possible exception of the catalog model year with the last year being 2012 for the v3.29 / v3.3x platform.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 19, 2017)

Mine says on it 2010 V.3.2.9 You sent it to me in 2010 I believe. I can try the installation again although I think I have all I need for what I do. I've mainly been rebuilding the homeowner Stihl saws for the last couple of years, seems to be what the local guys use and abuse. I have all the manuals for these.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 19, 2017)

I'll tell you what I did. I uninstalled Media Cat and installed it again, full version as was recommended. When I clicked the icon it came up and looked the same as it did before, as far as I can tell. But like I said this version is adequate for my needs and I can get the workshop manuals for the saw I will be involved in working on. For the last year it's been mostly the Stihl 290 with an occasional 066.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 19, 2017)

That's a good copy I got from Fish back then. The latest and last version of the v3.xx platform and format is 2012. They're essentially the same except for the catalog.

Installing and using MediaCAT is usually fairly straightforward and intuitive..., usually. But sometimes things don't go as expected for any number of reasons.

Typically the cd (or DVD) will autorun and the installation will just start by itself. Follow the prompts, put in some fake info (or just press the space bar in the info fields) when asked, select the installation that includes the catalog being installed on your hard drive vs. having to have the cd in the drive every time you use the program, and you're done.

Windows and most virus/malware programs have different levels of drive protection that sometimes keep a disc from automatically running or opening (for security reasons). In this case, you may need to initiate the installation manually.

Go to the drive letter containing the cd and right-click to open the options box. There will be several options. Select 'Open'. Then select 'setup'. That should get it all started.

If you're asked if it's ok for the program to make changes to your device, select 'yes'.

You'll be asked if you want to install the catalogs to your hard drive. Select 'yes'.

When prompted for registration-type information, put in whatever you want or just use a few taps of the space bar in the required fields. None of it actually goes anywhere anyway.

Somewhere along the line there will be an option for retrieving updates that is irrelevant for actual updates, but does apply to tech notes that are already included on the disc. (There's a way to import all of that stuff once and be done with it instead of going through the prompt or auto process every time you open the program.)

Once the program is installed, there should be a shortcut on your desktop and you should be good to go. Startup screen should look like this:




Select the Stihl catalog and you'll see this:




You can also select 'List View' for this:

​
Now you're in business and can begin to explore everything MediaCAT has to offer except the features that require a registration for interactive stuff with regional distributors like pricing, inventory, etc.

So let's see what's there for chainsaws..., click 'chainsaws', then 'gasoline chainsaws' (if that's what you're looking for since other types of chainsaws are also included.)




Let's see what's there for an 026...




You get the general idea. Not all saw models include Workshop Manuals, btw. Some models without Workshop Manuals are covered in manuals that are included for later models of the saw, but there's no rule of thumb for that and it's not specified anywhere that I'm aware of.

So let's check out an IPL...




....and how 'bout the ignition system.




Let's look into the ignition module by highlighting its IPL number (which also highlights it in the item list). Click either the little 'i' bubble in the box next to the coil in the illustration or the highlighted part number in the item list for additional item information..., much of which would be related to distribution and inventory stuff like pricing, customer, etc., though there are occasionally useful tech notes and such also included.


Like this....




You may be thinking there's not much there. You're right for the most part, except for the 'Where Used" choice in the selection box to the left. Click on that to find out what other units the part is used on and you'll see a list of all applications and the location in the respective IPL's for the part. Click any of the results to go directly to the IPL and page of the part.
Very cool, especially if you have a boatload of parts in boxes and partially torn down saws with tons of parts that you don't know what the hell you'll ever do with.

Another way to get to the same place if you know a part number but not where it's used is through the "Find" menu on the left of a main page. Select 'Items', plug in the part number, and away you go. (See next post due to a 10 file upload limit per post.)







​


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 19, 2017)

Here are the examples for the "Where Used" and "Find Items" search results...​








And here's where you can get rid of any annoying "update" stuff that may pop up every time you open the program. Go to Settings ->System Settings -> Update Notes, Select "Manual". Then go back to Settings, then down to "Update Notes", and the Tech Notes that reside in a repository folder for occasional "updating" will be indexed for permanent availability relative the the existing version of the catalog. Clear as mud, eh?




Lastly, the Tech Notes and Service Manuals are all individually available as PDF files, but you need to sorta dig for em and they're listed by system filenames, not conventional names for their associated application. The IPL's are not PDF's and not available is individual files.

You can find all this under Users -> Public -> Public Documents -> MediaCAT Data -> Stihl -> SCS-XX.XXXX (the particular version of your catalog) -> Resources.

The PDF's don't start until about 2/3 of the way down the page. RA prefixes designate Shop Manuals, and TI designates Technical Information. Everything above is disc image stuff for compiling the IPL's in a proprietary way for integration and cross-indexing by the application itself. Same for all the BMP's at the bottom.

So, Scouts...., I hope you've found all of this helpful. I'm sure there's gonna be a few tl;dr folks out there. Oh well.

For everyone else, happy wrenchin' and parts scroungin'.​


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 19, 2017)

Okay, I got the full version..took the DVD out of the computer and it showed the same as when it was in. The pages still don't look exactly like those but I think the information is there, just located a bit differently. I'll work with it awhile and see what all is in it. Thanks!


----------



## TomL344 (Jan 26, 2017)

hi would anyone on here be up for sending a copy to me in the uk am happy to cover postage costs? thanks tom


----------



## yellowhair (Feb 11, 2017)

TomL344 said:


> hi would anyone on here be up for sending a copy to me in the uk am happy to cover postage costs? thanks tom


Tom, PM (Just post a new message) me your mailing address and I'll send you a copy. I am obligated to sending out two and this will fill my obligation.


----------



## JimFin (Feb 13, 2017)

peter92 said:


> ive got a digital copy if any one wants it
> pm your email
> Peter



I'm new to the forum, and just bought a Stihl 041 AV Super and would like to be able check for parts. I've quickly been realizing how hard they are to find online. I also have a MS250 my old man gave me that I believe has a compression problem. 
I've been an occcasional user of saws for a long time, but have not had much idea about what I was actually doing with maintenance, tuning, how treat them properly. So far this forum has been a wealth of knowledge. Thanks for pass it on & being so generous.

James
[email protected]

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFin (Feb 13, 2017)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> How old of a version are we talking about?
> 
> As for downloadable distribution, Stihl seriously frowns on that type of activity, though there isn't any reason not to come up with some way to make it accessible on a limited "link to user only" basis. Hard copy is the most reliable and keeps the "chain" alive in the true spirit of what was originally intended..., if you care about stuff like that.


How about Drop Box? You can create a link that only people with the link can access and then give the link to people who ask for it. Doesn't have to be public. I haven't yet read to then, so if this problem has already been solved or determined to not be possible, forgive me!


billyjoejr said:


> Update, Up and running.
> I copied the folder to my C drive.
> Opened the folder and clicked on Setup.
> Did the usual windows install. Then Adobe tried to install and said newer version available. Closed the Adobe installer.
> ...





billyjoejr said:


> Ready to pass on my copy of the dvd.
> Sorry, no dvd burner.
> Post here then pm me your address(US or Canada only please).




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFin (Feb 13, 2017)

yellowhair said:


> Tom, PM (Just post a new message) me your mailing address and I'll send you a copy. I am obligated to sending out two and this will fill my obligation.


I'd l Iike a copy if you haven't filled your 2nd order yet. I will also look at putting the file up in a private part of a file sharing website (Drop Box) where a link can be provided to a prospective recipient and only person with that link can access it. I think the file/ folder that the file is in on the Drop Box website can even be password protected. 

Thanks a lot. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFin (Feb 13, 2017)

JimFin said:


> I'd l Iike a copy if you haven't filled your 2nd order yet. I will also look at putting the file up in a private part of a file sharing website (Drop Box) where a link can be provided to a prospective recipient and only person with that link can access it. I think the file/ folder that the file is in on the Drop Box website can even be password protected.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I'm in Western US. Did I see correctly that you're in the UK? If so, and it would be expensive, I can get it from someone closer. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowhair (Feb 13, 2017)

JimFin said:


> I'm new to the forum, and just bought a Stihl 041 AV Super and would like to be able check for parts. I've quickly been realizing how hard they are to find online. I also have a MS250 my old man gave me that I believe has a compression problem.
> I've been an occcasional user of saws for a long time, but have not had much idea about what I was actually doing with maintenance, tuning, how treat them properly. So far this forum has been a wealth of knowledge. Thanks for pass it on & being so generous.
> 
> James
> ...


Jim,
Send me a private message (PM) by creating a new thread and give me your snail mail address and I will send you a copy. I have sent out one and as required by the original agreement with the website: I send two to new members to satisfy my commitment. I just finished rebuilding an MS 250 and traded it for two Echo's that I now have both running - got boot on top of the two saws, so I'm happy.


----------



## JimFin (Feb 13, 2017)

yellowhair said:


> Jim,
> Send me a private message (PM) by creating a new thread and give me your snail mail address and I will send you a copy. I have sent out one and as required by the original agreement with the website: I send two to new members to satisfy my commitment. I just finished rebuilding an MS 250 and traded it for two Echo's that I now have both running - got boot on top of the two saws, so I'm happy.


Awesome. I thought I was sending a PM to Peter when I wrote the message, my mistake. I'll do that. 
My pops actually replaced the MS250 with an Echo with an 18" bar. Surprisingly nice saw. Easy to adjust chain and lots of power for the weight. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowhair (Feb 14, 2017)

Jim,
As noted in the previous thread (where I received your mailing address), I am sending the DVD to you via snail mail today. This will satisfy my obligation for sending out two to replace the one I received. Enjoy the information and this forum and watch for someone looking for the DVD such that you can fill your obligation.


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 14, 2017)

yellowhair said:


> Jim,
> As noted in the previous thread (where I received your mailing address), I am sending the DVD to you via snail mail today. This will satisfy my obligation for sending out two to replace the one I received. Enjoy the information and this forum and watch for someone looking for the DVD such that you can fill your obligation.


Good deal!


----------



## LowVolt (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## JimFin (Feb 19, 2017)

Yellowhair, I got your package in the mail a few days ago. Thanks much. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowhair (Feb 19, 2017)

Jim,
The information on the DVD is a great asset if you do any repairs on a Stihl machine. Enjoy


----------



## timber_wolf (Feb 26, 2017)

Im in need of a mediacat version for windows 7 if someone could help me out I would greatly appreciate it and gladly pass it forward.


----------



## yellowhair (Feb 27, 2017)

timber_wolf said:


> Im in need of a mediacat version for windows 7 if someone could help me out I would greatly appreciate it and gladly pass it forward.


I sent my last one to "JimFin" - go to his last post and do a reply and ask him for one.


----------



## JimFin (Feb 27, 2017)

timber_wolf said:


> Im in need of a mediacat version for windows 7 if someone could help me out I would greatly appreciate it and gladly pass it forward.


Send me a PM with address and I'll send it to ya. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## timber_wolf (Mar 10, 2017)

Im still looking for a mediacat version for windows 7 if someone could help me out I would greatly appreciate it and gladly pass it forward. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 11, 2017)

timber_wolf said:


> Im still looking for a mediacat version for windows 7 if someone could help me out I would greatly appreciate it and gladly pass it forward. Thanks in advance.


Did you send a p.m. to JimFinn?


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 11, 2017)

JimFin said:


> Send me a PM with address and I'll send it to ya.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## timber_wolf (Mar 11, 2017)

Yes sir, I did.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 11, 2017)

@JimFin ?


----------



## TheTone (Mar 16, 2017)

I've been wanting to find a Stihl parts cross reference for a while now, and just discovered this thread. Is there someone on the forum who can send me a copy? My understanding is that I am then obligated to send a copy to the next two members who request one, right? I am running Windows 8.1 if that matters.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 16, 2017)

Shoot me a PM with your address. You too, Timber Wolf.


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 16, 2017)

I have taken care of Timber Wolf. 

I am ready to jump this ship....


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 16, 2017)

Hate to see it die on the vine. Hate covering for slackers though, too. I'll give Timber Wolf the benefit of the doubt to come through for the last request for now.


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 16, 2017)

I didn't get his copy out until today, I had to buy some more blanks, etc...
The postage is the real killer.
One would think that folks that got a copy would be grateful enough to send out a couple in return,
but it is kind of like lending money to a friend, I guess...

You never will ever see the money or them again.....


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 16, 2017)

I hear ya. Not sure what you're paying for postage. I use a small calendar envelope without the metal hasp (important to the USPS evidently). Wrap the disk in half o' paper towel and pay like $.72 with "non-machinable" status. That's anywhere domestic. Sent a couple to B.C. Canada last week and they were $1.50 each.

But it does add up and I've sent out a boatload of these over the years. I'd also like to think the thread has survived because there are more honorable folks than not, but they're getting harder and harder to find every day.


----------



## Amp4027 (Mar 17, 2017)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I hear ya. Not sure what you're paying for postage. I use a small calendar envelope without the metal hasp (important to the USPS evidently). Wrap the disk in half o' paper towel and pay like $.72 with "non-machinable" status. That's anywhere domestic. Sent a couple to B.C. Canada last week and they were $1.50 each.
> 
> But it does add up and I've sent out a boatload of these over the years. I'd also like to think the thread has survived because there are more honorable folks than not, but they're getting harder and harder to find every day.



Hah, wish I woulda known that before.... I've been sending them out USPS First Class for like $2.72ish.





People who get a copy and don't continue the chain letter ("hit&run") should be IP address banned from even browsing the site.


----------



## timber_wolf (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks for the disk Harley! I've made a few if someone is in need PM me.


----------



## JimFin (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi been out of the loop for awhile, got my reasons, sorry to anyone I neglected. Anyone who needs a copy send me a message. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTone (Apr 6, 2017)

I have received my copy of MediaCAT and will send a copy to the next two members who request one. Just PM me with your name and address and keep the chain going by doing the same. Thanks!


----------



## TheTone (Jun 4, 2017)

*matt9923* - your copy will go out in tomorrow's mail


----------



## silverwood (Jun 20, 2017)

could do with a copy of this please. any chance of posting to the UK for me if a pay postage Via Paypal


----------



## Jimbo209 (Jul 16, 2017)

Matt B said:


> Hi guys, cheers for the responses. With a bit of luck an Australian will chime in and thanks for the explanation of the chain letter. More than happy to become part of the system.
> Shame we are so far away here, would like to participate in the GTG's.
> 
> Why did they have to take away Windows XP, it was so adequate!


Did you get one yet


----------



## Matt B (Jul 17, 2017)

Jimbo209 said:


> Did you get one yet


Hey Jimbo, no luck. Have been getting by finding bits and pieces on the net. I'm still keen to play my part in the system though. Cheers


----------



## David Curtis (Jul 17, 2017)

silverwood said:


> could do with a copy of this please. any chance of posting to the UK for me if a pay postage Via Paypal



Hey silverwood, pm me your addy and i'll send you a copy, alternatively (if your in Bradford at all I can do you a copy there and then, BD8 area during office hours 9 till 5:30 or can collect after hours BD15)

I have sent out 2 copies since I received it. WIll send more if anyone interested please pm me your address.


----------



## David Curtis (Jul 17, 2017)

Matt B said:


> Hey Jimbo, no luck. Have been getting by finding bits and pieces on the net. I'm still keen to play my part in the system though. Cheers



Send your address Matt B, I'll send a copy to Oz.


----------



## Matt B (Jul 18, 2017)

David Curtis said:


> Send your address Matt B, I'll send a copy to Oz.


That would be great David. Appreciate your generous offer. PM sent. I look foward to sending it on. Have a couple of guys in Oz that would benefit from it. Cheers, Matt


----------



## Matt B (Jul 23, 2017)

Matt B said:


> That would be great David. Appreciate your generous offer. PM sent. I look foward to sending it on. Have a couple of guys in Oz that would benefit from it. Cheers, Matt



Hey David, many thanks! Looking forward to helping others. Cheers, Matt


----------



## Matt B (Aug 5, 2017)

Matt B said:


> Hey David, many thanks! Looking forward to helping others. Cheers, Matt


Hey David, 
Received with thanks. Your generosity is greatly appreciated and will be passed on. 
Cheers, Matt


----------



## striderzz (Aug 7, 2017)

What version is kicking around nowadays? I got a copy from this thread a couple years ago and wonder if I should upgrade...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi All, Just a quick question about the installation of the of the mediacat disc. Having issues installing on a stand alone computer for the first time.

When attempting to install, the program asks for the application and category paths which do not exist on my computer as this will be the first install. Please see text below relating to this which came from the corresponding install screen;

This client installation is used to access the mediaCAT® installed on your network server. If mediaCAT® has not yet been installed on the network server, cancel this installation and first install mediaCAT® on the network server. 
In order to proceed with this installation, you must know the path on the server where mediaCAT® has been installed, and where the catalogues have been copied. These two paths must be entered in the respective fields underneath called "Applicazione" e "Cataloghi". These paths on the server must have access rights from this computer.
You can enter the paths manually or use the key "..." to call up Windows Explorer, from which you can select the paths of the folders on the server. Click on the key "OK" after entering the paths of the folders on the server, and this installation will create a link on the desktop and all the settings necessary for opening and working with mediaCAT® and the catalogues installed on the server.

Hope you can help. Cheers, Matt.


----------



## HarleyT (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey guys, I went to make some copies to send to some folks, and my disc is "bad". Can I get a good 2012 copy from one of you guys? I'll of course send out several here to pay it forward,
Thanks!!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 16, 2017)

PM your address and I can return the original one you sent to me!
Not sure I still have your address handy.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 16, 2017)

Matt B said:


> Hi All, Just a quick question about the installation of the of the mediacat disc. Having issues installing on a stand alone computer for the first time.



Have you figured out your problem yet? (I haven't been getting thread notifications lately and just saw these new posts today.)

It sounds like your version is prompting for a network install which I personally haven't seen before, though it would certainly be logical for such an approach to exist.
Maybe it's just one of two or three other installation options on the disc you received?

A local installation with the catalog being on your local drive is obviously what you want and what is most common. I did a little installation tutorial a few pages back, but it doesn't sound like it would apply to your particular situation.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks for your post. No luck yet.
Have gone through your detailed installation notes to see if I missed anything. 
Maybe I'll come across an older version that once installed will let me install this later version. Couldn't work out any other ways after quite a bit of tinkering. 
Cheers.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Sep 16, 2017)

striderzz said:


> What version is kicking around nowadays? I got a copy from this thread a couple years ago and wonder if I should upgrade...?



The last non-expiring version is 2012 v3.3. There is a 5.x version floating around that will work on a computer with the date rolled back. Everything since has either been on the PartSmart platform or is the new proprietary Stihl client/server arrangement.


----------



## Onearmedbandit90 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey, 
Can I get a copy?


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2018)

I got the last guy hooked up.....


----------



## TheTone (Jan 31, 2018)

I'll get this one . . . I still have one left on my chain letter obligation.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2018)

TheTone said:


> I'll get this one . . . I still have one left on my chain letter obligation.


Wow, a guy that steps up!!
Thanks, but I already worked it out with Onearmedbandit.
It is great that guys here actually stick to their commitments!!
I had pretty much given up on this project...

Thanks TheTone!!


----------



## TheTone (Jan 31, 2018)

HarleyT said:


> Thanks TheTone!!



No problem. Maybe the project needs a list of recipients so the major load bearers could drop some hints.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 31, 2018)

A bump now and then seems to keep it rolling along.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2018)

I dunno, I kind of gave up on it. But I'll leave it to you younger bucks if you want.
The actual Genesis of the project should go to Andy
/Lakeside...


----------



## jackjcc (Jan 31, 2018)

I went looking for my original cd and can’t find it. Does anybody know how to get the program on a fresh disk so I can send it on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 31, 2018)

I understand there are some sources of online copies, but getting the contents to disc for redistribution can be a bit tricky. Also sorta defeats the purpose and underlying spirit of the thread. Best bet is to get a disc from someone still needing to fulfill their obligation.



HarleyT said:


> But I'll leave it to you younger bucks if you want.



Unfortunately the copies have evolved since the first post which indicates a computer date rollback is required. May discourage the 'immediate gratification' millennial crowd. LOL Plus the thread _is_ 77 pages long now and not many folks are gonna read too far before either getting it or blowing it off.

I imagine a "New MediaCAT Chain Letter" thread detailing the non-expiring aspect would gain some traction in fairly short order. There's also the later v5.x out there floating around, though it does still require the date rollback.


----------



## TheTone (Jan 31, 2018)

I have Version 3.33 mediaCAT SCS 01-2012 (USA). It was easy to install and did not require any fooling with the computer date.


----------



## jackjcc (Jan 31, 2018)

I have the non expiring version 3.3, it’s getting pretty outdated now unfortunately. I need to become a Stihl dealer so I can get access again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2018)

The mediacat is gone.
They had a newer version in 2013, but no one could break the date expiration.
Now Stihl uses Partsmart...


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2018)

2012 is as good as you'll get.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2018)

I had my hands on the 2013 version, sent it to a comp guru, he sent it back. And after the date expired, even turning back my computer didn't work.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2018)

2014 or so, it went to Partsmart....


----------



## dp0350 (Jan 31, 2018)

I received and sent out a few copies of the old one required date roll-back. If someone wouldn’t mind sending out the 2012 version that doesn’t need date roll-back, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 31, 2018)

That later v5 version ran until Jan. 2015. A date rollback still works on my first 2013 version. I thought it was pretty klunky myself. Anything I need that's not on the last v3.33 disc I can usually get from the "Beg" thread pretty quick. The real beauty of MediaCAT is the search and parts cross-ref feature anyway...., usually pertaining to the older common stuff vs. the newer products.

What we really need is someone with way too much spare time and a library of the old hard copy manuals and tech notes to digitize and convert em to PDF. Now _that_ stuff is golden. I've done quite a bit of 1111 series digitizing and started on the 1115 stuff. Very time consuming. Shame they don't have any of that older material in MediaCAT (or any of the digital resources for that matter).


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2018)

Ray Benson is "that" guy!!!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 31, 2018)

Tru dat. He has all of my 1111 and 1115 series stuff. I've seen it pop up here and there. Glad to see it being circulated.


----------



## TheTone (Feb 1, 2018)

HarleyT said:


> 2012 is as good as you'll get.





dp0350 said:


> I received and sent out a few copies of the old one required date roll-back. If someone wouldn’t mind sending out the 2012 version that doesn’t need date roll-back, I would greatly appreciate it.



PM me your mailing address.


----------



## dp0350 (Feb 1, 2018)

TheTone said:


> PM me your mailing address.



PM sent. Thanks so much!


----------



## dp0350 (Feb 9, 2018)

TheTone was nice enough to send me a copy. I would be glad to send a few out if some folks still need a copy of v3.33


----------



## balan (Feb 9, 2018)

dp0350 said:


> TheTone was nice enough to send me a copy. I would be glad to send a few out if some folks still need a copy of v3.33



I would accept a copy if possible. Anything to help as I start getting into repairing some chainsaws would be much appreciated.


----------



## dp0350 (Feb 9, 2018)

balan said:


> I would accept a copy if possible. Anything to help as I start getting into repairing some chainsaws would be much appreciated.


PM me your address and I will send one out.


----------



## TheTone (Feb 9, 2018)

The .iso file (like a disc image) for 2012 MediaCAT is 1 GB. If someone has an email service where they can send a file of this size, then postage, packaging, and copying could be eliminated for those recipients who are somewhat computer savvy. Supposedly, you can burn a DVD from an iso file with Windows 7, 8.1, and 10. Free burning software is also available to download. The person receiving the iso file could then make his own disc. This would make it more like the Beg for Manuals thread, but the file would not actually be posted on the web. Apologies in advance if this idea has already been proposed and rejected for some reason.


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 9, 2018)

There have been several attempts on here to make this into something e-mail-able, and I think a couple had worked, but somehow it didn't last. I am fairly computer illiterate, and am only to handle a cd/dvd that you stick in, and the computer takes it from there....
But if someone has a better way, hey, I am all for it.

It is a shame, I like the Mediacat setup a lot better than Partsmart..


----------



## balan (Feb 9, 2018)

dp0350 said:


> PM me your address and I will send one out.



PM sent. Thank you!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 9, 2018)

I've made digital copies available for a couple folks and it's pretty simple either by disc image or an extracted working copy. The .iso is the easy way to go depending on the recipient's disc management skill level. An extracted disc copy containing the setup.exe and all the necessary contents made from an existing installation can also be digitally transferred via Google Drive or other such sharing facilities, but certain directories need to be located in certain places in a new installation for it to work right. Not necessarily the best way for then turning around and making a usable self installing copy for someone else. By far the simplest and most reliable way is a direct disc copy sent through the mail. Should only cost 60 to 90 cents if you use a small 'calendar' envelope _without_ the little brass hasp thingie. Wrap the disc in half a paper towel for cushion and write 'Non-Machinable' on the front so it doesn't go through the severe bending a typical letter would. I've sent out a ton of these and never had one damaged in transit doing it that way. The only reason I tried the digital file transfers was to get copies to locations (Europe and Australia) where the mailing cost seemed to be keeping others from honoring the requests. In turn there are now viable sources there to honor requests from those locations. Seemed worthwhile at the time but I haven't seen any new requests from either location since. LOL


----------



## dp0350 (Feb 9, 2018)

It’s absolutely possible, that’s how just about every program is packaged on torrent sites. I was going to put the ISO on one of the Mega Upload type sites and send the link around. However, being comfortable with mounting an image (ISO) to include installing the mounting software (Windows 8 and newer mounts ISOs w/o additional software) may be a barrier for some. Once mounted, the steps are identical to inserting a DVD into the physical drive. Basically on Windows 8 and 10 all you would need to do is download the ISO file from a link and double click it.


----------



## SteveSr (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello,

I think that part of the issue with parking the ISO somewhere is that Stihl will eventually find it and order it removed due to DMCA copyright issues. Same thing happens with auto mobile service information. Can't do that with a DVD in the mail!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 10, 2018)

Then there's that.

It would need to be done 'Beg for Manuals' style. Convenient for some, but defeats the initial purpose and spirit (and novelty/fun?) of the 'chain letter' idea.


----------



## dp0350 (Feb 10, 2018)

SteveSr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think that part of the issue with parking the ISO somewhere is that Stihl will eventually find it and order it removed due to DMCA copyright issues. Same thing happens with auto mobile service information. Can't do that with a DVD in the mail!



Very True.

For any that are interested, I made an ISO and it's uploaded on one of the anomyous upload sites. I won't put the link here in this post because it was certainly trigger a file removal on the site and then I'll have to upload it to another.

If anyone wants a copy of the link to the image file (ISO), shoot me a PM and I'll send it over. Its a free site so the link will be active for 7 days, after which I'll have to upload it again.

It is super easy, just click or copy/paste the link, click "download" then double click the dowloaded file "MediaCat.iso" (generally in the downloads folder or desktop by default). That should open the image in Windows Explorer. Then double click "setup" and install MediaCat. Thats how it works for Windows 8 and 10 at least. Windows 7 needs a 3rd party image mounting software, try: WinCDEMU. It's free and easy to use.


----------



## balan (May 17, 2018)

I have copies of mediacat that I can send out. If anyone is interested PM me. It is version 3.33 of mediacat, 2012.


----------



## Pakai Boti (Jul 10, 2018)

Can somebody send me a link for the MediaCat please?


----------



## CsClimbr (Jul 10, 2018)

I’d be interested as well 

I’d assume this would require burning copies on CD’s and I do need to pickup a new laptop to store all my service manuals and IPL pdf’s.. strictly saw shop laptop but not afraid to copy away and send out a fair share if this is still available

Edit: will this work with brand new latest/greatest store bought laptop?


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone in Europe that could send a copy to the guy in Romania?
Hell, at this late date, the guys in line should just go ahead and pay costs, postage, etc.
I don't think Stihl has pursued anyone here yet over this.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 11, 2018)

I've already sent a couple to Europe and Australia hoping those folks would pick up the ball for requests from those areas. Maybe someone will. I know there are a couple guys over on Opie that are offering download links in some cases, but that takes a little more know-how than just poppin' in a CD and automagically having everything happen. Several steps are also involved to burn an install-able CD for passing on down the line..., making it less likely that someone would actually go to the trouble to honor their end of the deal once they have the software themselves.

And yes, it'll work with any version of Windows.


----------



## Brecht (Sep 25, 2018)

Can somebody send me a link for the MediaCat please?


----------



## Toolbox1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Fish said:


> Let's have a thread/wish list, for all the guys that want an old copy of mediacat, if someone recieves a copy, he must make two copies and pass it
> on by USPS, or else you will suffer from bad luck, and bad rep.
> 
> Whatever, this will be a big thread that needs no stickiness.
> ...


I would like a copy of the media cat disk if there is one available.


----------



## dp0350 (Nov 11, 2018)

For anyone that needs MediaCat:
https://mega.nz/#!85ZUwDwS!wgLFs8NB8ON1q3XfP-hFt-RfdULQuS6S-NDUfCSGbbQ

Download that link then follow these instructions: 
Just click or copy/paste the link, click "download" then double click the dowloaded file "MediaCat.iso" (generally in the downloads folder or desktop by default). That should open the image in Windows Explorer. Then double click "setup" and install MediaCat. Thats how it works for Windows 8 and 10 at least. Windows 7 needs a 3rd party image mounting software, try: WinCDEMU. It's free and easy to use.


----------



## Onearmedbandit90 (Jan 22, 2019)

balan said:


> I have copies of mediacat that I can send out. If anyone is interested PM me. It is version 3.33 of mediacat, 2012.



Do you have copies of mediacat still available?


----------



## Chris Matacia (Sep 9, 2019)

Fish said:


> Let's have a thread/wish list, for all the guys that want an old copy of mediacat, if someone recieves a copy, he must make two copies and pass it
> on by USPS, or else you will suffer from bad luck, and bad rep.
> 
> Whatever, this will be a big thread that needs no stickiness.
> ...


Hey I’m not sure I’ve seen this exact situation with passing the generosity forward two folds with manuals lol but I likeyI’m interested in getting the opportunity to partake in this and get the resource to use and pass on. thanks


----------



## Bastard (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi to all 
Unfortunately the link from 2018 does not work  Could someone please send me a working link for the Mediacat?

Is there a section in this wonderfull forum to introduce myself?

Greetings from Germany,
Chris


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 14, 2020)

Funny how this idea keeps dying, I thought it worked out pretty well, except for costing a few members a lot of money to keep reviving it.


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 14, 2020)

Just testing out the "snipping " tool. I wish I had explored this a long time ago...


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 14, 2020)

Everybody wants everything instantly now. What snipping tool? I always use 'print screen' and then crop in Paint.


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 14, 2020)

go down to the bottom menu button and type in "snipping tool" in the search, it works on the media cat, it will be a lot easier helping folks here.


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## HarleyT (Aug 14, 2020)

Easy....


----------



## dp0350 (Aug 14, 2020)

Bastard said:


> Hi to all
> Unfortunately the link from 2018 does not work  Could someone please send me a working link for the Mediacat?
> 
> Is there a section in this wonderfull forum to introduce myself?
> ...



Does Germany block Mega? I just checked my link above and it still works fine. Try downloading while connected to a VPN outside Germany.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 14, 2020)

HarleyT said:


> go down to the bottom menu button


Bottom menu button where?


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 14, 2020)

Bottom left button, the menu pops up, and a search option at the bottom.


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 14, 2020)

I drug it out for a link on my desktop.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 14, 2020)

Got it. It's a little different in Win10 and there's also a snip and sketch thing. Basically a super scaled down Paint. Pretty cool. Thanks.


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 14, 2020)

Yeah, the newer paint changes lost me a while back. This feature will help me out a lot helping others.


----------

